# Currently Listening



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sade-Nothing can come between us


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Bruce Springsteen - We Take Care of Our Own


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Gotye-Somebody That I used To Know.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Cold - Remedy


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

REM - Losing My Religion


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Mobb Depp- Still Shinin'


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Stephen Walking - Light Pollution (Monstercat Version)


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Saul Williams - Penny for a thought


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Eskimo Joe - Foreign Land


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The Script - Breakeven


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Breaking Benjamin - Simple Design


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Parov Stelar - Catgroove


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Brand New - The Quiet Things That No One Ever Knows


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Dusty Springfield - Son of a Preacher Man


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Ram Jam - Black Betty


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Phantom Planet - California


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ne-Yo - Closer


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Klaus Badelt- He's A Pirate


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Slipknot - Spit It Out


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stereophonics - The Bartender And The Thief


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jay-Z Big Pimpin.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Styx - Renegade


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Biggie-Juicy.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Who - Baba O'riley


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Seether - Breakdown


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dir En Grey - The Final


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Skillet - Savior


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Law: Live Audio Wrestling ~ Review-A-Wai - Chyna, Queen Of The Ring

John Pollock and Wai Ting reviewing Chyna's new porno. Must listen, fucking hilarious. I'm in tears. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Disturbed - Hell


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

The Bravery - Believe


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Daft Punk - Derezzed (Glitch Mob Remix)


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The Game - LAX files.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Miley Cyrus - The Climb


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DJ Drama Feat. Rick Ross, Miguel, Pusha T & Curren$y – Clouds


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Soundgarden - Been Away Too Long


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve Miller Band ~ Jungle Love (Major League Wrestling Radio Remix feat. Konnan)


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Chief Keef- Traffic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gary Moore ~ Over The Hills And Far Away


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Big L-Street Struck


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shaw Blades ~ California Dreamin' (The Mamas & The Papas cover)


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

DUB FX - Love Someone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kamelot ~ The Light I Shine On You


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Charm City Devils - Unstoppable


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The Eagles - Hotel California


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony - The Hustle


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Labrinth - Treatment


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Eminem - Rabbit Run


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cradle of Filth - Tearing The Veil From Grace


----------



## Ultimate Showdown (Sep 29, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Goodbye Blue Sky


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Jay-Z, Kayne West and Rihanna - Run This Town


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Florence and the machine-Strangeness and charm.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Huey Lewis and the News - Hip to Be Square


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Green Day - Carpe Diem.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Theory of a Deadman - Hating Hollywood


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kool & The Gang - Jungle Boogie


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Muse - Explorers


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Carly Rae Jepson and Owl City - Good Time


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Oasis - The Importance of Being Idle. And just to show how diverse my music tastes are, Michael Angelo Batio is up next.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Biffy Clyro - Folding Stars


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Metallica - The Memory Remains


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motörhead ~ The Chase Is Better Than The Catch


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Disturbed - Crucify


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Metallica - Seek and destroy


----------



## Shadow_Boy1181 (Oct 3, 2012)

A$AP Rocky- Goldie


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Manowar - Warriors of the world


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blind Guardian ~ Mordred's Song (Live - Imaginations Through The Looking Glass)

Love this recording. Best version, flawless, epic. Addicted tbh.


----------



## jaymaster (Oct 6, 2012)

Shinedown - Energy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pennywise ~ Revolution (WWE '13 Theme)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

AFI - Miss Murder


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Keyser Söze said:


> AFI - Miss Murder


I happen to be listening to Dancing Through Sunday at this moment.


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

Kanye West - Clique ft Big Sean & Jay-Z


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Green Day - Oh Love


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

Booker T. Jones - Representing Memphis

Great song


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy McDonald - This Is The Life


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

T.I. - I'm Back


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Childish Gambino ft ScHoolboy Q, Ab-Soul - Unnecessary


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Eminem ~ Till I Collapse (Filth Dubstep Remix)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rihanna-Talk That Talk.


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Deadmau5 ft. Gerard Way - Professional Griefers.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Motion City Soundtrack - My Favorite Accident


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nirvana - Radio Friendly Unit Shifter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bruce Dickinson ~ River Of No Return


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rick Ross Ft Drake - Us (Remix)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Cam'Ron Feat. Juelz Santana- We Make Change


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Orgy - Blue Monday


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Shinedown - Trade Yourself In


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Metallica - Harvester of sorrow


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Molotov - Apocalypshit

("RUN MR. WHITE, RUN")


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edguy ~ Fire On The Downline


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Aceyalone - Heaven


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Antonín Dvořák ~ New World Symphony: Fourth Movement


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tori Amos - Professional Widow (Remix)


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Aerosmith - You Gotta Move


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dio-Rainbow in the dark.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MLW Radio ~ Episode 43

Iranian tobacco.....boom.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

System of a Down - Lost In Hollywood


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Yello - The Race


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Red - Breathe Into Me

Really underrated, amazing song.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

skinny love - bella ferraro


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Fozzy - Spider In My Mouth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Sour ~ Bother


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blue Smock Nancy - Unsettling Differences


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Dre and Snoop Dog- Still Dre.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

David Guetta w/Nicki Minaj ~ Turn Me On


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dropkick Murphys ~ The Dirty Glass


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Rise Against - Make It Stop (September's Children)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Clash-I Fought The Law.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - Six Barrel Shotgun


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Motion City Soundtrack - Everything Is Alright


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Chris Rene* ~ _*Back From The Dead*_


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rush ~ The Garden


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Deftones* ~ *976-Evil*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

In Flames - Clayman


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Calvin Harris - Sweet Nothing ft. Florence Welch


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Blink 182 - Not Now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Copilot ~ The Drunken Whaler (Dishonored trailer song)


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Muse - Supremacy.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

A - Nothing


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Pwoper said:


> Blink 182 - Not Now.


Great song.

I am currently listening to Behind Closed Doors by Rise Against.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Iron Maiden - The Prophecy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lady Gaga ~ Monster (Chillstep Remix)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Florence and the machine-What the Water Gave Me.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

The Strokes - Last Nite


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hailsabin said:


> Lady Gaga ~ Monster (Chillstep Remix)


i can't believe we have a lady gaga fan here!

SOAD - toxicity


----------



## Chap (Oct 17, 2012)

If you could read my mind - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Cam'ron- Who


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

The Game of Thrones theme song (metal version) by Victor de Andres.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So Close -Alex Clare


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Deftones* ~ _*Change (In The House of Flies)*_


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Tenacious D - The Metal


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Pearl Jam - Release.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Muse - Falling Away With You.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Viza feat Serj Tankian - Viktor


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AFI - Miseria Cantare (The Beginning)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blind Willie McTell ~ A To Z Blues 

Of course I'm listening to this because of the Bryan and Vinny show, the best podcast on the web.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Blind Willie McTell ~ A To Z Blues
> 
> Of course I'm listening to this because of the Bryan and Vinny show, the best podcast on the web.


Glad to hear I'm not the only one who has been inspired to listen to the likes of LIGHTNIN' HOPKINS because of the B&V Show.

Anyway, currently listening to MLW Radio with MVP and Konnan.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Blind Willie McTell ~ A To Z Blues
> 
> Of course I'm listening to this because of the Bryan and Vinny show, the best podcast on the web.


You need to try a bit of *LIGHTNIN' HOPKINS*. GOAT. They play him on that show more than anyone else.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heel said:


> Glad to hear I'm not the only one who has been inspired to listen to the likes of LIGHTNIN' HOPKINS because of the B&V Show.
> 
> Anyway, currently listening to MLW Radio with MVP and Konnan.


Awesome, MLW Radio. (Y)

You know, I totally forgot about MLW when I wrote that, MLW is probably at least equal. Konnan is just about the most entertaining person on the planet. Iranian tobacco, BOOM. Does anybody wanna go faster?



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You need to try a bit of *LIGHTNIN' HOPKINS*. GOAT. They play him on that show more than anyone else.


Will do soon.

Currently listening to:

Raven's WCW theme. Probably the most underrated wrestling theme ever, nobody ever lists it as one of their favourites but it's one of mine, and I don't even care about Raven like most people seem to.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Raven's WCW theme. Probably the most underrated wrestling theme ever, nobody ever lists it as one of their favourites but it's one of mine, and I don't even care about Raven like most people seem to.


Isn't that just "Come As You Are" without the lyrics?

Anyway now, currently listening to LIGHTNIN' HOPKINS


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Awesome, MLW Radio. (Y)
> 
> You know, I totally forgot about MLW when I wrote that, MLW is probably at least equal. Konnan is just about the most entertaining person on the planet. Iranian tobacco, BOOM. Does anybody wanna go faster.


He's awesome. Only started listening a month or two ago but the show is great, especially to pass time travelling or at the gym. The episode with Alvarez where Konnan is ripping him about the voice he puts on :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know, lol. I haven't listened to that in ages. Knowing what they did with DDP's theme, it very well might be. I like it anyway. Ironically though I hate Nirvana.



Heel said:


> He's awesome. Only started listening a month or two ago but the show is great, especially to pass time travelling or at the gym. The episode with Alvarez where Konnan is ripping him about the voice he puts on :lmao


Same, I only started a month or two ago myself. The episode with Alvarez is awesome, but my favourite ones are just the standard mailbag questions.

Patton Oswalt ~ The Ham Incident

One of the best comedians on the planet. Worth a listen.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

GZA- Gold (Feat. Method Man)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metallica ~ Justice Medley (Live album ~ Live Shit: Binge & Purge)

The Eye Of The Beholder beginning brings a tear of my eye, it's fucking beautiful to behold (no pun intended). Sounds so much better than to hear the intro on the studio recording.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Still listening to Metallica, eh Gord? (Y)

Alice in Chains - Rooster


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I need to give Live Shit Binge and Purge a watch. been hella days since i've done that.

Anyway i'm listening to the Jets vs Patriots game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Derek.

Then, Now and Forever, as WWE says. I have my preferences and I stick to it.

Rage ~ Jawbreaker (Judas Priest cover)






How WWE has not procured the rights to this song to use for Randy Orton is BEYOND me.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Scarface- My Block


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lightnin' Hopkins ~ Bring Me My Shotgun


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alex said:


>


The song or the whole album? ~_~

Led Zeppelin ~ Stairway To Heaven (Live album - How The West Was Won)

Best version available.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Metallica - creeping death


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Second greatest Metallica song ever. (Y)

Episode 44 of MLW Radio

Just came up on my Itunes, brand new. Another hour of K Dawg FTW. Iranian Tobacco, BOOM!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Soundgarden - Pretty Noose


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

The All-American Rejects - Kids In The Street.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MLW Radio - Episode 44: The Mango Suit Incident.

Well over an hour of Konnan goodness to get me through an imminent workout. IRANIAN TOBACCO!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Now listening to the Anfield Wrap podcast. Might not be a big audience for it on here, but any Liverpool fans should count this as essential. It's funny, insightful and the best LFC analysis you'll find anywhere. Their site is packed with brilliant articles too.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Muse - Undisclosed Desires.


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Muse - The 2nd Law


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kendrick Lamar - The Recipe ft. Dr. Dre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heel said:


> MLW Radio - Episode 44: The Mango Suit Incident.
> 
> Well over an hour of Konnan goodness to get me through an imminent workout. IRANIAN TOBACCO!


That's Iranian Tobacco...boom!, actually. Never forget the boom.

Blind Guardian ~ Mordred's Song (Live album - Imaginations Through The Other Side)


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The song or the whole album? ~_~


The whole album. Although on reflection most people seem to reply to this thread with just one song, in that case I'll go with "Welcome Home (Sanitarium)", which is my favourite song on the album.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good choice. My favourite is Master of Puppets itself though, followed by Disposable Heroes.

Metallica ~ The Four Horsemen

My #1 all time favourite Metallica song. Unfortunately, if you were to ask most fans, they wouldn't think about The Four Horsemen, but I consider it their best.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Both awesome songs, the entire album is just brilliant.

Yeah, The Four Horseman is a good song, it's definitely better than Mustaine's version "Mechanix". With that being said I'm still a bigger fan of Megadeth than Metallica, but to be fair I haven't got round to listening to Metallica's entire discography yet, so that could change. My favourite Metallica song so far is Seek & Destroy, I can't get enough of that opening riff.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Bryan & Vinny review the worst show in history






:lmao

When these two guys are pissed off, they create one hell of a good rant.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll be checking that out next. Right now, Bryan is just BURYING Vince Russo.






HE'S A GOD DAMN IDIOT AT HIS JOB! :lmao

Not even Punk can rant like Bryan Alvarez.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Alvarez is the man when it comes to these rants. I'm a fan of TNA but sometimes I just want it to be really, really terrible again (like 2009 bad) so that I get funnier B&V shows. Listened to both the above videos before but now listening again because they never get old.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Foo Fighters - Rope


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Ja Rule Feat. R Kelly and Ashanti- Wonderful


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Ghostface Killah Feat. Jadakiss- Run


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Kaitlyn's entrance music "Spin the Bottle"


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Queens of the stone age - Songs for the deaf


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Blink 182 - Asthenia


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Sheep


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Wrestling Observer Radio October 21 - Meltzer vs. Todd Martin DEBATE~!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The LAW: Live Audio Wrestling ~ Review A Raw, with John Pollock and Wai Ting ~ October 23'rd, 2012


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Megadeth ~ Guns Drugs and Money


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Bowling For Soup - Let's Go To The Pub


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

FREE TODAY! Oct 23 Wrestling Observer Radio: Bryan Alvarez and Dave Meltzer talk Raw from Monday, AJ/Cena angle, go-home for Hell in a Cell, Smackdown report, Hogan latest, Matt Riddle pot explanation, UFC Brazil buyrate, your questions and tons more!

With Kid Cudi - Day n Nite on low in the background. Pretty old, still sick though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling Observer Radio ~ Bryan Alvarez and Dave Meltzer: October 23'rd, 2012

And no, I'm not listening to this because it was plugged in the previous post, it was up in my Itunes already.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

The Ronettes - Be My Baby

I'll never get sick of this song. 

<3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Skillet - Monster


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Yellowcard - Rivertown Blues


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kiss - Crazy Crazy Nights


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

MLW Radio #44.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PWTorch Livecast - James Caldwell & Pat McNeill - Oct 23,2012

Wade and Jason aren't on today, piss. Oh well. James is great anyway.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Raekwon Feat. Lloyd Banks- Last Trip to Scotland


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

XV feat. Pusha T - Awesome


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

How I Met Your Mother - Nothing Suits Me Like A Suit


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


>


Angels and Airwaves are awesome.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The White Stripes - I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

New Radicals - You Get What You Give


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Bryan & Vinny Show: October 24th

Apparently they're gonna review Orton's DVD later in the show, hopefully they bury it. If there is anything that'll cheer me up after Arsenal's pitiful performance earlier, it's Bryan and Vinny burying Randy Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Bryan & Vinny Show: October 24th
> 
> Apparently they're gonna review Orton's DVD later in the show, hopefully they bury it. If there is anything that'll cheer me up after Arsenal's pitiful performance earlier, it's Bryan and Vinny burying Randy Orton.


Where can I find this? I gotta get to it.

Iron Maiden ~ When The Wild Wind Blows


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *Where can I find this? I gotta get to it.*
> 
> Iron Maiden ~ When The Wild Wind Blows


http://www.datafilehost.com/download-9955ec80.html

For some reason it took about 20 minutes to download for me, works fine though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bless you sir. *sheds tear*

Damn dude, who's your Internet provider, Fred Flintstone? It took me like 30 seconds.

Bryan and Vinny Show, October 24'th, 2012.

Already laughing. Bringing back RAGTIME!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

:lmao

Virgin Media actually, although Fred would probably provide better service. Nah, it usually takes about a minute, dunno what was up with it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If you were running something else at the same time, that might have impeded its progress. Otherwise I don't know what was wrong with it if it usually takes a minute.

Just finished Bryan and Vinny. Great as usual.

Disco Briscoe Fever! Disco Briscoe Fever! Disco Briscoe Fever! Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah! :lmao

Billy Idol ~ White Wedding

San Andreas ya'll.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Sublime - Santeria


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Vinny rants on John Morrison and R-Truth






:lmao :lmao :lmao

EDIT: Return of the Mack - Mark Morrison

lol, Morrison.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I saw that about a week ago, I put it on my Ipod I loved it so much. Then again, I put all the Bryan and Vinny I find on my Ipod...

Street Fighter 2 ~ Chun Li Theme

Not a Street Fighter fan, mainly for gameplay reasons, but they have some classic video game music.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Guns N' Roses - Rocket Queen.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Green Day - 21 Guns


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Black Sabbath - Iron Man


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Richard Hell & The Voidoids - Blank Generation


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

4 days left


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Clash-Heart and Mind


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Wu Tang Clan- Gravel Pit


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Daddy Yankee - La Despedida


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Delain ~ The Gathering


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edguy ~ Behind The Gates To Midnight World


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Amaranthe ~ Automatic


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Boy Kill Boy - Suzie


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Amaranthe ~ Hunger


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Boy Kill Boy - Civil Sin


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Fozzy - Spider in My Mouth


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Gun ~ Race with the Devil


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Blink 182 - Violence & Dysentery Gary.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

30 Seconds To Mars - Closer To The Edge.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AC/DC - Hell's Bells


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Eric Clapton - Tears In Heaven


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oct. 28 Wrestling Observer Live: Bryan Goes Solo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MLW Radio ~ Episode 45: The Halloween Show


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

smooth criminal - michael jackson


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

MLW Radio ~ Episode 45: The Halloween Show

DOES ANYBODY WANNA GO FAAAASTER?!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Cam'ron Feat. Memphis Bleek & Beanie Sigel: The Roc (Just Fire)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Keane - Somewhere Only We Know


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oct. 30 Wrestling Observer Live with Dave Meltzer & Bryan Alvarez

Dave's rant on Miz being in the SS main event over Barrett is quite funny (and true)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Cee-Lo, Patrick Stump, Travis McCoy, Brendon Urie and Janelle Monae - Open Happiness


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Oct 31 Bryan & Vinny Halloween Spooktacular~!

God, this show is absolutely great. The Halloween episode always makes for fun listening!


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

"Wayward Son" by Kansas

i'm not sure why i like it, but its kinda inspiring


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Heel said:


> Oct 31 Bryan & Vinny Halloween Spooktacular~!
> 
> God, this show is absolutely great. The Halloween episode always makes for fun listening!


Just about to download that, glad it doesn't disappoint. 

Oasis - Roll With It


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Trivium ~ _Dying In Your Arms_


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Pennywise album

Pennywise - Revolution 

bumping the fuck out of the song


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Lita's theme


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Delinquent Habits - Return Of The Tres


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Adele - Skyfall


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Muse - MK Ultra


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jane's Addiction - True Nature


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - Mo Murda


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Kid Cudi feat. King Chip - Just What I Am


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Tinie Tempah - Tears


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

For some reason... Vegas Girl by Conor Maynard :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just decided to give it a shot, didn't think a vid would be made for the song. I swear the dude made a vid for every song on his album. Trey went in. (Y)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nelly - Say Now


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

The Alan Parsons Project - Sirius


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Popcorn - Hot Butter


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nas f Lauryn Hill-If I ruled the world


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Figure Four Online/Wrestling Observer ~ Bryan and Vinny Show, November 14'th, 2012

Another Bryan and Vinny, another day when all is right with the world. :Rock


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Edguy _~ Wake Up The King


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The Ataris-Boys of Summer.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Pearl Jam - Vitalogy.

A very overlooked album if you ask me which I know you didn't but I thought that maybe deep inside yourselves you all secretly wanted to know so I told you anyway.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Figure Four Online/Wrestling Observer ~ Wrestling Observer Radio with Bryan Alvarez and Dave Meltzer, November 18'th, 2012


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wrestling Observer Radio, November 19: Survivor Series Review.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

One of the very few hip hop songs I ever bought from ITunes.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Shinedown - Heroes (pitched upwards by half an octave)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Figure Four Online/Wrestling Observer ~ Bryan and Vinny Show, November 20'th, 2012


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Fabolous- Breathe


----------



## Viva la Diva (Nov 6, 2011)

Alela Diane - Take us back


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Kato_ - I Will Repeat My Mistakes


----------



## TigerBoy979 (Aug 8, 2012)

Saliva - Always


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Tacoma Narrows Bridge Disaster_ - Exegesis


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Ghostface Killah- The Forest


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Fabolous Feat. Wale- Beauty


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Viva la Diva (Nov 6, 2011)

The Krooks - Love it all


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Blue Boy - Remember Me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pink Floyd ~ Comfortably Numb (Live Album ~ Pulse)

Oh yeah, that's the good shit. Best solo ever.


----------



## Viva la Diva (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Interstellar Overdrive, Part 2






I don't even know what I feel when I listen to this!


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Ben Folds - Bitches Ain't Shit


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Muse - Madness


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Nov. 26 Wrestling Observer Radio & The Prodigy: No Good.

Yep, at the same time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Bon Jovi - Dry County


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Enter Shikari_ ~ Mothership


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Edguy_ ~ Rocket Ride


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

John Mellencamp-Jack and Diane.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Rucka Rucka Ali - Let's Go Jesus


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Seether - FMLYHM


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Jennifer Lopez - Waiting For Tonight


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kanye & Jay Z - ****** In Paris.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

Jurassic 5 - A Day At The Races


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kid Cudi Just What I Am ft. King Chip


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dream Theater - Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Agony Scene: We Bury Our Dead At Dawn


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: Dead In My Arms


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Game Feat. Kanye West & Common- Jesus Piece


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Dec. 5 Bryan & Vinny Show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Same. I've already listened to it several times, so awesome.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Oomph! - Die Schlinge.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Slayer - South Of Heaven


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MLW Radio ~ Episode 51: Mailbag @ MLW.com

Itunes lists it as Episode 52 but there is no episode 51, so I re-labelled it correctly. I'm amazed an MLW Radio is out on a Thursday night, they come out around midnight/Monday morning. I'm not complaining though.....

K DAWG FTW. ORALE, ARRIBA LA RAZA!


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

The Hippos were pretty awesome once upon a time.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

But I can't decide if this is better than Simon and Garfunkel or not?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Cradle of Filth _~ Temptation


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Listening to my Spotify playlist that I created & named "Of Jobber & Man." Right now, the song playing is "_Fear of the Dark"_ by Iron Maiden.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Soilwork_ ~ Mindfields


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ashanti ft. French Montana and Meek Mill - No One Greater


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Enter Shikari _~ Sorry, You're Not a Winner

INSERT YOU COIN. PLEASE TRY AGAIN.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Daniel Johnston - Walking The Cow
Finally starting to 'get' this guy. His voice is pretty poor and his guitar work is terrible, but there is something so pure and honest about his work.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Enter Shikari_ ~ OK, Time For Plan B

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Common People - Pulp


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Game Feat. Kanye West & Common – Jesus Piece


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Edguy_ ~ Dead or Rock


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleed From Within: Humanity


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Edguy_ ~ Wash Away the Poison


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Rick Ross - Diced Pineapples ft. Drake, Wale


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

GameGrumps said:


> This game is a trial. This game is a pilgrimage. This game is us and we are it.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Oomph! - Labyrinth.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Notorious B.I.G. - Juicy*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

J Roddy Walston and the Business - Brave Man's Death


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Might be my favorite Clipse song. They all ripped it, Killa could have came a bit harder but "I keep it Pharrell with the Clipse" is such a good line that it doesn't matter


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Joe Budden Feat. Royce Da 5'9 and Kobe - All In My Head


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Classic.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

XV - Falling Awake


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ryback - meat on the table


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't stop.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steel Panther ~ The Shocker

Heard this song on Review A Raw this week after Miz's stupid "the pink and the stink" line that I'm sure didn't go over well in the back. I can't wait until some kid Googles that. Catchy, dirty song.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Teriyaki Boyz - Tokyo Drift


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Cypress Hill - Rise Up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Young Jeezy Feat. 2 Chainz - R.I.P*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Figure Four Online/Wrestling Observer ~ Bryan And Vinny Show, December 11'th, 2012

A new Bryan and Vinny, the perfect birthday present.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Ghostface Killah - Flowers (Feat. Raekwon & Method Man & Superb)*


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

L.O.L. - Can U Feel It


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*ASAP Rocky Feat. Waka Flocka, Gucci Mane & Pharrell – Pretty Flacko (Radio Rip)*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

some classic Nas

N.Y State of Mind, Halftime etc.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Taylor Swift-22


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Bryan Adams - Run To You


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Dec 12 Figure Four Daily: Bryan Alvarez and Todd Martin talk to WWE '13 designer Cory Ledesma about the game, various story modes, tips and tricks, glitches, game productions, WWE input, Heyman and Punk, tons more.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Shinedown - Save Me


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Rui Da Silva - Touch Me


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Not a Chief Keef fan, but there's moments where I just feel ignorant and I have his tracks on replay for awhile


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

This, Warrior Part 2 and Gatman & Robbin is the last times Eminem killed someone on a feature imo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dream Theater ~ Under A Glass Moon


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

The Simpsons - We're Talkin' Softball


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brewer and Shipley ~ One Toke Over The Line










Legendary.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Lady Gaga _~ Bad Romance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metallica ~ Justice Medley (Live Shit: Binge and Purge)

Eye Of The Beholder sounds SO much better live.

Studio opening to Eye - 0:00 to 1:11






Live opening to Eye - 0:40 to 1:31






HO-LY SHIT. Never been able to get over this.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Lady Gaga_ ~ Dance in the Dark

she's a tramp, she's a vamp, but she still kills the dance...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Maiden ~ Afraid To Shoot Strangers (Live album - A Real Live One)

Some babyface really needs to use an instrumental version of this song (because obviously it would make no sense in a wrestling context with lyrics). It could get the crowd going really well.






2:47 to 3:43 = GOAT. You can't tell me that wouldn't work.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^while I am familar with the song, I tried to see your point. However, I can't view it since the video is published by a company that isn't available in my country. Lame.

_Lady Gaga_ ~ Paparazzi


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## rulb (Dec 15, 2012)

T.I. - Dead and Gone.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> ^while I am familar with the song, I tried to see your point. However, I can't view it since the video is published by a company that isn't available in my country. Lame.
> 
> _Lady Gaga_ ~ Paparazzi


Wow, a video available in Canada that's not available in the US. That's a first. 

Try this one






I picked up that this would be a great wrestling theme (starting at 2:47 when it picks up obviously) when the crowd starts chanting in the middle section. Daniel Bryan might be the perfect guy to use it since the YES! chants would be able to hit a perfect rythym.

Back to what I have on right now

Edguy ~ Rise Of The Morning Glory


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I swear it's only for the music.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Creed - My Sacrifice


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

blink 182 - Boxing Day


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lupe Fiasco - Lamborghini Angels


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Muse - Uprising


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Live Audio Wrestling ~ Review-A-Raw, with John Pollock and Wai Ting, December 18'th, 2012.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Angels And Airwaves - Epic Holiday


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ether said:


> This, Warrior Part 2 and Gatman & Robbin is the last times Eminem killed someone on a feature imo


I thought Em's verse went the hardest on Forever. 

Just listened to it, matter of fact. ique2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Gaga-Edge of Glory.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I thought Em's verse went the hardest on Forever.
> 
> Just listened to it, matter of fact. ique2


You're 100% right actually, that's the last time since 2005 he killed someone on a feature :batista3


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Notorious posted about this track and I've been playing all day and A$AP's album


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Angels & Airwaves - Diary.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Blink 182 - When I Was Young


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy Orbison's Crying on Spanish. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Coldplay - In My Place


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Yellowcard - Only One


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Ross's ad-libs were out of control in this song

OOOOOOOOOOOO LAWD!!! :lmao


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

_*groan* _It will never leave me alone...


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Tame Impala - Feels Like We Only Go Backwards


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Audioslave - Be Yourself


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

All Birds by Rick ROSS and French Montana


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## juzzyfizzle (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL ^


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Amaranthe_ ~ Amaranthine


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Amaranthe_ ~ Call Out My Name

SYNTH DEATH


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dead Prez - Propaganda.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Amaranthe _ ~ Leave Everything Behind


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Saosin - wheres my bitches at?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Amaranthe_ ~ It's All About Me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Live Audio Wrestling ~ December 24'th, 2012: The Best Of 2012


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

After Forever ~ Alone (Heart Cover)


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sleep Alone - Two Door Cinema Club.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Goldfrapp - Ooh La La


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motörhead ~ I Ain't No Nice Guy (Acoustic)


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Carly Rose Sonenclar - It will rain


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Love Spent - Madonna


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Conor Maynard *Just in case*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

GOAT hip hop remix


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Their best song imo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THE 2012 BRYAN AND VINNY CHRISTMAS SHOW EXTRAVAGANZA~!

This show is AWESOME. Vinny drunk off his ass singing Pour Some Sugar On Me = GOAT. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheNerdSlam (Dec 28, 2012)

Weezer - The Good Life


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Young Jeezy Feat. YG - Just Got Word*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

G The Getaway Star & D-Lo - Come 2 da O


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> THE 2012 BRYAN AND VINNY CHRISTMAS SHOW EXTRAVAGANZA~!
> 
> This show is AWESOME. Vinny drunk off his ass singing Pour Some Sugar On Me = GOAT. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Where'd you find that? I've been looking everywhere for it to zero sucess.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to Heartbreak – Kanye West ft. Kid Cudi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Where'd you find that? I've been looking everywhere for it to zero sucess.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/12425447-post185.html

It's the first link.

Wrestling Observer Live, with Bryan Alvarez and Mike Sempervive ~ December 30'th, 2012


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stemm - Face﻿ the Pain


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Bloods - Piru Love


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Kanye West ft. KiD CuDi, Pusha T, John Legend, Lloyd Banks & Ryan Leslie - Christian Dior Denim Flow*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Drake's verse was great. He only had a couple of personal's aimed at Common though. Common's verse was solid (didn't really dig his flow tho), pretty much nailed what everyone's problem with Drake is and that last line is bananas. Canada Dry. :lmao


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

love this song


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Jan. 2 Bryan & Vinny Show. God, I love this show haha.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kid Rock - Bawitdaba


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Joe Budden Feat. Emanny - Ayo


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Nelly Furtado - Say It Right


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Randomly started singing this today


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

One of the most slept on rappers ever


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

His World - Sonic '06

Probably the only redeeming factor of that game.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

#3 most played song on my Itunes here, Capo's best verse ever imo.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been in love with this version ever since I heard it while watching the preview for "Zero Dark Thirty" in theaters the other day. Downright haunting version of one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

2Pac - Troublesome '96


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Listening to this on repeat.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Memphis Bleek Feat. T.I. & Trick Daddy - Round Here*


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Muse - Knights Of Cydonia


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

R Kelly da gawd


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Eh.............


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Jan. 8th Bryan & Vinny Show.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Dethklok_ ~ I Tamper With the Evidence at the Murder Site of Odin


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wounded - Nik Kershaw


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Lady Gaga_ ~ Monster


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rage Against the Machine - Know your enemy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

J.Cole - God's Gift


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome to Heartbreak – Kanye West


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Kill Kill - Watts Up


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hinder - By The Way

Their only good song I've found. Wish they would stop appearing in Spotify's Playlist Radio for my Shinedown list.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Faith No More* - _Epic_


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Still blasting the greatest song of all time in 2013


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Biggie - Everyday Struggle


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

The Proclaimers - Life With You


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sir Greendown - Janelle Monae


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Rubix Cube - Athlete


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Tantrum (Far from the Tree, The Apple grew Rotten) - A Lot like Birds


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Disturbed - Prayer


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

3 - Britney Spears


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Derezzed - Glitch Mob


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Eric Clapton- Wonderful Tonight.
"..and then she asks me do I look alright? -..and I say NO Biotch.."


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes,I listen to stuff like this all the time and I like it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Listening to the new MLW Radio, Konnan being the man as usual.

BOOM, verbal gem, Iranian Tobacco.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

A$AP Rocky - Thuggin' Noise


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Kanye West feat. Mos Def, Swizz Beatz, Raekwon & Charlie Wilson* - Lord, Lord, Lord


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful song,Just beautiful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Powerman 5000 - Neckbone


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Classic


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

J. Cole - Lost Ones


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: Slit Wrist Savior


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bloody Mary - Lady Gaga


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

My brother and I just finished watching Terminator 2 for possibly the 30th damn time,We usually talk allot and make humorous remarks when watching movies together but at that final scene NONE OF US FUCKING SPOKE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Family Business - The Fugees 

The Score album is absolute quality, I highly recommend it if you haven't heard it yet.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

DevilDriver: These Fighting Words


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PWTorch Livecast ~ James Caldwell and Greg Parks, January 17'th, 2013


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

New Era - Kanji Kinetic


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

T-Pain Ft Ace Hood and Busta Rhymes - Come and Get it


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: Curse My Name


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello Again - The Cars


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Deep purple - sometimes i feel like screaming


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Already Home - Jay-Z Ft. Kid Cudi


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Already Home - Jay-Z Ft. Kid Cudi


By far my favorite song off BP3


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Memories :kobe4​


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Amazing track.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cunninlynguists feat. Big K.R.I.T. - Murder (Act II)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Sweet Dreams Remix - (Lil Wayne, Beyoncé, Nicki Minaj)*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Madonna - Drowned World/Substitute for Love


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Trey Songz - Pop That (Freestyle)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GETS ME HYPE AS FUCK.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Jagged Edge - Promise


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I know I'm not the only one (hopefully) that remembers this.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUwWlerjhjI

Edit: I'm not fucking with this all night. 
It's "Everyone Falls in Love Sometimes" by Tanto Metro and Devonte


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

^ :lmao I do remember that song, great chorus, imo.






Sim-Simma​


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: What I've Become


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*50 Cent ft. Mobb Deep - Outta Control*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

2Pac - U Can't C Me


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Michelle Branch - All You Wanted


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Guns n' Roses Use Your Illusion I at the moment.

This video worth checking just for Slash's fro.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The Used - Buried Myself Alive


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kiss - War Machine


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Currently listening to the Mongs thread in Rants.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Soundgarden - Hunted Down.

Typical grungy song, with typical grungy subject matter.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jay-Z & Kanye West - Gotta Have It*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't stop listening to this, damn.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Pete Rock and CL Smooth - They Reminisce Over You (TROY)


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Double post


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

son of a bitch, triple post. sorry


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Adelitas Way - New Day


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Devils Den - Skrillex


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Souls of Mischief - 93 till Infinity


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Main Source - Looking at the Front Door


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

ABEL TESFAYE


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Muse - Hysteria


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Asking Alexandria - Morte et Dabo


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Nightcall - Kavinsky


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Fuck you - too short.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa Lisa and Cult Jam - I Wonder if I Take You Home


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: Wretched Entropy


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Blind Guardian - Nightfall


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

All credit goes to the POWERFUL Joe Rogan Experience podcast for introducing me to honeyhoneyband


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

The Swedes.

All excited now to see them!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Evan Weiss is GOAT :mark:


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


> Evan Weiss is GOAT :mark:


It amazes me that someones never writen a song like that about me. :angel


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Boulle said:


> It amazes me that someones never writen a song like that about me. :angel


When I find a guitar then I'll make a start, Boulle. :ksi1


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Amaranthe_ ~ Serendipity


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

"Never Be The Same Again" feat. Raekwon and Carl Thomas by Ghostface Killah


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:bateman


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Get Scared - Deepest Cut.


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

Death Grips y'all, get with it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Avantasia _~ Crestfallen


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The Used - I Caught Fire (In Your Eyes)


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Addicted.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Tanto Metro and Devonte - Everyone Falls in Love Sometimes 

Blasted in the house when I was younger. That, along with the top hits at the time and spanish music.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.last.fm/user/blurrieo

you can see what i ever listened to


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Darkest Hour - Savor the Kill


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Michael Jackson feat. Janet Jackson - Scream


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Saw this in someones sig and had to bump


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The world needs more 50 Cent & Pusha songs


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bodyrox ft Luciana - Yeah Yeah


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Bruce Springsteen - Brilliant Disguise


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AC/DC - Back In Black


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

I Killed the Prom Queen - Say Goodbye


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Black Veil Brides - Rebel Love Song


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Toad the Wet Sprocket - Something's Always Wrong


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Linkin Park - Faint


----------



## BrownCow (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Krayzie Bone - Thug Mentality


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Killswitch Engage - This Fire Burns


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Europe - Carrie


----------



## Rathburn_Sally (Oct 19, 2012)

Michael Jackson- Thriller


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Bone Thugs n Harmony - Mo Murda (due to the idiotic atmosphere of the RR thread and WWE section) :no:


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Imma Try It Out - Skrillex & Alvin Risk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Living Colour - The Cult of Personality


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The Autumn Offering - Narcosis


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: Battle Scars


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Phil Collins - Sussudio


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Taylor Swift - I Knew You Were Trouble


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Lords of the Underground - Chief Rocka


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Fabolous - Ready


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuckin classic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PWTorch Livecast ~ Tuesday, January 29, 2013, with Wade Keller and Jason Powell


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Madonna - American Life


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Parkway Drive - Romance is Dead


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Weezer - Pork and Beans


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Norma Jean - Absentimental: Street Clam


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Clash - Rock The Casbah


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Motionless in White - Undead Ahead


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Killswitch Engage - This Fire Burns


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

Coheed and Cambria - Sentry the Defiant


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ace of Base - Beautiful Life


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

It Dies Today - Enjoy The Silence (Depeche Mode cover)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Journey - Faithfully


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

30 Seconds to Mars - Kings and Queens


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

.Blackmill - Spirit of Life (Full Version) .


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

House Of Pain - Jump Around


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Gin Blossoms - Found Out About You


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

DJ Drama ft. 2 Chainz, Jeremiah, and Meek Mill:
My Moment


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Pretty Reckless - Make Me Wanna Die


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Bullet For My Valentine - Hand of Blood


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Switchfoot- Meant to live. damn forgot this song was good.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

The Sleeping - Don't Hold Back


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Madness - Muse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blind Willie McTell ~ Searching The Desert For The Blues


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Hives - Main Offender


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Suicide Silence: Smashed


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: Sorrowspell


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Limp Bizkit - Take A Look Around


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleeding Through: Love Lost In A Hail Of Gunfire


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Every demon wants its pound of flesh.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Children Of Bodom: Were Not Gonna Fall


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

First verse is probably my favorite Pac verse


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

I miss my mother


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Van Halen - Jump


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bad Boy Boogie just SMOKES:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fuck yeah 90s dance


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

played this about 5 times during my 100 minute run earlier


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Juggernauts - Enter Shikari


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

John Denver, bitches.






You can't write a song called _Leaving on a Jet Plane_ and then die on a fucking jet plane without being fucking brilliant.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^Dunno what that video is like btw, just grabbed one off of Youtube.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Natalia Kills - Wonderland


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Thrice - Under a Killing Moon


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Endless Friday nights and fucking fear*


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The Used - Buried Myself Alive


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fucking.Have.That Thankyou G-Man.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kanye West - Lost in the World


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Avenged Sevenfold - Second Heartbeat


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Enigma - Sadness (Part 1)


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Godsmack - Voodooo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Damu Ridas - G Funk


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

50 Cent Ft. Eminem and Adam Levine - My Life


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Listening to Aerosmith and I'd forgotten how much they rock.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

fuuark that nostalgia


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Boo Yaa T.R.I.B.E. - R.I.D. Is Coming


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Michelle Branch - Are You Happy Now?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Never An Absolution - James Horner


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Michale Graves - Dig Up Her Bones (acoustic)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Linkin Park - Bleed It Out


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fast Five :mark:


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Finch - New Beginnings


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Waking The Cadaver: Suffering Upon Revenge


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Finch - Untitled


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I will not be happy until everybody here has one album of the POWERFUL BAND, Honeyhoney..


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: Hourglass


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Finch - What it is to Burn


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

DevilDriver: The Axe Shall Fall


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Senses Fail - Bonecrusher


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Chimaira: Impending Doom


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Senses Fail - To All The Crowded Rooms


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

sick shit


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank Sinatra - Blue Moon


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jon Bellion - LIFE


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Silverstein - Hear Me Out


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not exactly a classical music fan but this piece is awesome


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Funeral For A Friend - History


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Hopesfall - Owl


----------



## AxSL (Apr 27, 2011)

Guns N' Roses - Rocket Queen


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MAJABA (Jan 22, 2013)

Down The Phoenix - Caught In The Moment


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Protest the Hero - Palms Read


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Nationwide Rip Ridaz - Swervin' Thru the Eastside


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Protest the Hero - Goddess Bound


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Jamie's Elsewhere - They Said a Storm Was Coming


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Bleeding Through - Savior, Saint, Salvation


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Bloods & Crips - Piru Love


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lights - Siberia


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

A Day To Remember - Mr. Highway's Thinking About The End


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Hall & Oates* - _Rich Girl_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edguy ~ Vain Glory Opera (Fucking With Fire: Live)


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Firehouse- Don't treat me bad.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ne-Yo - Cracks In Mr. Perfect


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Story of the Year - Sidewalks


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleed From Within: Servants Of Divinity


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't judge :side:


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Clarity - Zedd


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BOWIE


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whitechapel: Possession


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: Never Forgive Me


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Still Remains: Bliss


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dream Theater ~ Hollow Years


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Ring General Daniels said:


> Still Remains: Bliss


:cheer 


Protest the Hero - Spoils


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Agonist: Martyr Art


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The Used - I Caught Fire


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Finch - Reduced to Teeth


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Enigma - Callas Went Away


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac ft Outlawz - Letter To The President


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Timbaland Feat. Missy Elliot - Cop That Disc


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Damn right


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

SOME PEOPLE SAY I LOOK LIKE ME DAD

:brock


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Mike Shinoda feat. Chino Moreno - Razors Out


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Between The Buried & Me_ ~ Swim To The Moon


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

White Zombie - Starface


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Blaqk Audio_ ~ Snuff on Digital


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

For the Fallen Dreams - A Plethora Of


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Emilie Autumn_ ~ Dominant


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Alice in Chains - Would?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Finger Eleven - Stay In Shadow


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

South Park Mexican - You Know My Name


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Epica ~ Dance of Fate


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

3LW - Playas Gon' Play


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

My Chemical Romance - The Ghost Of You


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Metallica - The Memory Remains


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> 3LW - Playas Gon' Play




Damn, I can't stop listening to this.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Senses Fail - Champagne


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Justin Timberlake - Mirrors


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Bright Eyes - Old Soul Song


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Eric B. & Rakim - Don't Sweat The Technique


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Nirvana - Lake Of Fire


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Coal Chamber - Oddity


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ryan Adams - The Rescue Blues.


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm having an Ed Sheeran kind of night. Give me Love.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh God Ed Sheeran is awful


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Oh God Ed Sheeran is awful


he's grown on me.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Boulle said:


> he's grown on me.


Like a fungus? :brock


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Green Light said:


> Like a fungus? :brock


yeah haha must be!

ha just got on Lauper there. decent.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

112 - Only You


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Switchfoot - Meant To Live


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

PM Dawn - Set Adrift on Memory Bliss


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mushrooms & Roses - Janelle Monae


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Jagged Edge - Promise


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

DRUG


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:bateman


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Foo Fighters - All My Life


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Pun - It's So Hard 

To the Boricuas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

^^That fucking song. :lmao

Destiny's Child - Say My Name


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Alien Ant Farm - Attitude


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Bruno Mars. Moonshine. He's amazing him.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Enigma - Seven Lies


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Easy loverrrr, She'll get a hold on you believe it Likkkkke no other, Before you know it you'll be on your kneesssss.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

The swedes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Swedish House Mafia - Don't You Worry Child


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

In Flames - My Sweet Shadow


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*If love is a labor I'll slave till the end*​


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Motionless in White - London in Terror


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

50 Cent - 21 Questions


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Thrift Shop


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Hungry Like The Wolf: Steve Aoki vs Duran Duran 

Amazin!!!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Jane's Addiction - Jane Says (live)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

Big Parade, The Lumineers


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Was (Not Was) - Walk The Dinosaur :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*I sit alone in my 4 cornered room*​


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Figure Four Online.com/Wrestling Observer.com ~ Bryan and Vinny Show, February 19'th, 2013


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nicki Minaj - Champion ft. Nas Drake And Young Jeezy


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The Used - I Caught Fire


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Guy - New Jack City


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Young Buck & 50 Cent - Calicos


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Figure Four Daily ~ February 21'st, 2013 with Bryan Alvarez and Todd Martin


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Siouxsie and the Banshees - Cities in Dust


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The 69 Eyes - Sister of Charity


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Enigma - Return To Innocence


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Locked Out of Heaven - Bruno Mars


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Eminem - I'm Back


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*A$AP Rocky - LiveLoveA$AP*


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Orbital - Technologicque Park


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Domino - Long Beach Thang


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Smashing Pumpkins - Tonight, Tonight


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

P
L
K


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

The Pack - Booty Bounce Bopper


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Starting off the morning with Big Pun "Still Not A Player"


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wiz Khalifa - So Turned Up


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Papa Roach - Black Clouds


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

DeStorm - King Kong


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Eighteen Visions - Tower of Snakes


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Pre gym. Leg day.

:austin2


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ready For The World - Let Me Love You Down


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The Crimson Ghosts - Somewhere in a Casket


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bouncing Souls - Night Train


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

ROUSEY said:


>


That's boss!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Aalon - Rock and Roll Gangster


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Somehow i find the most amazing mashup ever


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Evermore - Follow the Sun


----------



## TitusWashington (Feb 1, 2013)

Pretty awesome remix


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

James McClean inspired me to a Wolfe Tones themed day.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Bob Mould - It's Too Late


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Police - Roxanne

classic


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Spandau Ballet - Gold


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Billy Talent - Stand Up And Run


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kanye West - Coldest Winter


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_The Offspring _~ Long Way Home


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Blitzkid - Mary and The Storm


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

neon hitch - gold


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

10 Years - Wasteland


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

South Central Cartel - G'z On The Move


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Type O Negative - Green Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At Least It Was Here by The 88's (Community theme song) on piano.

Guy did a pretty stellar job, tbh.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Michale Graves - Dig Up Her Bones (acoustic)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dick Justice ~ Cocaine


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

CKY - Attached At The Hip


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac - Nothing To Lose (Original)


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Atreyu - Her Portrait in Black


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AHHHH


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Unearth: This Time Was Mine


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Escape The Fate - Not Good Enough For Truth And Cliche


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Jennifer Lopez ft Ja Rule - I'm Real (Murder Remix)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Dire Straits - Money For Nothing


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Seether ft Amy Lee - Broken


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Their best track imo


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Aiden - Fifteen


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Curren$y - Take You There


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Jared Evan... Boom, Bap, and Blues... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Tiffany - All this Time :side:


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

One of the GOAT Beatles songs IMO.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Placebo - The Bitter End


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

A$AP Rocky - Long Live A$AP.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Rasmus - In The Shadows


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Beneath The Sky: The Belle Of The Ball


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tito & Tarantula - White Train


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Chimaira: Frozen In Time


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Marilyn Manson - The Fight Song


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Lacing up the Mizuno's. Perfect tempo song.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sound City - Cut Me Some Slack


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Immortal - As The Eternity Opens


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Reckless Fortune - This Is Why (I Sing The Blues)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Mastodon - Colony of Birchmen


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Celine Dion - Halfway to Heaven.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Mercyful Fate - Come To The Sabbath


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Ghost BC - Secular Haze


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*and then this*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Motolov Solution: Injustice For All


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Back on my AC/DC kick:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whitechapel: Devolver


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Muse - Hysteria


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Deftones - Hole In The Earth


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Linkin Park - Castle Of Glass


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

We Are Scientists - After Hours


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Kid Ink - I Just Want It All


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Review A Raw ~ March 12'th, 2013, with John Pollock and Wai Ting


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


>


 Love that song






Have it :faint:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:batista3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Chiddy Bang feat. eLDee the Don - Always (On My Grizzly)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hoodie Allen feat. Chiddy Bang - Fame Is For Assholes


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Angels And Airwaves - Diary


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Bug Hunt - Skrillex (Noisia Remix)


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

XV - Breaking Bad


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't stop listening to this.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Andy Gibb - An Everlasting Love


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Justin Timberlake & The Tennessee Kids - That Girl


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Drew McIntyre's "Broken Dreams" theme


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler's "Here to Show The World" theme


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

SpookshowTony said:


> Can't stop listening to this.



This is such a great song.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Silk - Freak Me


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

90s <3


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Clipse - When The Last Time


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Love this song.*


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

And this bird you cannot change...


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails - Wish


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Robin Thicke is amazing.*






*^This is my 2nd favorite song. Ever!*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails - Every Day is Exactly the Same


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kesha - Sleazy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Future - Tony Montana

On deck - Alice in Chains - Man in the Box and The Fugees - Ready or Not


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## kespineira11 (Mar 20, 2013)

in flames - cloud connected


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CoffinFan (Mar 20, 2013)

I've got Waylon Jennings on the stereo singing his heart up to I've Always Been Crazy, Tonight The Bottle Let Me Down and Luckenbach Texas. He's my all-time singing hero, I love him and his deep voice! He makes me :flip !!!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

POWERFUL HONEYHONEY


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

These Eyes - The Guess Who


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Baauer - Harlem Shake.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Usher - Hey Daddy


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Imperium - machine head \m/


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

James Newton Howard - Swimming (Waterworld OST)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Old school Usher yeeeeeeeeeeah


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rihanna - Pour It Up (Remix) ft. Young Jeezy, Rick Ross, Juicy J & T.I.*


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Trainspotting rimo


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

this song about crashing into a bridge and throwing your boyfriends clothes down the stairs. it's not bad actually.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Van Halen* - _I'm The One_


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ja Rule feat. Ashley Joi - Body


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Frontin' - Pharrell Williams


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

K-Pop <3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Misfits ~ Saturday Night






Epic mega awesome. An old favourite.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

coldplay - such a rush


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tame impala - be above it


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Kendrick Lamar - Poetic Justice ft. Drake*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Kendrick Lamar - Poetic Justice ft. Drake*


ositivity


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Power Glove - Knife Party


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Prodigy - Omen


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Move For Me - Kaskade/Deadmau5


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

The Clash - Bankrobber


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_run, run her kiss is a vampire grin..._

<3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mötley Crüe ~ Bitter Pill


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

:side:


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Taco- Puttin' on the Ritz


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Hurricane Chris - Ay Bay Bay


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Gucci Mane - That's All


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Wagon Wheel - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Grinspoon - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac - California Love Part II


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## acidsixty (Mar 31, 2013)

Bobby Womack-110th street 

(I can't put a link cause I only have 5 posts)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

White Zombie - El Phantasmo And The Chicken-Run Blast-O-Rama


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Listening to some early Bush at the moment, from Sixteen Stone, while annoying Christians on an Atheists vs Christians page on Facebook.

LIVING THE DREAM


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Megadeth - I'll Get Even.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*One of my favorite songs ever:*





*Discovered this nice little gem from Kendrick Lamar yesterday:*





*I wanted a laugh, so I listened to this:*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fucking LOVE this track.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kendrick Lamar Feat. Jay Z - Bitch Don't Kill My Vibe (Remix)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Easy - Porter Robinson


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDIN ON YO MOMMA'S PORCH


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Had forgotten how fucking good that album was. Currently being reminded.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Iron Maiden - The Rime of the Ancient Mariner


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Queens Of The Stone Age - My God Is The Sun.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Blink 182 - The Rock Show.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Buckley ~ Hallelujah (Leonard Cohen cover)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Paramore - Daydreaming


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:terry1


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Rage Valley - Knife Party


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Green Day - 21st Century Breakdown


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rihanna - Love Song ft. Future*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

This is what i am listening to.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Tenacious D - Roadie


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mazzy Star - Into Dust


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

"Vilify" by DEVICE


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pantera ~ Hollow


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Led Zeppelin I to IV for the past few hours. Just got to_ When The Levee Breaks_ so I'm contemplating keeping going or switching it up.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

100% in the bitch (Downlink remix) - Porter Robinson


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Not the type of thing i'm into these days, but this is surprisingly good for what it is. Almost sounds like what you'd get if Orgy and Tomahawk worked together on a side project.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Gangsters Paradise - Coolio


----------



## z2019k (Mar 6, 2011)

Perfect - Casey Veggies


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

Chrono Cross OST


----------



## BJ_Isotope (Apr 11, 2013)

the rainmakers - astronautalis and rikolus


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Linkin Park - Faint


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Metallica - creeping death


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:kobe6


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Rob Zombie - Dragula (Hot Rod Herman Remix)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DJ Felli Fel Feat. Ne-Yo, Tyga & Wiz Khalifa - Reason To Hate


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Muse - Feeling Good


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

It's Not Over - Daughtry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Lcd Soundsystem-Thrills


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_<3_


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Loving the hell out of this. Great band, unique video too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Flo Rida--Right Round.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That lyricism


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

S.E.S. - Dreams Come True


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Chris Brown - Fine China*


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Cat Stevens*- Lillywhite


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

One Republic - If I Lose Myself


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Marilyn Manson - Coma Black


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Kylie Minogue - On A Night Like This


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*DJ Khaled - No New Friends ft. Drake, Rick Ross & Lil Wayne*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, I was with a buddy tonight, and I was checking out his set and mixes for an upcoming gig, he played me this track in full lossless quality and my brain almost melted into thick molasses. Seriously, I can't even do this justice, it will push your soundsystem to a level you didn't even think was possible. The vid i'm embedding now is youtube shit quality 240p and it STILL manages to sound good, just imagine this at it's highest quality on good headphones. Whatever equipement Tipper is using, I want me some!


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Jack Swagger 'Patriot' theme - so awesome.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The White Stripes - The Hardest Button to Button


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Blessed - Avicii


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac feat. Dwele - Staring Through My Rear View (Remix)


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Pierces - Secret


----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)

Foo Fighters - My Hero


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Green Day - 21 Guns


----------



## guerilla187 (Dec 2, 2010)

Metallica - From whom the bells toll


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Chris Brown - Wall to Wall Lyrics*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Tina Turner - What's Love Got To Do With It


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jay-Z -Lost Ones*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jay-Z - Anything ft Usher & Pharrell*


----------



## Nightwish91 (Apr 14, 2013)

Motorhead - The Game


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Killswitch Engage: In Due Time


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## muldwych (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Nightwish91 (Apr 14, 2013)

Listening to Lordi - Rock Police


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rammstein - Sonne


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

The Click - Life


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

*KoRn*- Seed


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Tank - Celebration ft Drake. *


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Drake - Girls Love Beyonce [Say My Name]*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Eminem* - _3 A.M_


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

I Will Be Here - Tiesto


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Mary J Blige - Family Affair


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Disturbed - The Game


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Enigma - Modern Crusaders


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Missing Andy - Rain On My Parade


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Enigma - Voyageur


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Back on my RHCP kick, so...

Blood Sugar Sex Magick
Californication
By the Way
Stadium Arcadium


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

*Killswitch Engage*- "To The Sons of Man"


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

OK Go - WTF?


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Cassie feat Wiz Khalifa - Paradise*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Depression tells me I suck
So I reply "I ain't here cuz I fell down, I'm here cuz I got up"*​


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Iron maiden - Aces high


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Crazy Titch - I Can C U


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Spice 1, E-40 & The Click - Why You Wanna Funk?


----------



## wMj (May 9, 2013)

Skindred - Warning

No, my music tastes haven't gotten less shit in the space of 6 months.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Muse - Unnatural Selection.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]=endscreen[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac - Nothing To Lose


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Yellowcard - Awakening.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Misfits ~ Saturday Night


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Nas- Stay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Guns N Roses - Since I Don't Have You


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hugo - 99 Problems

SO much better than the crap Jay Z put out.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Renegades of Funk


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:jay2


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

HOVA. :jay2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

GOAT video.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Live Audio Wrestling ~ Review-A-Raw, May 14'th, 2013, with John Pollock and Wai Ting.

One of the greatest things the Internet has ever created. If you don't listen to John and Wai, shame on you. Do it now.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gramatik ~ Hit That Jive


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Innocence - Nero


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ill Nino: This Is War


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Rob Zombie: Dragula


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ayla - Ayla (DJ Taucher remix)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Since You've Been Gone - A Day To Remember


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Super Hyphy - Keak Da Sneak


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Pharoahe Monch - Fuck You


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

S.M Hoodtwinz - Download


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Aerosmith - Falling In Love (Is Hard On The Knees)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Slipknot - Psychosocial


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ready For The World - Let Me Love You Down


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

_Hell March - Red Alert Soundtrack_


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Chicane featuring Maire Brennan of Clannan - Saltwater (Tomski vs Vs. Disco Citizens Mix)


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Love Spit Love - How Soon Is Now


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Snoop Dogg featuring. Pharrell Williams - Beautiful


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hazzard said:


> Chicane featuring Maire Brennan of Clannan - Saltwater (Tomski vs Vs. Disco Citizens Mix)


:mark: Saltwater is one of my favourite tracks, The Thrillseekers' remix is good too


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Zoology - Knife Party ft. Skrillex


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Daft Punk Feat. Pharrell Williams - Get Lucky


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Seven Lions - Fevers


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Muse - Knights of Cydonia


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Lumineers - Ho Hey


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Vines - Get Free


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

X-Static said:


> The Vines - Get Free




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nirvana - Breed


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

No Warning ~ Ill Blood


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Treasure - Bruno Mars


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cradle Of Filth - Tearing The Veil From Grace


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lansdowne - Watch me Burn


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*A-Game - Footprints*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

K-Ci & JoJo - All My Life


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Question? - System of a Down


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: Until I Feel Nothing


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Jay Electronica- Exhibit C

On replay after seeing he'll be on Mac Millers album and finally drop a new verse


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Chicane - Autumn Tactics (The Thrillseekers Remix)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: In The Absence Of The Sacred


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ratty - Sunrise (Here I Am)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: O.D.H.G.A.B.F.E.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: Hourglass


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: The Faded Line


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Serj Tankian : Baby


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Audiobook. It is glorious.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Gucci Mane- I Think I'm In Love


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: Forged In Fire


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Staind ft. Fred Durst - Outside


----------



## Proven (Apr 9, 2013)

Bonestorm ~ No Escape.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Oasis - Live in Blackpool 1995


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

South Park Mexican - I Must Be High


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Everything But The Girl - Missing (Todd Terry Remix)


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Drake Feat. Kanye West, Lil Wayne, & Eminem- Forever


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac - Nothing To Lose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Green Day - Jesus of Suburbia


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Kanye West- Love Lockdown


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Al Shall Perish: Until The End


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kid Rock - Cowboy


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Kamaya Painters - Endless Wave


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

As I Lay Dying: The Beginning


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Drake Feat. T.I. & Swizz Beatz- Fancy


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

K.P. & Envyi - Swing My Way


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

The Cure-"Burn"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whitechapel: Exalt


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*R&B HIP HOP MIXTAPE 2013 - DJ RAWMUS*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Beyonce Feat. Jay-Z- Crazy In Love


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bran Van 3000 - Drinking in LA


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonecrusher- Never Scared Remix (Feat. Cam'ron, Jadakiss, & Busta Rhymes)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Cam'ron & Vado- Butta


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

DMX - Lord Give Me A Sign


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: Soldiers Of Doomsday


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Emmure: Solar Flare Homicide


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Tyr: Hold the Heathen Hammer high


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Oasis - John Peel Session 1993


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Coheed And Cambria - Welcome Home


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

T.I.- Welcome To The World (Feat. Kid Cudi & Kanye West). Song isn't even that good, don't know why I like it so much atm..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Jay-Z- The Dynasty Intro


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Juicy J Feat. Big Sean & Young Jeezy- Show Out


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Arctic Monkeys - Brick By Brick


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Ice Cube- Gangsta Rap Made Me Do It Remix (Feat. Scarface & Nas)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

B.o.B Feat. Hayley Williams & Eminem- Airplanes, Pt. II


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bruno Mars - Treasure

funky


----------



## staycold (Dec 16, 2011)

Blink-182 - Adam's Song


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I highly reccomend this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxWBd840E9g&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Epica ~ The Last Crusade (A New Age Dawns, Part I)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Puddle of Mudd - Blurry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in lust with her and most of the album.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Beneath The Sky: Misery With A Delicate Voice


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Children Of Bodom: Punch Me I Bleed


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Earshot: We Fall, We Stand


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dune - Heiress of Valentina (Alesso remix)


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Pusha T Feat. Young Jeezy & Kanye West- Amen


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

The Used - Poetic Tragedy


----------



## The Anti Diva (Jun 9, 2013)

NOFX - Cokie The Clown


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sonic Syndicate: Crowned In Despair


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Rise Against - This Is Letting Go


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Wiz Khalifa Feat. Pharrell, Tuki Carter, & Amber Rose (lol, doesn't rap thankfully)- Rise Above


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Silverstein - Departures (acoustic)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ill Nino: Cleansing


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Time changes, new faces
Old best friends, new strangers*​


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Mushroomhead - Save Us


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Arch Enemy: The Great Darkness


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Pro Wrestling Torch podcast with Sean Waltman*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Orbital - Halcyon + On + On


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Zzzonked - Enter Shikari


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*August Rigo - See Your Perfect *


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Charles and Eddie >>


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Machine Head - Left Unfinished


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*J. Cole - She Knows*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Killswitch Engage: Life To Lifeless


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Silverstein - Departures (both album and acoustic versions)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Steve Austin Show Ep#7


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Magic.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*KC & The Sunshine Band* - _Boogie Shoes_





I hate how catchy disco is.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Steve Austin Show Ep#9


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Steve Austin Show Ep#12


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ice Cube-Friday


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Black Sabbath-Black Sabbath(live 1973)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Thompson Sqaure- You Gonna Kiss Me or Not.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty* - _Stop Draggin' My Heart Around_


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## mark66 (May 22, 2006)

DUB FX - Love Someone


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Alive - Empire of The Sun.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

"Superhand's Mantra (Fuck Us All)" feat. Aesop Rock by Busdriver


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kanye West - On Sight


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Raekwon- We Will Rob You (Feat. Slick Rick, Masta Killa, & GZA)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Kanye West- Blood On The Leaves


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Since Mario is from Baltimore too, and I love Nicki Minaj....


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Sleaze - Knife Party ft. MistaJam


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

501 - Chasing Stars


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Missy Elliot - 4 My People (Basement Jaxx remix)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pryda - Every Day


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Arch Enemy: Blood On Your Hands


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Jets To Brazil - Chinatown


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

J. Cole- Let Nas Down Remix (Feat. Nas)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Ether said:


> J. Cole- Let Nas Down Remix (Feat. Nas)


.....


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

WOOLCUNT said:


>


Damn haven't listened to much metalcore for the last few years, didn't know that In This Moment had gotten so big.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Drake - The Motion ft. Sampha*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Pavarotti GOATing.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Alter Bridge - Isolation.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Michael Jackson- Unbreakable (Feat. The Notorious B.I.G.)


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sonic Syndicate: Jailbreak


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Sleeping With Sirens - In Case of Emergency, Dial 411


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sonic Syndicate: Crowned In Despair


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Just so fucking awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Can't.. Stop.. Listening..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crazy Town - Butterfly


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Music video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb0TQIduLbg


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been playing Tony Hawk's Skateboarding lately, one of my favourite games as a kid, and one of the best songs on that game had to be this.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

DevilDriver: Before The Hangman's Noose


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Good ole Manitoba boy singing about what is a tragedy in the world of hockey.. The lack of Reggie Leach in the Hockey Hall of Fame


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alice In Chains ~ Heroin.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

0:46.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Nas Feat. Kanye West & Chrisette Michele- Still Dreaming


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I Killed The Prom Queen: Sharks In Your Mouth


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I Killed The Prom queen: Sleepless Nights And City Lights


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#ImBlasian


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Raekwon Feat. GZA, Inspectah Deck, Ghostface Killah & Method Man- House Of Flying Daggers


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Brand New - Sudden Death in Carolina


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Changed the link for "State of Shock". Fuckin' YouTube uploaders again.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Magna Carta Holy Grail... currently on "Tom Ford"... beat sounds insane.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Blink 182 - Pretty Little Girl


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: Among Grim Shadows


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Rihanna- Pour It Up (Remix) Feat. Young Jeezy, Rick Ross, Juicy J, & T.I.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Usher ~ Bad Girl ~*

Usher at his finest. Still a great fan thou.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just got back from a Nelly concert, so I'm listening to all of his stuff


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That's awesome, dude.

*Usher - Before I Met You*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Keak Da Sneak - Super Hyphy


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Sunny - Boney M


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Unearth: So It Goes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Jenny Lewis - Barking At The Moon.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Green Day - Brutal Love.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Animals (Original Mix) - Martin Garrix


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Less Go (Porter Robinson Remix) - Lil Jon


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

"Pink Fluffy Unicorns Dancing On Rainbows"-Andrew Huang


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I See Stars: Filth Friends Unite


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Pusha T - Blocka*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stereophonics - The Bartender And The Thief


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

Destroy Them With Lasers - Knife Party


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Betraying The Martyrs: Man Made Disaster


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rihanna - Pour It Up (feat. Young Jeezy, Rick Ross, Juicy J & T.I.) [Remix]


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mary J. Blige - Ain't Nobody


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

The Underdog Project - Summer Jam


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Idk why but I've had this song stuck in my head all day

He's such a fucking boss


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: One For The Butcher


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Justin Timberlake - Take Back The Night (Mastered)


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

La Chat - Don't Sang It


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Lol ratman funny you say that i was just listening to it


Heard this on the radio yesterday after not hearing it for years listening to it again :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fedde Le Grand - Let Me Think About It


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cradle Of Filth - Tearing The Veil From Grace


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Static-X: Set It Off


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The Sounds - Hit Me


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Zao: The Last Revelation (The Lost Prophecy)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fucking badass


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Late post from some time ago, I love this song.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: Ashes Of The Wake


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I was listening to Frank Ocean until Spotify decided to tell me i have no minutes left of my 10 hour limit. 

when the fuck did spotify add this shit feature? fuck, I've had spotify since the day it came out. it used to be awesome.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

U2 - Sweetest Thing


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive got something for your mind your body and your soul


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Pearl Jam - Even Flow


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Young Jeezy - Trapstar*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Foo Fighters - Next Year


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Montell Jordan - Comin' Home


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nine Inch Nails - The Art Of Self Destruction, Part One


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Montell Jordan - It's Over


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#LatePost


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

pearl jam - not for you


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Miguel - I'll Still Try*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Epica ~ Storm The Sorrow


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

System Of A Down - Sugar


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#LatePost


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Foo Fighters - Walk


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#LatePost


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: Guilty


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Eazy-E - Boyz 'N' Tha Hood (G-Mix) (Feat. Dresta)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: King Me


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Shaft - Mambo Italiano


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Avenue F - Suffer Unto Me


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Rolling Stones ~ Time Is On My Side :wyatt


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Diddy ft. Jimmy Page - Come With Me






Music video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvA26p6wMYc


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

James.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Team Aries (Jul 22, 2013)

Bad Influence - Devious


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#LatePost


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Limp Bizkit - Eat You Alive


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Deftones - U,U,D,D,L,R,L,R,A,B,Select,Start


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Dipset Anthem- Juelz Santana & Cam'ron


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Limp Bizkit - Eat You Alive


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Metallica - The Memory Remains


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Voltaire - Brains (from The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Who - Baba O'riley


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Powerful HONEYHONEY


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Kendrick Lamar, Lupe Fiasco - Dumb It Down*


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#LatePost


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Black Sabbath - God Is Dead


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Kinks - You Really Got Me


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

If You Smell... (2002)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stone Temple Pilots - Out of Time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Evanescence - Going Under


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kid Rock - Bawitdaba


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Santana featuring The Product G&B - Maria Maria


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#LatePost


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> give me a thumbs up if you found this in your mediacenter﻿ for you computer


:lmao


----------



## wwetna789 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LL/MJ*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*T.I. - I'm A King*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Crown The Empire: The Fallout


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL this kid came straight out my city, I swear this kid went to the school close to mine. Heard t him on the radio the other day, so congrats to him. (Y)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL this kid came straight out my city, I swear this kid went to the school close to mine. Heard t him on the radio the other day, so congrats to him. (Y)


Any time I hear shit like this I get depressed that I'm not famous. Any two bit hack can get a record deal nowadays. It's been a long time since I've heard something this harsh on the ears.

Now to get my sanity back, now starting

Live Audio Wrestling ~ Review A Raw, with John Pollock and Wai Ting: July 30'th, 2013

One of my favourite podcasts around. A must listen.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*You would.*
http://instagram.com/p/cX9iTuL8V5/


Nicki Minaj, Future and Rick Ross


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Alestorm: The Quest


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Phil Collins - Two Hearts


oh man, i'm watching the video too...warrior.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Alestorm: Keelhauled


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#NewJackCity


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Human Abstract: Crossing The Rubicon


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Going through this thread and realising that Even Flow is the only one who doesn't listen to gimpy shit lol! (slassar also is posting some good shizz)

Just kidding each to their own, here's something funky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*K.O.*

PEACE!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*50 Cent - We Up ft. Kendrick Lamar*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Cradle Of Filth: Under Huntress Moon


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Rewatched The Breakfast Club a few days ago, and





*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha, I just saw that on the trailer for the new Jackass movie.

Good ole classic rock. And now, here's something we hope you'll really like. unk2






Best song they ever made.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I just can't get that song out of my head, especially since i've watched the trailer numerous times eyton


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a good song. You can't beat the 80's/90's style of Classic Rock/Metal.

Now for a song nobody in this thread has heard but me. One of my all time favourites.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

The master.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crushpile - Sawtooth


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fatboy Slim - Praise You


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

can't stop watching November Rain now lol 

funny too, cause i've been stuck on Jovi all day


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ahh San Andreas


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Bray Wyatt's theme :romo4


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Unearth: Black Hearts Now Reign


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kavinsky Feat. The Weeknd - Odd Look (Remix)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Todd Terry - Something Going On (Original Mix)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Mudvayne: Skrying


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Metallica - Sad But True


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

They're not doing what you think they're doing.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

ark


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Heaven Shall Burn: Not My God


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah Yeah Yeah's - Date with the Night


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUARK


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Keith Sweat - Twisted


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Make Me Famous: Once You Killed A Cow, You Gotta Make A Burger


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Metallica - One


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Crown The Empire: The One You Feed


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Radiohead, Amnesiac, "Dollars & Cents" track currently.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rick Ross - I Wonder Why


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Keith Sweat - Twisted


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Usher ft Jermaine Dupri - If I Want To*


----------



## LBDW (May 12, 2008)

Jagerbomb by Crossfaith


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stereophonics - Dakota


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*ASAP Rocky - Same B**ch (feat. Trey Songz)*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Des'ree - You Gotta Be


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Seal - Fly Like An Eagle


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Gold Digger - Kanye West ft. Jamie Foxx


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Make Me Famous: Blind Date 101


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

We Can't Stop - Miley Cyrus. Absolutely obsessed with this song. I used to hate Miley Cyrus but I gotta give credit where credit is due. And she's looking better than ever and I've never thought she looked good.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rick Ross - Sixteen ft. Andre 3000*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Sixteen*


*You like everything that's under eighteen, don't you? :side:*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Probably the greatest song ever written


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Soilwork: The Bringer


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

drug


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Aqua Timez - Velonica*


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

<3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxWBd840E9g&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

^ Reminds me of Radiohead a bit.

-----


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac - Lil Homies (OG)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Smashing Pumpkins "Tonight, Tonight"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

On my way to/from work this week I've been listening to









7.5/10









5/10


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ill Nino: How Can I Live


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Turisas: Rasputin


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Mudvayne: Solve Et Coagula


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Robin Thicke - Give It to You Ft Kendrick Lamar*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

good choice with bone...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Suicide Silence: The Fallen


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Miguel - Adorn


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: Curse My Name


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Bee Gees - Night Fever


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

A$AP Rocky- Trilla Feat. A$AP Twelvy & A$AP Nest


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Damu Ridas (Bloods) - We Don't Give A Fuck


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

The Airbourne Toxic Event - "Sometime After Midnight"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not gonna lie, Bray Wyatt brought me here...but it is a nice little Christian Hymn regardless.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Bullet For My Valentine - Tears Dont Fall*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Saliva - Always


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Nas- Stay


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

I Double L - Rhythm N Gash


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

50 Cent- Redrum (Murder)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I BE FRESH AS HELL WHEN THE FEDS WATCHIN'!*










*I BE FRESH AS HELL WHEN I'M SHELLSHOCKIN'!*










*I BE FRESH AS HELL WITH THE SLEDGEHAMMER!*










*I BE FRESH AS HELL WHEN MICHELLE WATCHIN'!*


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

After The Burial: Bread Crumbs And White Stones


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Robin Thicke ft pharell and ti-Blurred Lines


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Eminem: Cleanin Out My Closet


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Chilli Peppers-Californication.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Drunk Ric Flair at WWE2k14 * 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao THIS DUDE IS A GOD.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

"got 4 cross the top, ..... all gold"


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

As Blood Runs Black: Strife (Chug Chug)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Drunk Ric Flair at WWE2k14 *
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao THIS DUDE IS A GOD.


DA GOAT :flair2





On topic:




Just heard this song earlier today and I can't stop listening to it. Awesome song bama


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I was listening to Shoot to Thrill about an hour ago and through the related videos somehow I've managed to go through Queen, Scorpions, Alice Cooper, Pointer Sisters, Bonnie Tyler and now this...






I fucking love YouTube sometimes.

Daiko's mystery trip continues..

Stacy's Mom, Teenage Dirtbag, This.. 






where next?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6rMSGgXNB0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Weird ass video! Lawls 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

the who behind blue eyes


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Alice Cooper-Cold Ethyl


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ryan Leslie Feat. Fabolous - Green


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The HAARP Machine: Lower The Populace


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/618183-r-b-music-discussion-thread-44.html#post23412121


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Lil Wayne- No Ceilings (Pop That) Feat. Birdman


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I The Breather: Bruised & Broken


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#DefJam

*If you grew up on 90s hip hop and sitcoms, you'll love this music video.*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big K.R.I.T. Feat. Future - Just Last Week


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

_J.Cole_ - *Who dat*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Muse - Panic Station


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I See Stars: Nzt48


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nostalgic.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Weekend - The Town

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

E-40 Feat. 50 Cent & Too Short - Bitch


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Eminem- Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fort Minor (Mike Shinoda, Ryan Patrick Maginn and Takbir Bashir) - Petrified


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

And


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jamie Foxx - Winner (ft. Justin Timberlake & T.I.)*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## nitecrawla (Sep 7, 2013)

To stupid people asking questions on DirecTV. 

(I'm currently at work) 

tee hee hee


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Kanye West Feat. Jay Z, Cyhi Da Prince, Pusha T, RZA, & Swizz Beatz- So Appalled


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*50 Cent* -_ Many Men_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Black Skinhead - Kanye West


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Modest Mouse - This is a Long Drive for Someone with Nothing to Think About


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cups - Anna Kendrick


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Jay Z* - _99 Problems_


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Angels And Airwaves - Secret Crowds


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Drake - All Me ft. 2 Chainz & Big Sean *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like I'm back, huh? lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Upon A Burning Body: Once Upon A Time In Mexico


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Big L- Put it on


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LBDW (May 12, 2008)

Leper Messiah - Metallica \m/(>.<)\m/


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Broken link


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Moumoon - Destiny*
http://www.jpopsuki.tv/video/moumoon---Destiny/4cf48a1a42124e95e4dd212d00dc9b53


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Not bad






No, I don't speak Japanese, but the combination of pop, dubstep, & metal is pretty cool.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Pharrell)





(w/ Michael Jackson)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Tupac- Pain


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Eat TOTO PUWATSO"*
(Watch the "Fun with Ahmed" videos, you'll get it.)
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...5j6.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.7p4xuwBR_M4


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, I know....

"Canibus: 99% of your fans wear high heels"
"LL: 99% of your fans don't exist"

The real problem? *Master P being in the song!* lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: We Spoke Of Lies


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jay-Z - Face Off


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nas - One Mic


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pink Cookies In A Plastic Bag Getting Crushed By Buildings


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My Band by D12


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Been loving this today lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jerry reed - Amos moses


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"I HIT IT, I HIT IT, I HIT IT, I HIT IT, I HIT IT, I HIT IT FIRST!"*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Where's Amber? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

take back the night- justin timberlake


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

A lot of Paramore.

Still Into You
Misery Business
That's What You Get
The Only Exception
Crushcrushcrush


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Make Me Famous: Blind Date 101


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

[Radio Mix]





Music video (Original Version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KztNIg4cvE


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Even more Paramore's songs.

Still Into You
CrushCrushCrush
Misery Business
That's What You Get
Ignorance
Decode
The Only Exception.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Lupe Fiasco - Till I Get There*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*S O O N*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Eazy-E - Real Muthaphuckkin G's


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Metal Lab Tileset


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Marky Mark > John Cena

Haha!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metallica ~ Justice Medley (Live - Live Shit: Binge And Purge)

Eye Of The Beholder sounds so much better live on this show.











That opening set up live.....yeah. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Drake - From Time Ft Jhené Aiko*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Addicted to love.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Starting to like this theme


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Justin Timberlake - Cabaret Ft Drake


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Timbaland and Missy Elliott)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

B'z - Happiness


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Diddy, Mary J. Blige & Beyonce)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Drake - Come Thru*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Make yuh Pu**y Quint - Lincoln 3Dot*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wagg that's disgusting. I expected better conduct from you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*every gyal man - Lincoln 3Dot*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jay-Z - Beach Is Better*


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Chris Brown


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jay-Z - On The Run*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtqm8bufF7w

Exhorder-Death In Vain


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Future


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Demented Are Go "Pickled & Preserved"*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*ASAP Mob - Thuggin' Noise ft. ASAP Rocky *


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Forever :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Eminem)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Make Me Famous: Blind Date 101


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Flaw: Whole


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I See Stars: Nzt48


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Transplants: Diamonds & Guns


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Eminem* - _The Way I Am_


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

God Forbid: Antihero


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Sunshine > Out of Reach


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Unpretty>No Scrubs


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Juicy J ft. Mac Miller - Crush A Bit *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

❤


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Needs to be longer but its actually good :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The GOATs.






_Actually listening to a Pearl Jam playlist..._


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Smile Empty Soul: Nowhere Kids


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Unwritten Law: Seeing Red


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Randy Jackson


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Devil Wears Prada: Big Wiggly Style


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

_J.Cole_ - *God's Gift*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Devil Wears Prada: Danger: Wildman


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hikaru Utada


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: One Body Too Many


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Lil Hawk - 104% No Cut


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

The Notorious B.I.G. - Ready to Die.

All 70 minutes of it.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Lil Boosie- Top To The Bottom


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*2PAC* - _Thugz Mansion_


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny

:bookerT 

:sucka 

no booker t face :banderas


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Samples "Ain't No Sunshine" by Michael Jackson
|
|
V


TheDeadMan86 said:


>



*50 Cent Calls Michael Jackson Collabo The '2010 Version' Of 'Thriller'*

*"I didn't have the opportunity to physically be in Michael Jackson's presence,"* Fif said. *"But my DJ, Whoo Kid, he had the opportunity to actually meet Mike, because he was interested in working with me and he said that he had something he wanted me to actually hear, a song he created. He thought it would be perfect for us to collaborate on and then he put me on the telephone."*

While 50 has teamed up with a slew of artists in the past, he said the Jackson opportunity was unlike any other. *"I don't usually get nervous, because I really don't care about a lot of the artists,"* he said. *"But Mike is special. He's different. I don't know how to explain it."*

After the shocking news of Jackson's sudden death, Fif received a call to come into the studio and perform his portion of the track. Once in the studio, the rapper worked with producer Teddy Riley (Jackson's Dangerous) on the song. *"When I sat down and listened to the actual song, I was excited. I said, 'This is the 2010 version of "Thriller,"* ' " the rapper recalled. A snippet of the track (minus 50) reportedly leaked onto the Internet just a few days ago.

Despite not being able to actually record the track with Jackson, 50 Cent intended to make his mark on the song. *"I missed an opportunity to be on a record not just with a great artist, but a legend,"* he lamented. *"So I wanted more, and I made adjustments to my cadence so I don't sound like I sound on music that people have previously heard from me, because I'm adjusting to the production."*

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/16...l-jackson-collabo-2010-version-thriller.jhtml


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*I Luv This Shit (Remix) - August Alsina ft. Chris Brown & Trey Songz*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Please, please someone know this song. An Aussie maybe?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny^






:lenny


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny / 5 Lenny's


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Just........ :lenny


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm genuinely listening to that right now :lenny

Great minds






:lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny / 5 imo


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:mangane


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOH HEAVEN IS A PLACE ON EARTH


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Addicted to love by Robert Palmer.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*You damn right I'm listening to this! lol*

#80s


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny :lenny :lenny .5 / 5


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny / 5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Miley Cyrus - FU Feat. French Montana*

Don't fucking judge me.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Miley Cyrus - FU Feat. French Montana*
> 
> Don't fucking judge me.


bama3


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Beneath The Sky: Goodfellas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Where the picture in my sig came from....*
(Undertaker/Paul Bearer, Diesel, Razor Ramon, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart)


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Some days I need Cocteau Twins. Today is one of those days. Already listened about 30 times on repeat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxSMckGfQ2k&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome 80s tune:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Styles P)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Young Jeezy)


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Better quality


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

coldplay - violet hill


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:mangane


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:carl


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Great shit


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rihanna - Skin *


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Green Light said:


> :mangane


Omg! I hear this song at work every fucking day and always wondered who sings it! 

She's cute!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

brandiexoxo said:


> Omg! I hear this song at work every fucking day and always wondered who sings it!
> 
> She's cute!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You obviously have a thing for that guy with the supermarket story.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> You obviously have a thing for that guy with the supermarket story.


Please......lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-rQZ6IGhCM


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Timbaland)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Repost

(ft. Timbaland)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:walt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Shad - Stylin*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Crown The Empire: Makeshift Chemistry


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:datass this remix


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Crown The Empire: Johnny's Revenge


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jay-Z - Reminder*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

_Nas_ - *One Mic*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Agonist: You're Coming With Me


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Ariana Grande - You'll Never Know ♬*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

0:00/4:21


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Agonist: Ideomotor


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Agonist: Dead Ocean


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Ryan Leslie - "Beautiful Lie"*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whitechapel: Possibilities Of An Impossible Existence


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jadakiss - Hold You Down ft. Emanny*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Right There - Ariana Grande (feat. Big Sean)*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWH7RIfg9V8

wiz when he was with rostrum records.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Biggie)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Human Abstract: Harbringer


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I wish I was Serbian


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Human Abstract: Self Portraits Of The Instincts


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Always by Saliva


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Devil Wears Prada: Escape


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Lisa Fischer - How Can I Ease The Pain


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TELL EM THAT I NEED MO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgtHFpKfodA


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Gojira: Ocean Planet


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

From Yesterday - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Gojira: From The Sky


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Gojira: To Sirius


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*MILF- Big Sean feat Nicki Minaj & Juicy J*


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Even Flow said:


>


Damn, just got hit by a wave of nostalgia, Tenacious D still rocks. Also, currently listening to:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Sebastian Mikael ft Wale Last Night*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LL Cool J ft. Method Man, KRS-One, Lil' Kim and Jim Jones - The 5 Boroughs Is Back


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*It's Whatever - Aaliyah*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"Jump" by Rihanna & "Pony" by Ginuwine


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PWTorch - Bruce Mitchell Audio Show, October 12, 2013


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Agonist: Memento Mori


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Cypress Hill: Trouble


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Default: Deny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Betraying The Martyrs: Man Made Disaster


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THE GREATEST THING AROUND TODAY


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Betraying The Martyrs: Because Of You


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Them lyrics :banderas


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Swizz Beatz - Hands Up Feat. Rick Ross, Nicki Minaj, 2 Chainz & Lil Wayne*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Parkway Drive: Breaking Point


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Crown The Empire: Johnny's Revenge


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Charles And Eddie - Would I Lie To You


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hazzard said:


> Charles And Eddie - Would I Lie To You


:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Drake - Worst Behavior*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*The Lox - Summer's Too Hot*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kendrick Lamar - Poetic Justice


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dimmu Borgir: Indoctrination


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleeding Through: Love In Slow Motion


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Biggie)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dimmu Borgir: Sympozium


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Dimmu Borgir: Burn In Hell


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Timbaland)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:terry1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

fuuuark/10


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I really miss this theme .


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ayumi


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rocko - NunnaYu*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Stardust Speedway Bad Future) JP [Generations Mix]


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

My Up and Down [Somethin' 2 Ride 2 Remix]


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

SM Hoodtwinz - Download


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Lil Jon & The Eastside Boyz - Move Bitch


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Beneath The Sky: Last Call


----------



## SteveyD (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Beneath The Sky: Terror Starts At Home


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

This...is one of the most absurd/greatest things I have ever witnessed. Dead serious.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that's just terrible.






This is right up my alley, no idea how I never heard it before V.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pink Floyd Hey You. Yea im stoned


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ToXXiN (Jun 30, 2012)

Santa Hates You - Scum


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ain't Nobody


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Cute Without the "E" - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Diddy ft. G. Dep and Black Rob


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Trey Songz - Sex Ain't Better Than Love*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Meek Mill - Dope Dealer ft. Rick Ross & Nicki Minaj *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

All Time Low - A Love Like War.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:brock


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This was my jam during my garage phase :lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Usher ft. Young Jeezy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Fat joe Love Me Long Time ft. FUTURE*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: Against The World


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: Against The World


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: California


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuckin' hell, I hope I'm not posting songs I already posted before (unless noted). lol

I apologize if I am.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Keith Sweat)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:taylor3


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Arguably their coolest opening to a song ever.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*That Misubishi commercial gave me feels man.
*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is actually one of my favorite songs on GTA V :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Vanessa Williams


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whitechapel: Devolver


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whitechapel: Necromechanical


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Kendrick Lamar ft. Angela Mccluskey - Is It Love*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Within Temptation - Angels





Within Temptation - The Howling





Within Temptation - Shot In the Dark


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The greatest WWE entrance music of all time


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuark


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Showing my Canadian pride and reping some old school tracks from my boy Classified.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Mariah Carey - #Beautiful Remix ft. Miguel & Jeezy*

:banderas Miguel


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Mr. Yosie - Mexican Familia


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Unearth: Predetermined Sky


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Meek Mill - Heaven Or Hell ft. Jadakiss & Gourdon*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Between The Buried And Me: Lost Perfection: Anablephobia


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

and


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Original Version)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lloyd Banks, 50 Cent and Young Buck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Makes me very happy :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Childish Gambino - 3005


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sum 41: Still Waiting


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Charlie Wilson, Goldie Loc and Ludacris)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Cradle Of Filth: Nemesis


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

As I Lay Dying: A Greater Foundation


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Cradle Of Filth: Coffin Fodder


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*deleted video*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

All Saints - Pure Shores (male version)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Static-X: The Enemy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_"I'm not a wandering slave I am a woman of choice. My veil is protection for the gorgeousness of my face"_

UNTOUCHABLE


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Give me the studio version of this NOW.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That beat - jeeeeezus. :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

System Of A Down: Cigaro


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

System Of A Down: Hypnotize


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ditch Paramore and do this from now on. Pleasepleasepleaseplease.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

System Of A Down: Tentative


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Did this just b/c my new favorite song? Yep. And R. Kelly is in it. wtf. Gaga does the weirdest things to me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*wrong link


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Janelle Monáe - PrimeTime ft. Miguel*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Miguel - Candles In The Sun*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I'm done for the night.

Happy Halloween guys!:buried


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Even Flow said:


>


Just FYI whatever you sent as rep didn't show up 

Syatem Of A Down: Holy Mountains


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ritchie fucking Blackmore :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Soilwork: As We Speak


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Violence (Enough Is Enough) - A Day To Remember


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: Say Hello To The Undertaker


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

William Murderface said:


> Just FYI whatever you sent as rep didn't show up


I repped you a pic of Sofia


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks again Flow


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> :lenny







>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I already posted the Boyzone one on HF so I just thought I'd switch it up. :lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Zendaya - Cry for Love*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Zendaya - Replay*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

enguin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:^






:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Ne-Yo - Up Out Of Here*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Happy Halloween Bitches


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

GODDESS OF LOVE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Kelly Rowland - Need A Reason Feat. Future*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:brodgers


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: Say Hello To The Undertaker


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Sebastian and Static)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Holidae Inn


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Janet Jackson - Go Deep
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x124yz_janet-jackson-go-deep_music


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LL Cool J ft. Boyz II Men - Hey Lover [Remix]


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fuck I love Class


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I See Stars: Digital Renegade


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I See Stars: Filth Friends Unite


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Such a badass theme. Forgot he had this theme.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: Sewer Mouth


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: No Man Is My Master


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: Snake Eyes


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me Takers Revenge's sig :lenny


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

P. Sii


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Obie Trice and 50 Cent)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

[Remix]





(Part 2)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Both sample "The Lady in My Life" by Michael Jackson








-UNDEAD- said:


> LL Cool J ft. Boyz II Men - Hey Lover [Remix]


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*SonReal- Render Your Heart*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:nash


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Memories :banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Make Me Famous: Make It Precious


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe5


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Make Me Famous: In The Shadows Of You


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Nas - If I Ruled The World


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Miss May I: Gears


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Goodie Mob - Soul Food


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Erick Sermon ft. Marvin Gaye - Music


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:kanye2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Diddy and Lil' Kim)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The correct theme, I posted the wrong one without listening to the one from the link I posted last time.
Everything I listen to comes from songs I have on my PC, not from YouTube.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ruff Sqwad - Anna (Instrumental)


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr. Spookenstein - Tell Me How The Dead Come to Life


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Timbaland ft. Magoo and Missy Elliott - Here We Come
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1rwvn_timbaland-missy-magoo-here-we-come_music


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Bizarre)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Wacky Workbench Zone (Bad Future)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Talib Kweli Feat. Miguel - Come Here


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Raphael Saadiq)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lloyd Banks ft. 50 Cent


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Pharrell)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ayumi


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Suave Smooth - Back Up


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Gotta give this a listen.. Couple people from my college in this video including the signer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not really into this type of music but thought this was dope:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nicki Minaj, Future and Rick Ross


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_I'm a rich bitch, I'm the upper class_


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Mase and Carl Thomas)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

[Bad Boy Extended Mix] (ft. Mary J. Blige, Third Eye, Diddy and Biggie)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Changed the Virtual Tileset link.

I love YouTube uploaders so much....................


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So awesome.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Tomomi Ukumori


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

God Bless


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Clipse ft. Pharrell


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zexVS8nUMFc


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Young Jeezy-Takin It There ft. Trey Songz*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> [Door Into Summer]


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac - Fuck The World


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Enforcer


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac - If I Die 2Nite


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Cradle Of Filth: Nemesis


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac, Daz, Kurupt & Redman - Got My Mind Made Up


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Southern All Stars


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Joe Budden - She Don't Put It Down feat. Lil Wayne + Tank*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Trance classic :moyes1


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Meek Mill - Lay Up ft. Wale, Rick Ross & Trey Songz*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Amaranthe: Invincible


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

2pac - So Many Tears


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Big Mike - Havin Thangs

One of the best rap songs ever


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

More Skynyrd for the boys!


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Young Jeezy - Benihana (Feat. Rocko and 2-Chainz)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*DMX - What They Really Want ft. Sisqo*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Crown The Empire: Two's Too Many


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Make Me Famous: Once You Killed A Cow, You Gotta Make A Burger


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Capture The Crown: #OIMATEWTF


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Keeping with my old school kick here's some Pink Floyd


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Capture The Crown: Ladies And Gentlemen


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:side:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

One of the best and most unique concerts I've ever watched.. Recommend watching or at least listening to some songs on the album..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. LL Cool J and Ja Rule)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(w/ Arena Effects)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cant go wrong with the Tribe


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Human Abstract: Crossing The Rubicon


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Still Remains: Close To The Grave


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Cash rules everything around me, Cream get the money dolla, dolla bill yaaal.

C.R.E.A.M - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

You're My Heart


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost

Tellin' Me No Again (There You Go)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Big Boy Dialogue F/The-Dream - Jadakiss*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Sean Garrett feat Migos "ANYTIME"*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fat Joe ft Twista & Joey Moe - Christian Bale


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

East 17 - Stay Another Day


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Chumbawamba - Tubthumping


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Meek Mill - Make Me


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ghetto Symphony (ft. Mia X, Fiend, C-Murder, Silkk The Shocker, Mystikal and Goldie Loc)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Loungin (ft. Terri & Monica)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pink "MotherFuckin" Floyd!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

[Fantasy Sweet Dub Mix]


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rooster in My Rari (Remix) f/2 Chainz & Gucci Mane - Waka Flocka Flame *


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Kylie Minogue - Can't Get You Out Of My Head


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Juicy J Feat. A$AP Rocky - Scholarship


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kanye West - Devil in a New Dress (Ft. Rick Ross)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Who wants to play Fifa 09?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Gold Frankincense and Grrr said:


>


:lenny


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

[Remix] (ft. Lil' Mo, Nas, Eve and Q-Tip)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Biggie)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Mirage f/Nas - Chris Brown*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*ScHoolBoy Q - Collard Greens Ft. Kendrick Lamar*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Hurt Process: Anchor


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Trey Songz - Famous*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Beyonce - Blow


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleeding Through: For Love And Failing


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Definition of Hip-Hop right here


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleeding Through: Line In The Sand


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleeding Through: Return To Sender


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleeding Through: The Truth


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaI5JCxOCdw&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Beyonce ft. Chimamanda Ngozi Adiche- "***Flawless"


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

The vines - Orange amber 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Beyonce Feat. Jay-Z - Drunk In Love


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Devil Wears Prada: Survivor


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I See Stars: Filth Feiends Unite


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I See Stars: NZT48


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Pure f/Jeezy & Pusha T - Doughboyz Cashout*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Gets me in the mood for a fight everytime :avit: :gun:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The All American Rejects: The Last Song


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All Shall Perish: Deconstruction


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All Shall Perish: Our Own Grave


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All Shall Perish: Sever The Memory


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MAYBERRY


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All Shall Perish: Never Ending War


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Spitalfield "Those Days You Felt Alive"*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Nas' verse bama4


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"BAWSE!"*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This song with never tire out. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

In Flames: Come Clarity


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Twista feat. Lil Wayne - Whip Game Proper


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Atreyu: Our Sick Story (Thus Far)


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Blackstreet - Don't Leave Me


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Reverend and The Makers - Bassline


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

denn du bist 

was du isst


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Tyga ft Future - Show You Lyrics*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Mine - Beyoncé ft. Drake *


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Mr. Rager - Kid Cudi


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Timbaland ft. Jay Z, Drake and James Fauntleroy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I feel like a kid again, during Winter/Christmas listening to this.

What the fuck..... lol


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

DevilDriver: The Mountain


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Log on Songza-Driving-90's Rap-90's club bangers led me to If I ruled the world by Nas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

DevilDriver: What Does It Take (To Be A Man)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

New Video


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

New Dark Ages - Bad Religion


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

SpookshowTony said:


>


If you ever see this, what's your thoughts on Tilian Pearson as their latest vocalist? Personally it took me a few listens until I got used to his voice. They've had a few changes of vocalists. You should listen to Downtown Battle Mountain, it's a solid album with Jonny Craig as their lead vocalist at the time. He's a douchebag that has gone through drug problems, band member conflicts and a Macbook scam, but damn it, does he have an angelic voice.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Devil Wears Prada: Outnumbered


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

slassar136 said:


> If you ever see this, what's your thoughts on Tilian Pearson as their latest vocalist? Personally it took me a few listens until I got used to his voice. They've had a few changes of vocalists. You should listen to Downtown Battle Mountain, it's a solid album with Jonny Craig as their lead vocalist at the time. He's a douchebag that has gone through drug problems, band member conflicts and a Macbook scam, but damn it, does he have an angelic voice.



I've only heard their self titled. I was just looking up songs and wondered if they had a video. I soon became addicted to that song. I honestly like Pearson's vocal style, it's the main grabber/hook for me and reinvigorated interest in DGD.

I absolutely agree on Jonny Craig, positives and negatives, though I like his Emarosa output a little more. I guess it swoons me, as weird as that sounds.


Topic


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Cold: Stupid Girl


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Alestorm: The Sunk'n Norwegian


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

One of my favorite songs of all-time.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleeding Through: Wake Of Orion


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Modest Mouse: Building Nothing Out of Something

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:moyes1


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

:kg1 :bigphil :smokey :steebiej


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All Shall Perish: Never...Again


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol one of the greatest things I've ever heard.


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:brock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

the beat of the song with ^^^ your gif is just fucking hilarious :lmao:lmao:lmao

*Up Down (Do This All Day) f/B.O.B. - T-Pain*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

All Shall Perish: My Retaliation


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Alestorm: Rum


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

In Flames: Take This Life


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whitechapel: Father Of Lies


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Renaissance Rap f/Busta Rhymes, Raekwon & Lil Wayne - Q-Tip*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Still rolling with that Versace rhythm but its all right..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whitechapel: Make It Bleed


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:kobe3


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Whitechapel: Devoid


----------



## jettfrancis (Dec 24, 2013)

Breakeven


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Not gonna get into my personal life, but this would be my real-life theme song. 

I fuckin' swear..........


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Destiny's Child - 8 Days Of Christmas*


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Oxide & Neutrino - Express Da Funk


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rick Ross Feat. Jay-Z - The Devil Is A Lie


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Beyonce ft. Drake - Mine


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Winds Of Plague: Our Requiem


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

Eminem- Lose Yourself


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: Dead In My Eyes


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Carnifex: The Nature Of Depravity


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ayumi Hamasaki - Inspire
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7143301/Ayumi_Hamasaki_INSPIRE_PV


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

As I Lay Dying: Bury Us All


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

As I Lay Dying: Wrath Upon Ourselves


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

3OH!3: Holler Til You Pass Out


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Eminem - Brainless*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: Remorse Is For The Dead


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Eminem Ft Kendrick Lamar - Love Game *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Prince - 1999


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

INOJ - Let Me Love You Down


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lil Shop of Horror - Keep Counting this Money


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Eminem: Till I Collaspe


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Loving Bastille lately.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Deftones: Back To School


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

[Remix] (ft. Lil Cease and Biggie)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Sonic 3D Blast & Sonic Adventure Music Mashup)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Repost


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Capture The Crown: You Call That A Knife? This Is A Knife!


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The oranje connection :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Voodoo & Serano - Blood Is Pumping


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Static-X: I'm The One


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac (feat. C-Bo, B-Legit, Richie Rich, D-Shot and E-40) - Ain't Hard 2 Find


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Miss May I: Opening Wounds


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Miss May I: Forbidden


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: Beating On Death's Door


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:hendo


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Papa Roach: Singular Indestructable Droid


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Am Taxi - The mistake


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ayumi Hamasaki - For My Dear...
http://www.jpopsuki.tv/video/ayumi-hamasaki---For-My-Dear/120fdda1d9f6b3375eef5504f991c5f9


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

[Forbes 1-2-3 Billion Dollar Remix]


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fucking greatest music vid i've ever witnessed.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Taking Back Sunday: A Decade Under The Influence


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Appropriate


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WAIT TIL YA SEE MY DICK

HEY BITCH :jesse


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Pete Rock & CL Smooth)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

aka Virtual Tileset (TimeSplitters 1)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Busta made me melt on this track :banderas

*Chris Brown - Sweet Caroline ft. Busta Rhymes*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Chris Brown - Fantasy ft. Ludacris*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Chris Brown - Loyal feat. Lil Wayne & French Montana *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ my stupid ass..........


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Joe Budden - Sober Up (Feat. Crooked I)*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny :lenny


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't no why but I cant get enough of this tune..


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

South Central Cartel - G'z On Da Move


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Puddle Of Mudd: She Fucking Hates Me


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: In The Absence Of The Sacred


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost

(ft. Drake, Young Jeezy and Nas)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: Letter To The Unborn


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: Confessional


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Pharrell)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Good Future)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Never gets old. :banderas


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuark


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Static-X: So


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

John Mayer - Where the light is 

Full Album


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Beneath The Sky: With A Gunsmoke Kiss


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Ludacris - Pussy Poppin


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

3OH!3: PunkB*tch


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## pokechaos480 (Jul 18, 2013)

Imagine Dragons.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Mad Child is one of the most underrated rappers out there.. His flow is solid.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gaga


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been listening to Happy by Pharrell Williams for 11 straight hours.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alice In Chains - Down In A Hole


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

French Montana & Chinx Drugz - OG Bobby Johnson (Remix)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

hey nowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Been with me for years.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I fuckin' love THIS girl. #Marriage


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Timbaland and Ludacris)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:hb


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Explicit (other link was edited)

(ft. Snoop Dogg and Fatman Scoop)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleeding Through: Love In Slow Motion


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

French Montana ft Chinx Drugz & Jermiah - All We Know


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Mick Foley's Have a Nice Day! (FULL AUDIOBOOK)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sadly, I can only hear this song in my left ear. My right one isn't so good. :vince2

Dammit, where's a Michael Madsen smiley when you fucking need it...


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sadly, I can only hear this song in my left ear. My right one isn't so good. :vince2
> 
> Dammit, where's a Michael Madsen smiley when you fucking need it...


This makes me think of an animated short called "The Devil and Daniel Mouse."


Spoiler: .








Hella corny, but I like the music from it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Takers Revenge said:


>


"was that as good for you as it was for me?"







One of the greatest tv shows of all time. Here's to hoping it gets picked up by another network.....again. *drinks* The extended theme is so much better.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

You guys have probably noticed the wide, wide variety of music I post in here.. My tastes are quite vast to say the least.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, excellent choice. I love it. Count me down for that too.

My tastes are probably not vast to say the least, though. ~_~


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> You guys have probably noticed the wide, wide variety of music I post in here.. My tastes are quite vast to say the least.


Bush is always nice. Haven't heard that tune in a while.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

K-Boom 108, where we're right and they are wrong, it's the Mike and David Show.

I'm not listening to the entire thing obviously, I'm just cherry picking things. Heard it a BILLION times, an AMAZING laugh for somebody who wants one. If you haven't played Saints Row and never heard this, listen to it when you're on your computer for an hour, it's worth it and it won't feel like an hour. The worst thing Saints Row ever did was not make Mike and David a staple of their franchise, the first game is the only one with them in it, which automatically makes the first game the best one.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Beneath The Sky: Sorry, I'm Lost*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Dethklok: Birthday Dethday*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Panic Switch - Silversun Pickups.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Brogan (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mou Ichido Kiss Shitakatta


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Foxy Brown ft. Blackstreet - Get Me Home


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jacquees- Won't Turn it Down ft. Chris Brown*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(Bad Future)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Long as hell, but still love it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*K Camp - In Due Time Intro*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This cover is amazing. I haven't heard it in a good year or two, it shows I need to check my old song archives more often than I've been doing. I've found so much good stuff in there I've just forgotten about.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Feelin the sads from this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck Drake's version :drake1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I have the R&B playlist going. Come at me :kobe7


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that.

The playlist I'm listening to is all the same kind of stuff too.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Notorious said:


>


:jose Aaliyah


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Big Sean - All Figured Out*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fucking hate Diddy but this was always a dope track.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Aaliyah


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. Pharrell)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

(ft. DeVante Swing)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ty Dolla $ign Feat. Trey Songz & French Montana - Paranoid (Remix)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Ensiferum: Twilight Tavern


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I would have loved to see these guys...



Green Light said:


>


VS






In a street fight.​


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Man this song brings me back to when I was 9 or 10 years old.. Constantly played on Hot 101.1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Someone can delete my posts after Aaliyah if they want.

Gonna try something different soon.....


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

French Montana Feat. Wiz Khalifa, Machine Gun Kelly, Snoop Dogg & Lana Del Ray - All For You (Remix)


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pre game nap with this is the background.. Perfect


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Ludacris ft. Sleepy Brown - Saturday













Spoiler: Jay-Z ft. Pharrell - So Ambitious













Spoiler: Destiny's Child - Jumpin', Jumpin'













Spoiler: Mary J. Blige ft. Busta Rhymes - Next Level













Spoiler: Foxy Brown ft. Jay-Z - I'll Be













Spoiler: LL Cool J ft. Ralph Tresvant & Ricky Bell of New Edition - Candy













Spoiler: Lil' Kim - Came Back for You













Spoiler: Eminem - The Real Slim Shady











Ayumi Hamasaki - Powder Snow





Sonic CD (JP/EU) - Stardust Speedway Zone (Present)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ARCHER VICE 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## White Trash Scott (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Evo :hb


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Crown The Empire: The Fallout


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

oh my days


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Amel Larrieux - Get Up













Spoiler: Ludacris ft. Chingy, I-20 and Tity Boi (2 Chainz) - We Got













Spoiler: 50 Cent - Straight to the Bank













Spoiler: Eminem - As The World Turns













Spoiler: Michael Jackson - The Way You Make Me Feel













Spoiler: Blaque ft. Left Eye - I Do













Spoiler: 2Pac ft. K-Ci & JoJo - How Do U Want It













Spoiler: En Vogue - Hold On











Ayumi Hamasaki - Heartplace





Sonic Heroes - Hang Castle


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Isn't as good as the Skynard version but still this is pretty tight.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*The Devil Wears Prada: Goats On A Boat*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Figure Four Online/Wrestling Observer - The Bryan and Vinny Show. January 22, 2014.​


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*The Devil Wears Prada: Number Three, Never Forget*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Blaque ft. Left Eye - I Do


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Job For A Cowboy: Constitutional Masturbation*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

GOAT Mercury!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:moyes1


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Foxy Brown Feat Blackstreet - Get Me Home Tonight


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Chimaira: Bloodlust*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've always liked the metaphor version better, don't know if I'm alone. Shame they never do this one live.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Zombina and The Skeletones "Prom Night"*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kat Dahlia - Crazy


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Demon Hunter: Not Ready To Die*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Flystraight Landlord Feat. Jim Jones- More Money


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Arch Enemy: End Of The Line*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mack Wilds ft. Rick Ross - Own it (Remix)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

One of the all time greatest.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Juicy J - Blow Out


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Samples "Human Nature" by Michael Jackson


Spoiler: LL Cool J ft. Ne-Yo - So Sick (Remix)













Spoiler: Brandy - I Wanna Be Down













Spoiler: Rebbie Jackson - Centipede













Spoiler: Keith Sweat - I'm Going for Mine













Spoiler: Pebbles - Two Hearts













Spoiler: 50 Cent ft. Mary J. Blige - All of Me













Spoiler: Jay-Z ft. Eminem - Renegade













Spoiler: Total ft. Missy Elliott and Timbaland - What About Us











Chris Jericho: Break the Walls Down





Sonic Adventure - Speed Highway: At Dawn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Chimaira: Painting The White To Grey*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ty Dolla $ign Feat. Trey Songz & French Montana - Paranoid (Remix)


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

2 Pistols Feat. Jim Jones & Ray Ray - My World


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lorde Feat. Wale, Rick Ross & Magazeen - Royals (Remix)


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ty Dolla $ign Feat. Fredo Santana - Familiar (Mastered)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J ft. Pharrell and Marc Dorsey - Luv U Better













Spoiler: Notorious B.I.G. ft. Diddy and Eminem - Dead Wrong













Spoiler: Heavy D & The Boyz - Got Me Waiting













Spoiler: Keith Sweat - 10 Commandments of Love













Spoiler: *false link*













Spoiler: Groove Theory - Tell Me













Spoiler: Tracie Spencer - Tender Kisses













Spoiler: Mary J. Blige - Changes I've Been Going Through











Ayumi Hamasaki - Evolution





Sonic Chaos - Sleeping Egg Zone





(Generations Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odktdvjtWDM


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

First time listening to this in years. I remember I had this song on my phone in high school.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DJ Kay Slay Feat. Fat Joe, Ghostface, Raekwon, Sheek Louch, McGruff, N.O.R.E., Lil Fame, Prodigy & Rell - It's Not A Game


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Troy Ave Feat. Lloyd Banks - My Style


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Opeth - The lotus eater(live)

this song rapes my ears its so good!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

New Dark Ages - Bad Religion


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Beyonce - Partition*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Even Flow said:


>


^ My feels


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bleeding Through: Salvation Never Found


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

The beat to this is wonderful. Katy trying that Trap music I see.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9S-88WxPdE&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Wu-Tang Clan ft. Cappadonna - Triumph













Spoiler: Mariah Carey - The Roof













Spoiler: Trey Songz - Blind













Spoiler: Eminem/D12 - Bitch













Spoiler: SWV - Use Your Heart













Spoiler: Monica - The First Night













Spoiler: Pebbles - Slip Away













Spoiler: Snoop Dogg ft. Jewell, Dr. Dre and Tony Green - Who Am I (What's My Name)











Ayumi Hamasaki - Monochrome





Sonic the Hedgehog - Starlight Zone (Generations Remix)


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow UNDEAD listening to all that at once eh?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kirko Bangz Feat. YG & Yo Gotti - Hoe


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny



Spoiler: .



:lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

:lenny :lenny :lenny :usangle :lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The All-American Rejects: The Last Song


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re-fuckin-post!*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

_*"I'm antisocial, quit actin' like you know me, before I go postal"*_


Spoiler: 50 Cent - Hold Me Down













Spoiler: Game ft. Eminem - We Ain't













Spoiler: Jay-Z & Kanye West ft. Otis Redding - Otis













Spoiler: LL Cool J - Jump On It













Spoiler: Janet Jackson - That's the Way Love Goes













Spoiler: Pebbles - Stay With Me













Spoiler: Bobby Brown - Humpin' Around













Spoiler: En Vogue - My Lovin' (You're Never Gonna Get It)











TimeSplitters - Village





Shadow the Hedgehog - Cosmic Fall


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

J. Cole Feat. Bas & Omen - Bitchez


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: Love Lies In Ashes*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Between The Buried And Me: White Walls*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Da Mystery of the Wu Tang complete with the Masta Killa.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: We Spoke Of Lies*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: Never Forgive Me*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J - Def Jam in the Motherland













Spoiler: SchoolBoy Q ft. Kendrick Lamar - Collard Greens













Spoiler: Lil' Kim - Kitty Box













Spoiler: En Vogue - Runaway Love













Spoiler: Jade - Don't Walk Away













Spoiler: Destiny's Child - Bridges













Spoiler: Keith Sweat - I Want to Love You Down













Spoiler: Aaliyah ft. Timbaland - Came to Give Love (Outro)











Ayumi Hamasaki - Trauma





Sonic Adventure - Red Mountain: Red Hot Skull


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

YG - My N***a (Remix)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GOAT.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YG Feat. Drake - Who Do You Love


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: The Number Six*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: Entombed Monarch*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Young Breed Feat. Rick Ross, Iceberg & K Kutta - Clip With The Scarf


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: Descending*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Drake Ft. Jay-Z - Pound Cake


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: Beating On Death's Door*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: These Thoughts Became Cages*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rico Love Feat. Ludacris, T.I., Trey Songz, Tiara Thomas & Emjay - They Don't Know (Remix)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Dethklok: Awaken*


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Decimate The Weak*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## FingerPokeOfDoom (Jan 31, 2014)

Johnny cash- hurt


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Ensiferum: Token Of Time*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I know nothing of this anime, but this song pops up on Pandora every now and again and it's my jam. :dance


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

T.I. Feat. B.o.B, Kendrick Lamar & Kris Steffens - Memories Back Then


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

:ass


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: 2Pac - Who Do You Love?













Spoiler: LL Cool J - Stand By Your Man (New Jack Mix)













Spoiler: Kut Klose - I Like













Spoiler: Eminem - Cinderella Man













Spoiler: Michael Jackson ft. Slash - Give in to Me













Spoiler: Keith Sweat ft. Kut Klose - Twisted










(Fun fact: LL Cool J created the term "No Diggity". Haha!)


Spoiler: Blackstreet ft. Dr. Dre & Queen Pen - No Diggity













Spoiler: Nas - Thief's Theme











TimeSplitters 2 - Aztec Ruins (Exterior)





Sonic Adventure 2 - Egg Golem: Masters of the Desert


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Miss hearing this on the radio all the time.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Figure Four/Wrestling Observer.com ~ The Bryan and Vinny show, February 5, 2014

They just cut an amazing burial of Ziggler :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*50 Cent - My Life feat- Eminem, Adam Levine*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The Middle East - _Blood_


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Korn: Twisted Transistor*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Korn: Helmet In The Bush*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Lamb Of God: A Devil In God's Country


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*You Are Not Alone (Michael Jackson)*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

http://miketenay.bandcamp.com/album/jacuzzi


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That sax


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: In The Absence Of The Sacred*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*As I Lay Dying: Forsaken*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Juicy J - Bounce It (Feat Trey Songz & Wale)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*As I Lay Dying: Defender*


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Suicide Silence: Slaves To Substance*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Im not much for the mainstream but I love this song..


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Breaking away from the usual, but I love some Adele..


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Marlon Asher - Ganja Cowboy


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Ill Nino: Unreal*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Eminem - Groundhog Day













Spoiler: Chris Brown ft. Aaliyah - Don't Think They Know













Spoiler: 50 Cent - Wanksta













Spoiler: Missy Elliott ft. Aaliyah - Best Friends













Spoiler: Toni Braxton - Another Sad Love Song













Spoiler: Amerie - Why Don't We Fall in Love (Richcraft Remix)













Spoiler: Angela Winbush - Keep Turnin' Me On













Spoiler: Diddy ft. Notorious B.I.G. and Busta Rhymes - Victory











Ayumi Hamasaki - Rule





Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Game Gear/Master System) - Gimmick Mountain Zone (Generations Remix)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Crown The Empire: The Fallout*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*System Of A Down: Highway Song*


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Rhyme or Reason - Eminem*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*System Of A Down: War?*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lady Gaga-Poker Face.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Snake Eyes*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Refined In The Fire*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J - Diggy Down













Spoiler: Lloyd Banks ft. Juelz Santana - Beamer, Benz, or Bentley













Spoiler: DMX - X Gon' Give It to Ya













Spoiler: 50 Cent - Poor Lil Rich













Spoiler: Adina Howard - All About U













Spoiler: Usher - I Care for U













Spoiler: Aaliyah - More Than a Woman










Samples "Human Nature" by Michael Jackson


Spoiler: SWV - Right Here (Human Nature Remix)











The Shield: Special Op





Sonic the Hedgehog 3 - Carnival Night Zone (Act 1)





(Generations Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKwguRIPwZY


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*The Weeknd - Tears In The Rain*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Why Can't We (F. HER) - Mase*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Psylocke


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Cold Blood (F. J. Cole & Canel Finch) - Yo Gotti*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

D LUX Feat. Ace Hood - BOMB BOMB


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Similar beat to Drake's "The Language", but I can actually enjoy the lyrics.
> 
> I hate Drake, but I love Nicki Minaj.
> 
> *shrugs*


^


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Future Feat. Rick Ross, Drake, ScHoolBoy Q, Meek Mill, Fat Trel, Jeezy, T.I., Tracy T, Juicy J, Diddy & Pastor Troy - Shit (Megamix)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Flying Lotus - Getting There*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Michael Jackson ft. Mick Jagger - State of Shock













Spoiler: Dr. Dre ft. Ice Cube - Natural Born Killaz













Spoiler: Tracie Spencer ft. Sonja Blade - Feelin' You













Spoiler: Snoop Dogg - Round Here













Spoiler: Xzibit - Concentrate













Spoiler: New Edition - Something About You













Spoiler: Rihanna - Lost in Paradise













Spoiler: LL Cool J - The Do ***











Ayumi Hamasaki - End of the World





Sonic the Hedgehog 3 - Special Stage


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Built For War*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The correct version (seriously, fuck YouTube uploaders sometimes)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I can't stop listening to this :homer


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Sade - Smooth Operator
Nas - Half time


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Tossing in Theme of Laura as well.






Maybe I'm just a Silent Hill mark, but Akira Yamaoka's musical scores for the series are his best works.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Craig Mack ft. Diddy, Notorious B.I.G., Rampage, LL Cool J and Busta Rhymes - Flava in Ya Ear (Remix)













Spoiler: Justin Timberlake ft. Timbaland - Tunnel Vision













Spoiler: Janet Jackson - Someone to Call My Lover













Spoiler: Method Man & Redman ft. Erick Sermon - Mrs. International













Spoiler: Mariah Carey - I Want to Know What Love Is













Spoiler: Xzibit - X













Spoiler: Jay-Z ft. Mr. Hudson - Forever Young













Spoiler: TLC - Waterfalls











B'z - Swimmer
(0:51 - 4:21)





Sonic Chaos - Mecha Green Hill Zone





(Generations Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRDZVorvFYo


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Between The Buried And Me: Lost Perfection Coulrophobia*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Between The Buried and Me: Ad A Dglgmut*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Soilwork: Stabbing The Drama*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:jordan2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Zendaya Heaven Lost an Angel*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J - Hip Hop













Spoiler: 50 Cent - Places to Go













Spoiler: Method Man & Redman - Cheka













Spoiler: Beyonce - Get Me Bodied (Extended Mix)













Spoiler: Diddy ft. Nas and Cee-Lo - Everything I Love













Spoiler: Justin Timberlake ft. Timbaland - Cry Me a River













Spoiler: Ray J - Everything You Want













Spoiler: Groove Theory - Time Flies











B'z - Sanctuary





Shadow the Hedgehog - GUN Fortress


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

The whole damn album.


----------



## Silverdust (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Between The Buried And Me: Swim To The Moon*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*I See Stars: Filth Friends Unite*


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Because YouTube uploaders still ain't shit.....

*B'z - Sanctuary*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: Lie To My Face*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*<<<<Happy Birthday Rihanna*


Spoiler: Rihanna - Love Without Tragedy/Mother Mary










*Good Luck 50 Cent* http://www.thisis50.com/profiles/bl...ecords-sign-exclusive-worldwide-distribution- 


Spoiler: 50 Cent - Ski Mask Way













Spoiler: LL Cool J - The Boomin' System













Spoiler: 2Pac ft. Dr. Dre and Roger Troutman - California Love













Spoiler: Michael Jackson ft. Notorious B.I.G. - This Time Around













Spoiler: SWV - I'm So in Love













Spoiler: Chris Brown - I'll Go













Spoiler: Nicki Minaj ft. Bobby V and Lil Wayne - Sex in the Lounge












TimeSplitters - Industrial Tileset





Sonic Spinball - Showdown


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Crown The Empire: Memories Of A Broken Heart*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Beneath The Sky: A Tale From The Northside*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Trae Tha Truth Feat. Yo Gotti & Rich Homie Quan - I Know (Remix)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah..........


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*System Of A Down: Holy Mountains*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Been a while but he go..


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Weeknd Feat. Ty Dolla $ign & Wiz Khalifa - Or Nah (Remix)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Chris Brown Ft. Lil Wayne & Lupe Fiasco - Forever (Remix)*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Cradle Of Filth: Nymphetamine (Overdose)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amazing theme song, gonna start watching the show right now. Never seen it before but it's getting the ravest of rave reviews.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: The Faded Line*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J ft. Total - Loungin (Who Do Ya Luv)













Spoiler: Ashanti - Rain on Me













Spoiler: Xzibit - Paparazzi













Spoiler: Monica - Before You Walk Out of My Life













Spoiler: SWV ft. Missy Elliott - Can We













Spoiler: Ludacris - Blow It Out













Spoiler: DMX - Who We Be













Spoiler: En Vogue - Don't Go











TimeSplitters - Alien Tileset





Sonic & Knuckles - Death Egg Zone (Act 1)





(Generations Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0JmlvMXwms


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: Angel Of Death (Slayer Cover)*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Andrew W.K.: Party Hard*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Amazing.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YG, Young Jeezy & Rich Homie Quan - My .....


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2 :hogan2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kanye West "Blood On The Leaves"


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*DevilDriver: Nothing's Wrong?*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: Condemned To Decay*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Korn: Chi*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J ft. Busta Rhymes and The Lost Boyz - Another Dollar













Spoiler: Adina Howard - Freak Like Me













Spoiler: Q-Tip - Vivrant Thing













Spoiler: 50 Cent ft. Eminem - Gatman and Robbin'













Spoiler: Paula Abdul - Straight Up













Spoiler: Sa Deuce - Full Time Loverman













Spoiler: Wu-Tang Clan - For Heaven's Sake













Spoiler: Michael Jackson - (I Like) The Way You Love Me











Ayumi Hamasaki - Appears





Sonic the Hedgehog 3 - Ice Cap Zone (Generations Remix)


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Eminem* ~ *Till I Collapse*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh hell yeah






:lenny


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*The Black Dahlia Murder: Virally Yours*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Killswitch Engage: Wasted Sacrifice*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Jay-Z and T.I. ft. Kanye West and Lil Wayne - Swagga Like Us













Spoiler: 50 Cent - Window Shopper













Spoiler: Nicki Minaj ft. 2 Chainz - Beez in the Trap













Spoiler: Debelah Morgan - Passion













Spoiler: Mariah Carey - Alone in Love













Spoiler: Ludacris ft. Diamond, Trina and Eve - My Chick Bad (Remix)













Spoiler: Faith Evans ft. Redman - Party













Spoiler: Justin Timbarlake - What Goes Around...Comes Around











The Rock: Do You Smell It





Sonic Adventure 2 - Chao Dark Garden


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Mushroomhead: 12 Hundred*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Reminds me of the fun I had this summer


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Atreyu: Ain't Love Grand*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Bring Me The Horizon: Diamonds Aren't Forever*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I can listen to this album over and over again and never get tired of it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Bring Me The Horizon: Pray For Plagues*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Freedom Call & their epic tracks. Unbelievable.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Children Of Bodom: Hate Me!*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_It's the world vs one, we're not scared of you..._


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Children Of Bodom: Kissing The Shadows*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Children Of Bodom: Angels Don't Kill*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Children Of Bodom: Living Dead Beat*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: 50 Cent - Piggy Bank













Spoiler: Diddy ft. G-Dep and Black Rob - Let's Get It













Spoiler: Timbaland - Da Funk













Spoiler: Eminem - Brain Damage













Spoiler: Kut Klose - Keep On













Spoiler: Brandy - I Tried













Spoiler: Pebbles - One More Try













Spoiler: Michael Jackson - Man in the Mirror











Ayumi Hamasaki - I Am...





Sonic CD - Wacky Workbench Zone (Past)


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

"Blind" by Korn.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Tech N9ne


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny






:lenny :lenny






:lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*
Ayumi Hamasaki - Appears


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Wulfric (Mar 3, 2014)

The deepest blues are black - Foo Fighters


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Soilwork: No More Angels*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty much only listened to Zombie on this set but still a good watch..


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Oxide & Neutrino - Nuff Of Dem Watch Me


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J - Set It Off New York













Spoiler: Notorious B.I.G. ft. Diddy - Ready to Die













Spoiler: Eminem/D12 - Devil's Night













Spoiler: Snoop Dogg ft. 50 Cent - Oh No













Spoiler: Mariah Carey - Always Be My Baby













Spoiler: Vanessa Williams - One Reason













Spoiler: Rihanna - Last Time













Spoiler: Ginuwine - What's So Different











TimeSplitters: Future Perfect - Like a Robot





Sonic the Hedgehog 3 - Azure Lake (Generations Remix)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: Hatred And Slaughter*


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)

HIM - Wings of a Butterfly


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rick Ross - Sanctified feat. Kanye West & Big Sean*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Beneath The Sky: Option For The Lonely*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Beneath The Sky: I'll Call This My Own*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

fucking sick song, makes me goes crazy in the gym.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jhene Aiko Feat. Raekwon - The Worst (Remix)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Anthems Of Apocalypse*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Angels Of Debauchery*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Santino Marellas music on WWE 2k14


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Legions*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Nicki Minaj - Up in Flames













Spoiler: Jay-Z ft. Amil and Ja Rule - Can I Get A...













Spoiler: Shanice - I Love Your Smile













Spoiler: Keith Sweat ft. Traci Hale - Just a Touch













Spoiler: Angela Winbush - Menage a Trois













Spoiler: Ginuwine - Two Sides to a Story













Spoiler: Total ft. Missy Elliott and Timbaland - What About Us













Spoiler: LL Cool J - Remember Me











Street Fighter EX3 - M. Bison: Irreconcilably





Sonic Generations - Death Egg Robot


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Kendrick Lamar - Faith *


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GOAT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Love this


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Between The Buried And Me: Augment Of Rebirth*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Alestorm: Death Throes Of The Terrorsquid*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Korn: Beg For Me*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Rammstein: Engel*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Spineshank: Smothered*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Epic.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Bullet For My Valentine: 4 Words (To Choke Upon)*


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

2Pac feat. Bad Azz - Krazy


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Kano - Signs In Life


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Drake - Sooner Than Later*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Metallica: Battery*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

NA NA NA NANANA NA


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Metallica: The Memory Remains*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Green Light said:


> NA NA NA NANANA NA


One of _the_ GOAT songs :mark:






:lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Dimmu Borgir: Allegiance*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Dimmu Borgir: Vredesbyrd*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Dimmu Borgir: For The World To Dictate Our Death*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Dimmu Borgir: Eradication Instincts Defined*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Dimmu Borgir: Unorthodox Manifesto*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J - Ain't Nobody













Spoiler: Redman ft. DJ Kool - Let's Get Dirty (I Can't Get in da Club)













Spoiler: Lloyd Banks ft. Eminem, 50 Cent and Nate Dogg - Warrior, Pt. 2













Spoiler: Jay-Z - Say Hello













Spoiler: Vanessa Williams - Still in Love













Spoiler: Changing Faces - Feeling All This Love













Spoiler: Janet Jackson - I Get Lonely













Spoiler: Ginuwine ft. Timbaland - Same Ol' G











TimeSplitters: Future Perfect - Metal Lab Tileset





Sonic Adventure 2 - Radical Highway: Vengeance Is Mine


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Caliban: It's Our Burden To Bleed*


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Veil Of Maya: Divide Paths*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Dfvm000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Coldplay - Magic


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Sum 41: Still Waiting*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

F1 returns this weekend :mark:


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling Observer/Figure Four Online ~ The Bryan and Vinny Show, February 12, 2014.

The best podcast in the world just started. We are streaming live. (Y)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Ludacris ft. Pharrell - Southern Hospitality













Spoiler: Snoop Dogg ft. Daz Dillinger, Jewell, Heney Loc and Sean Thomas - Gin and Juice













Spoiler: Ginuwine - Simply Irresistible













Spoiler: Joya - Gettin' off on You













Spoiler: Ciara ft. Ludacris - Oh













Spoiler: Busta Rhymes ft. Pharrell - Light Your Ass on Fire













Spoiler: Sade - Skin













Spoiler: Michael Jackson - Liberian Girl











Razor Ramon: Bad Boy





Sonic the Hedgehog 3 - Chrome Gadget Zone (Generations Remix)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Welcome To Atlanta (F. Ludacris) - Jermaine Dupri*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Such an amazing song. 

Goosebumps.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

the bassline kada


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

*Newton - Streamline*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you Sono


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Caliban: Screams From The Abyss*


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Caliban: Between The Worlds*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bray Wyatt really needs to sing the chorus in a promo one of these days.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bop


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

On a Tip -The Halo Benders

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: 50 Cent - Hustler's Ambition













Spoiler: LL Cool J - Ain't No Stoppin' This













Spoiler: Naughty by Nature - O.P.P.













Spoiler: Wu-Tang Clan - Reunited













Spoiler: SWV - Anything (Remix)













Spoiler: Paula Abdul ft. The Wild Pair - Opposites Attract













Spoiler:  Sa Deuce - Can't Get You Off My Mind













Spoiler: Tracie Spencer - Love Me











Ayumi Hamasaki - Inspire





Sonic & Knuckles - Sky Sanctuary Zone





*Sonic Generations Versions*
Classic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzmZKGjXQ4s
Modern https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vogPYx8bcNQ


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sonic & Knuckles


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J ft. Funkmaster Flex - Speedin' on Da Highway/Exit 13













Spoiler: Jennifer Lopez ft. Ja Rule and Caddillac Tah - Ain't It Funny (Murder Remix)













Spoiler: Chante Moore - Old School Lovin'













Spoiler: Keith Sweat ft. Roger Troutman - Put Your Lovin' Through the Test













Spoiler: Lil' Kim ft. Game - Quiet













Spoiler: 50 Cent ft. Prodigy, Spider Loc, Lloyd Banks and Mase - I Don't Know Officer













Spoiler: Mariah Carey ft. Krayzie Bone & Wish Bone - Breakdown













Spoiler: Michael Jackson ft. Shaq - 2 Bad











B'z - Netemosametemo





Sonic Generations - Perfect Chaos (Pt. 1) (Open Your Heart: Crush 40 vs. Circuit Freq Remix)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Sonic Syndicate: Contradiction*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Drake - Lust For Life*


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Metallica - Fade TO Black*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Killswitch Engage: Numbered Days*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Killswitch Engage: My Last Serenade*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*DevilDriver: Swinging The Dead*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Sonic & Knuckles - Sky Sanctuary Zone
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*I swear, Sky Sanctuary is my favorite level in Generations (2nd behind Ice Cap in Sonic 3 & Knuckles)
&
All of the tracks/remixes are the absolute most enjoyable tracks in the entire Sonic series, IMO.*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Chest And Horns*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Classic Struggle*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Sonic Generations - Perfect Chaos (Pt. 1) (Open Your Heart: Crush 40 vs. Circuit Freq Remix)







*Perfect Chaos is my favorite final boss character.*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

yep


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Childish Gambino - What Kind Of Love (Official Version)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*As I Lay Dying: Meaning In Tragedy*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Future - Same Damn Time













Spoiler: Michael Jackson ft. Heavy D - Jam













Spoiler: Lil' Kim and 50 Cent - Magic Stick













Spoiler: Al B. Sure - Nite and Day













Spoiler: Jennifer Lopez - Cherry Pie













Spoiler: Kanye West ft. Young Jeezy - Amazing













Spoiler: Blaque - Right Next to Me













Spoiler: LL Cool J ft. Tamia - Don't Be Late, Don't Come Too Soon











Ayumi Hamasaki - Key (Eternal Tie Ver.)





Sonic Adventure 2 - Crazy Gadget: Unstable World


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Instant-TooNAttik (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Cradle Of Filth: Nymphetamine (Overdose)*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

:mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Song of 2014, brothers


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

GTA San Andreas memories. :banderas


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Atreyu: Creature*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: 50 Cent - In Da Club













Spoiler: 2 Chainz ft. Pharrell - Feds Watching













Spoiler: Outkast - Rosa Parks













Spoiler: LL Cool J - Jingling Baby (Remixed But Still Jingling)













Spoiler: Whitney Houston - My Love Is Your Love













Spoiler: Pebbles ft. Babyface - Love Makes Things Happen













Spoiler: Ciara - Overdose













Spoiler: Sade - Bulletproof Soul











Lex Luger: American Born





Sonic the Hedgehog 3 - Endless Mine (Generations Remix)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*I See Stars: NZT48*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Sonic Adventure 2 - Crazy Gadget: Unstable World


I love the hell outta both of these tracks too.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Veil Of Maya: Pillars*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe6


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: 50 Cent/G-Unit - Rider 4 Real













Spoiler: Eminem/D12 - 40 Oz.













Spoiler: Beastie Boys - So What'cha Want













Spoiler: Snoop Dogg ft. The Lady of Rage and RBX - Batman & Robin













Spoiler: Usher - You Make Me Wanna...













Spoiler: Vanessa Williams - If You Really Love Him













Spoiler: Janet Jackson - Empty













Spoiler: Rihanna - Disturbia











TimeSplitters - Spaceship





Sonic Generations - Metal Sonic


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: A Devil In God's Country*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

LateTrain27 said:


>


Great song & even better live (Y)

*All That Remains: Two Weeks*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*If Hope Dies: Burned Out*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Surface - Happy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


>


The GOAT


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J - Milky Cereal













Spoiler: Ginuwine - Pony













Spoiler: 50 Cent - Amusement Park













Spoiler: Smooth - Strawberries













Spoiler: Diddy ft. Keri Hilson - After Love













Spoiler: Pebbles - Always













Spoiler: Rihanna - G4L













Spoiler: Rich Gang (Lil Wayne, Birdman, Mack Maine, Nicki Minaj) ft. Future - Tapout











B'z - Fireball





Sonic Adventure 2 - Cannon's Core (Ver. 2): Cooperation


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LIKE I'M MADE OF GLASS

LIKE I'M MADE OF PAPER


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Bring Me The Horizon: Pray For Plagues*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Eminem and 50 Cent - The Re-Up













Spoiler: LL Cool J - Candyman













Spoiler: Lil' Kim/Junior M.A.F.I.A. ft. Aaliyah - I Need You Tonight













Spoiler: Jay-Z ft. Bilal - Fallin'













Spoiler: TLC - Get It Up













Spoiler: Ginuwine ft. Timbaland - I'll Do Anything/I'm Sorry













Spoiler: Vanessa Williams ft. Brian McKnight - You Gotta Go













Spoiler: En Vogue - You Don't Have to Worry











TimeSplitters - Chemical Plant





Sonic Generations - Challenge, Mission 1: Super Sonic Racing (Cash Cash vs. Jun Senoue Remix)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Veil Of Maya: Divide Paths*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Why did I wait till yesterday to listen to Luca Turilli's Rhapsody for the first time?


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Sonic Generations - Challenge, Mission 1: Super Sonic Racing (Cash Cash vs. Jun Senoue Remix)


Yep!


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:nod


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: Eminem - Bad Guy













Spoiler: Michael Jackson - Is It Scary













Spoiler: Busta Rhymes ft. Janet Jackson - What's It Gonna Be?!













Spoiler: Jodeci - Freek'n You













Spoiler: Snoop Dogg ft. Charlie Wilson, Goldie Loc and Ludacris - You Got What I Want













Spoiler: Montell Jordan - Somethin' 4 da Honeyz













Spoiler: Jay-Z ft. Rihanna and Kanye West - Run This Town













Spoiler: Ginuwine, Case, Tyrese and RL - The Best Man I Can Be











Ayumi Hamasaki - Duty





Sonic the Hedgehog 2 - Mystic Cave Zone





(Generations Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN5q-aPDquQ


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: The Faded Line*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: Dehumanize*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

those harmonies are a musical orgasm.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Got 90 club bangers doing on Songza. Currently playing, Oh No - Mos Def


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Justin Timberlake - Until the End of Time ft Beyonce*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Gojira: In The Wilderness*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Bury Your Dead: Bluebeard*


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

so much nostalgia :lenny


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: LL Cool J ft. Timbaland - Headsprung













Spoiler: Eminem/D12 - American Psycho













Spoiler: Jay-Z ft. Pharrell - Allure













Spoiler: Jodeci - Let's Do It All













Spoiler: Jade - If the Mood Is Right













Spoiler: Vanessa Williams - Strangers Eyes













Spoiler: Angela Winbush & Ronald Isley - Baby Hold On













Spoiler: Michael Jackson - Speed Demon











TimeSplitters 2 - Wild West





Sonic the Hedgehog 3 - Launch Base Zone (Generations Remix)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Whitechapel: Daemon (The Procreated)*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*WE'RE ALL MANNEQUINS*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Samples "Ain't No Sunshine" by Michael Jackson


Spoiler: 50 Cent - Then Days Went By













Spoiler: LL Cool J - I'm Bad













Spoiler: Missy Elliott - The Rain (Supa Dupa Fly)













Spoiler: Al B. Sure - So Special













Spoiler: Chris Brown - Fallin'













Spoiler: Justin Timberlake - Losing My Way













Spoiler: Sade - Cherish the Day













Spoiler: Michael Jackson - Hollywood Tonight











Street Fighter EX3 - Kairi: Passage of Lotus





Sonic the Hedgehog - Scrap Brain Zone





(Generations Remix)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LkVzYqks9Y


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This song is steamy shit, but I just can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Currently listening - Songza; Lynyrd Skynryd Saturday Night Special

Currently drinking - Bud Light.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Beneath The Sky: Option For The Lonely*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Chilling out before workout:





While working out:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Might as well throw a little Manitoban flavour in here..


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:jose


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: The Black Dahlia*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: The Subtle Arts Of Murder And Persuasion*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe6


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I've just been listening to that too actually :lenny


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Sum 41: Mr. Amsterdam*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:homer


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Children Of Bodom: Hate Crew Deathroll*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Forged In Fire*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

August Alsina Feat. Fabolous - Get Ya Money


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Check out those dance moves


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lebron8


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I fucking love this song, and the album that it's from...


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Drake - Number 15 *

Might as well be his song.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

:homer4





:lenny


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Legit song above me ^^ & :lenny


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkQ5rEJaTmk

Love SHM


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar - Now Or Never (Feat. Mary J. Blige)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*DragonForce: The Flame Of Youth*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:hb


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Brilliant early morning wake up call...


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

la la la HEY HEY


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*The Agonist: Martyr Art*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Das it


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: Blood Of The Scribe*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones Podcast @ Bald Move.com ~ Season Four, Episode Two: The Lion And The Rose (Y)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Wale - Family Affair


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*All Shall Perish: Black Gold Reign*


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Tamia - So Into You


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*All Shall Perish: Embrace The Curse*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Lil Boosie - Show The World


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Future pouring his heart out.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*The Stone Roses*- Fools Gold


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*WITH LYRICS!*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*3OH!3: Chokechain*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones Podcast @ Bald Move.com ~ Season Four, Episode Three: Breaker Of Chains (Instant Take)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LFC_Styles (Dec 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfrPU0Gk5r0


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones Podcast @ Bald Move.com ~ Season Four, Episode Three: Breaker Of Chains


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Karl Pilkington* podcast. He's a funny dude


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:hb






:hb :hb


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Whitechapel: Father Of Lies*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

This is an awesome show..


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Bruce Springsteen*- Streets of Philadelphia


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Whitechapel: Fairy Fay*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Whitechapel: Festering Fiesta*


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Pink Floyd*- Wish you were here


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*The Stone Roses*- Waterfall


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Next - Too Close


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Oasis*- Cigarettes and Alcohol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Fuck Love - Iggy Azalea


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Ian Brown* F.E.A.R


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*The Beatles*- Lady Madonna


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Daft Punk- Technologic


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Pulp*- Disco 2000


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

]


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*All Shall Perish: We Hold These Truths*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rabWTuijNbM


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Mudvayne: Trapped In The Wake Of A Dream*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Mudvayne: Solve Et Coagula*


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Stay the Night - Zedd*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: One Body Too Many*


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin* podcast


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Trey Songz - Smart Phones*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

_But I can't be your man..._


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Rudimental Feat. John Newman & Alex Clare - Not Giving In


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jordan2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Remember the Name - Fort Minor*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

GOAT, obviously.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Travis Garland - Neighbor


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=o3SqUUoJjW8 
Song is pure sex. That beat!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Michael Jackson - Love Never Felt So Good


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

On Songza. Currently playing -MMM MMM MMM by the Crash Test Dummies


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Justin Timberlake - Dress On


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Utada Hikaru





#IslandDefJam


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Slipknot: Psychosocial*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Absolutely fucking amazing.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: Hatred And Slaughter*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: United Through Hatred*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: These Thoughts Became Cages*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Dimmu Borgir: The Conspiracy Unfolds*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones Podcast @ Bald Move.com ~ Season 4, Episode 5: First of His Name


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Apollo Sunshine - We are born when we die


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:hendo


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

And a lot of current WWE themes :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Yuna - Let Love Come Through [feat. Kyle]


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Bury Your Dead: A Glass Slipper*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Aaliyah - Between The Lines


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Timbaland - Hands In The Air ft. Ne-Yo


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

@*xwmstormx*

Nice! Good taste!

Yuki Kajiura and Kalafina make the best music 

----------

*Araya's Mistake*





*My Personal Favorite*





*Shiki's Theme Compilation*





*Shiki's Theme in Melty Blood*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones Podcast @ Bald Move.com ~ Season 4, Episode 6: The Laws Of Gods And Men (Instant Take)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swedish House Mafia - Greyhound


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Death667 (May 12, 2014)

Headliner is a virgin.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones Podcast @ Bald Move.com ~ Season 4, Episode 6: The Laws Of Gods And Men

One of my favourite podcasts at the moment, worth listening to. Just started this weeks full cast.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Between The Buried And Me: Moredecai*


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

DELTAAA DAWN WHAT'S THAT FLOWER YOU HAVE ON :austin


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PWTorch ~ Bruce Mitchell Audio Show Part 1, May 15, 2014


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Bleeding Through: For Love And Failing*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

The-Dream - Make Up Bag ft. T.I.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Absolutely unreal performance


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Lil Wayne - Believe Me Feat. Drake*

I swear Drake is gonna get himself shot one day thinking he's so hard. lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

scripture


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Rock n Roll Star *Oasis*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Gone Gone Gone - Phillip Phillips


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Whitechapel: Let Me Burn*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Heaven Shall Burn: Voice Of The Voiceless*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Edguy: Nailed To The Wheel*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Trey Songz - Change Your Mind*


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Amazing song :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Loyal - Chris Brown


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Carnifex: By Darkness Enslaved*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

so slick


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Wax - Stupefied


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I like this version :lenny


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones Podcast @ Bald Move.com ~ Season 4, Episode 7: Mockingbird (Instant Take)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Aaliyah - Back & Forth


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RED LIGHT YELLOW LIGHT GREEN LIGHT GO


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

RUFUS - UNFORGIVEN


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Boyce Avenue's Covers


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Childish Gambino - I. Pink Toes [feat. Jhene Aiko]


----------



## Ethan Johns (Apr 13, 2014)

Nirvana Smells like teen spirit.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

History of Westeros Podcast ~ Game of Thrones Season 4, Episode 7: Mockingbird


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Michael Jackson - Remember The Time


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> HELLZ YEAH, AND SHE FINE! (Jhene Aiko's sister)


And why not, here's Jhene (who I've loved for years now before hearing any music from her).....






They're both on Def Jam Records. 

Makes me proud. lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Talk is Jericho with Daniel Bryan


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Erykah Badu - Bag Lady


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Jhene Aiko - Stay Ready (What a Life) [feat. Kendrick Lamar]


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Mac Miller - One Last Thing


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

AND IT'S WRONG WRONG WRONG BUT WE'LL DO IT ANYWAY BECAUSE WE LOVE A BIT OF TROUBLE


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Travis - Closer ^^^^^^^


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Adele - Skyfall


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

2Pac - Keep Ya Head Up


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Aaliyah - Don't Know What To Tell Ya


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Aaliyah - At Your Best (Remix)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Jeremih - Don't Tell Em Feat. YG*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> The classic 90s hip-hop song I'm listening to right now from that one gif I had at the bottom left of my sig from my favorite rapper that I grew up on but I got rid of it & everything else temporarily because I felt like putting Jhene Aiko who I've loved for years now & her sister Mila J who I just fell MASSIVELY in love with and they're both on Def Jam Records in which LL Cool J used to be signed with & helped start back in 1984 (also formerly signed was another guy named Jay-Z who's married to Beyonce and she has a psycho ass sister named Solange and all 3 of them were in the elevator that one time and the violence broke out because of a party by *RIHANNA* (who I love the hell out of and she JUST LEFT Def Jam to sign with Jay's Roc Nation) that Jay wanted to go to without Beyonce) and I said that whole thing about finding out Kevin Liles who worked for Def Jam in the early & mid 90s then later presided the label from 1998 to 2004 is my distant uncle late last year from my cousin on Facebook who met him before but I never did so I'm a little envious of that but not really and I get a little excited about certain things related to the name "Def Jam" now.
> 
> lol @ me typing that long ass run-on sentence





-UNDEAD- said:


> And as always, fuck my typos.
> 
> Also posting this one more time, it's a pretty cool read.
> http://www.kevinliles.com/en/biography/


^


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Walk It Out Jennifer Hudson (Feat Timbaland)*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Damu Ridaz - Up Jumps The Boogie


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Mila J recognized me on Twitter earlier in the week after only a day of communicating with her & Jhene Aiko added me on Facebook. Had me feelin' like
> 
> Along with that & a number of other famous people/celeb interactions + the fact that I kind of look like a slimmer, shorter (by 3 inches) Afro-Asian Roman Reigns, that's the closest I'll get (and WANT to get) to being "famous".
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

The new Brantley Gilbert album.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

In light of Michael Jackson's new album & alot of my recent posts concerning my "connection" to Def Jam, here's some reposts.

*My Favorite Rapper & My Favorite Singer*


Mashup





Outtake





Tribute





Interviews





Remix of "Hey Lover" from LL's _Mr. Smith_ album in 1995 (my favorite album), samples "The Lady in My Life" by MJ on _Thriller_.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I might start posting music regularly in here again soon. I had certain ways of posting, but I either got tired of it or it got frustrating after a while.....plus YouTube (or the UPLOADERS) can be a bitch sometimes. lol



Chrome said:


>


I bought DragonBall Z Budokai 3 for PS2 a few months ago, but only played it a few times. Gotta get back into it soon.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Winds Of Plague: Battle Scars*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LL Cool J - _Mr. Smith_





Mariah Carey - _Me. I Am Mariah...The Elusive Chanteuse._ Why? BECAUSE SHE'S ON DEF JAM TOO! HAHA!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Cameos of stars from _The Wayans Bros._, _Martin_, _The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air_, LL's own show _In The House_, and more.....
> 
> From the Beavis & Butthead Do America Soundtrack


^


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Arch Enemy: Skeleton Dance*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Even Flow and Chismo clearly have good taste in music


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Yung Fresh - Dreamgirl (Interlude)


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Redempion Song - Bob


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Kid Ink - Rollin'


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Whitechapel: Breeding Violence*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Iggy Azalea - Fancy [feat. Charli XCX]


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*As I Lay Dying: This Is Who We Are*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Space Lord by Monster Magnet*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*All Shall Perish: The Day Of Justice*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maino Feat. Mack Wilds - All About You


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Mudvayne: Severed*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Mudvayne: Under My Skin*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

So good :lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## vRevolution (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this song been stuck in my head for weeks. interesting note, tony soprano sang it in the episode he wacked pussy.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

creedo for life


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'LL SEE YA IN ANUTHA LIFE BRUTHA


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Rocko - Comfrom Feat. Jadakiss & Problem*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Whispers In The Dark - Skillet


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

them samples :lenny


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Game of Thrones Podcast @ Bald Move.com ~ Season 4, Episode 9: The Watchers On The Wall (Instant Take)


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

hits of 2013  great songs


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That heat out here today bama4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The Manowarrior said:


>


Sharon den Adel :yum:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny






:lenny :lenny


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Spending All my Time Loveing You.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Knights Of Cydonia - Muse


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Actually not that bad of a theme :lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> "These ****** ain't Nas, ain't Jigga to me/These ****** ain't Em, *they ain't 50 to me*/You ain't Pun, you ain't Pac, you ain't Biggie to me"
> 
> "Who needs Hulk Hogan *when you got Sting* on this motherfucker?" :lol
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Passenger - coins in a fountain


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

Out of my League - Stephen Speakz


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

HEEEEEEEEY BELIEEEEEEEEVE IN MEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ADAM COLE BAYBAY


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GOAT


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

The Jacksons - This Place Hotel (a.k.a Heartbreak Hotel)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So much :lenny


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Snoop Dogg - Signs


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

fuark


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Sia - Chandelier*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Jennifer Hudson feat. Timbaland - Walk It Out


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Kiss - Psycho Circus


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Karnivool - all I know 

Such a fantastic band


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

G-Eazy feat. Devon Baldwin - Let's Get Lost


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

_Nas_- *One Mic*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Even Flow said:


>


LOVE that song. Reminds me of leaving college. :bron3


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:lenny


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

I know it's sacrilege to suggest anything beats David Gilmour as Pink, but Eddie Vedder's vocal in this is just awesome


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Damon Albarn - Mr Tembo.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Alestorm: Back Through Time*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*The Rolling Stones* - _Waiting on a friend_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Marconi Union* ~ _Weightless_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Billy Joel - Piano Man*.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

*Black Sabbath ~* Methademic


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lamb Of God: One Gun*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Never really got into the game, or any SNK games (My avi is from Marvel vs. Capcom 3).

But this theme is the shit, and so is Akuma & every other version of him.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Naughty Boy - Think About It [feat. Wiz Khalifa]


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The best vocal track (final boss/theme song) in a "Sonic" game, IMO.

Adventure 1, Adventure 2, Heroes, Shadow the Hedgehog, and Generations will always be classic games to me.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Bob Dylan - The Times They Are a-Changin'*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*



<3​*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

My cousin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM3hm8RC6xo


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Aaliyah - Street Thing


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

them feels :jose


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Yes - Love Will Find a Way*.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Jennifer Hudson feat. R. Kelly - It's Your World


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Sonic Youth - Superstar*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mila <3


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Orgy - Blue Monday*.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Radiohead* - _Just_


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Jedi Mind Tricks - Target Practice*.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Weird Al :mark:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Johnny Cash - I See a Darkness*.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Break it to them Gently, Burton Cummings


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

mane

das it


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile.*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:kobe6


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

One of the hardest songs to do live, even Zep struggled alot of the time (not Bonzo though) but try performing for 3 hours, dancing your ass off, high as hell and trying to play 8-10 guitar parts in one guitar!!!

Still my favorite Zep tune, fucking EPIC, and this version, edited or not, kicks ass.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PARTYNEXTDOOR Feat. Drake - Recognize


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

^ Nice


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Genesis - Land of Confusion*.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

b/c Sopranos.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

SHIIIIIIIINE ON SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE ON

Twister = GOAT movie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt - Like A Summer Thursday


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

^ Do you have it on repeat?

- - - - -

FIFA 05 Bonus Video (PSP)





​


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhAfwVY01to


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> ^ Do you have it on repeat?


Yep, kept listening to that song for almost 3 days. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mike Posner - Sexual Healing (Remix)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

:moyes1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Korn - Helmet in the Bush*.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

*5th Ward Boyz - Got II Be Down II Die*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

x4lxrf_sugababes-about-you-now_music

:lenny


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

This version of my time is insane, he should have used it as the first comment states.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Kid Rock - Bawitdaba*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

As heard on The Sopranos.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Clipse ft. Kanye West - Kinda Like A Big Deal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

(Y)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Yuki Kajiura - Snow is Falling*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

:moyes1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*INXS - Never Tear Us Apart*.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This song should had been a 2014 Summer Hit, not Fancy by Iggy Azalea


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:moyes1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This is amazing :banderas

The Hitman with those dulcet tones


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DJ Khaled Feat. Chris Brown, August Alsina, Future & Jeremih - Hold You Down


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Gojira - Clone*.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Simple Minds - Alive and Kicking*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Melty Blood Actress Again Soundtrack - Shiki Ryougi's Theme*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hopsin - Nocturnal Rainbows


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chrome said:


>


Haven't heard this in a while :lenny


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Aaliyah - Erica Kane


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2






OH MA GAWD YES :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

*Ozzy Osbourne ~* Breaking All The Rules


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Rage Against The Machine - People of the Sun*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Talk Is Jericho: EP 64 - Chael Sonnen


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

António Pinto - Snitch (OMPST)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny

Jessie Ware is ace (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The Swerve w/Vince Russo Podcast #2 - Daffney


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Blind Melon - Vernie*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Eminem* ~ _*Beautiful*_


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Blind Melon - Walk*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

dont even care


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Tom.G - City Boy Wit It


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:thecause


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

that drum work :mark:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ed Sheeran - Don't (Rick Ross Remix)


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DJ Mustard Feat. Fabolous & Eric Bellinger - 4 Digits


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ADAM COLE BABAAAAAAAAAAAAAY﻿


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Khia - K-Wang 2.0


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

a busker doing a beautiful Velvet Underground cover :clap


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Meat Puppets - Evil Love*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Portugal. The Man* ~ It's Complicated Being a Wizard


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

*Motorhead ~* Bomber


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> ❤


^


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Wow, this is nice. Samples "Nuthin' but a 'G' Thang":


^


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Filter - Take a Picture*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## budgie88 (Sep 4, 2014)

Dir En Grey - Sustain The Untruth:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

budgie88 said:


> Dir En Grey - Sustain The Untruth:
> 
> watch?v=_GQDfmlDLck


Put everything after = between


----------



## budgie88 (Sep 4, 2014)

why2cj said:


> Put everything after = between [youtube] tags.




I tried to but I can't yet, as i'm not up to 10 posts fpalm


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

budgie88 said:


> I tried to but I can't yet, as i'm not up to 10 posts fpalm


Really, didn't even know that.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

BIG IRON ON HIS HIP :dance2


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Slough Feg - Tiger! Tiger!*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Zero Chance (Soundgarden)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## UKPunk1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bullet For My Valentine - Bittersweet Memories


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:done


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Soda Stereo - De Música Ligera*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Billy Joel - You May Be Right*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jeezy Feat. Kendrick Lamar - Holy Ghost (Remix)


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Em' & Sia = killer combo musically speaking. :tucky


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lupe Fiasco Feat. Jennifer Hudson & Common - Remission (Mastered)


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ADAM COLE BAYBAY


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:hendo2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woolcock






:lenny


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:bbrown3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


^


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I AM AT THE *FIFTH HOUR* OF THIS BEAUTY. kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*John Mellencamp - Rain On The Scarecrow*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Bad Company - Shooting Star*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

holy shit, they made a video for rub one out. fuckin classic.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Bad Company - Burnin' Sky*


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Depeche Mode - It's No Good*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Repost


^


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Ghost - Depth of Satan's Eyes*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:dance2






:dance2 :dance2


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:kobe6


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Nine Inch Nails - Just Like You Imagined*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

arrested development :lenny


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Alice in Chains - Nutshell*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pac:bow


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Christ :banderas


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was watching the Deadpool test footage a few minutes ago again, so...yeah.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2






12 minutes too late but :dance2 :dance2 :dance2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

For nostalgia's sake.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUARK


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

The Chain Gang of 1974 - Sleepwalking 

Such a good song.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*The Doors - The End*


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hail the Sun - Anti-Eulogy (I Hope You Stay Dead)


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Hank III - 3 Shades of Black*


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Guitar Hero 3 nostalgia. :banderas


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DDP4LIFE (Aug 6, 2014)

18 And Life by Skid Row


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

November Rain


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Unforgiven II, Metallica


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance3


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Less Than Jake, a fun underground ska band


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath*


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

The only song that's not on the hipster station that I like.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Better Than Ezra, Desperately Wanting


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Want You Bad, Offspring


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Paradise City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Public Enemy - Black Steel In The Hour Of Chaos*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been addicted to this song I started watching volume 2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Blink 182, What's My Age Again


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rated RKO's theme music


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

been stuck on my head ever since American Horror Story's season premiere.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Dance Dance, Fall Out Boy


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Le Click - Call Me*


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Sad But True, Metallica


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

don't care what anyone says, this is some good shit.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Slash, Godfather Theme on the electric guitar


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Guns N Roses, Don't Cry


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:tucky @ the flawless breakdown beginning at 2:50 :tucky


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:yum:


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

First video on MTV by an African American artist


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Watch this if you like Daft Punk.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Kyuss - Demon Cleaner*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Buddy Holly, Weezer


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUARK THAT DROP :dance3 :dance2 :dance3






:banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

No Easy Way Out, Rocky 4 Car Scene


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:xmasparty


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:lenny


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Some days I just wanna up and call it quits
I feel like I'm surrounded by a wall of bricks
Every time I go to get up I just fall in pits
My life's like one great big ball of shit"*

Story of my fuckin' life.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

^One of the greatest progressive tracks ever.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Photograph, Def Leppard


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ace of Base = GOAT


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Always loved her.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

SIE IST DER HELLSTE STERN VON ALLEN


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> :dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3



:dance3 :dance3 :dance3 :dance3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

That fucking voice.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not realy a R&B fan but i kind of like this song, just herd it on the radio.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Daft Punk- Lose Yourself To Dance


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:dance3


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

California Love


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Stone Temple Pilots - Still Remains*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Christian's theme song


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

das it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

The Fresh Prince (Will Smith)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*A Perfect Circle - Pet*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Linkin park - farting party


cause thats what it sounds like.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Goldfinger- Superman


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:xmasparty


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:trips9


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chris isaak - wicked game


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Black Sabbath - Killing Yourself To Live*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GOTTA HAVE MY BOWL GOTTA HAVE CEREAL :dance


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao

eminem - yellow brick road


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

A classic (Y)


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

awww mang :trips9


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:krillin


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Between The Buried And Me - Mordecai*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

HiddenFlaw, check this kick ass cover for Lava Reef!


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jhene so nasty.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*A fuck load of Bad Religion *


----------



## Xoundor (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:fact


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

:trips9


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Lola Montez by Volbeat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*RE-FUCKING-POST*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9 :trips8


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

So Hipster. So Canadian.​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:whoo


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

I very recently heard this song on for the first time in my life on the radio. I completely lost my mind when I heard it, because it sounds like Jerry Flynn's theme from WCW and I realized that his theme must have been just another rip off of a popular song.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:krillin


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:trips9 :zayn4


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DJ Mustard Ft. Lil Wayne, Big Sean, YG, and Boosie Badazz - Face Down


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Watched BASEketball again last night for like he 80th time and finally looked up the band that plays at the Beers home games.. Pretty good tune.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Watched BASEketball again last night for like he 80th time and finally looked up the band that plays at the Beers home games.. Pretty good tune.


My brother used to listen to Reel Big Fish on a loop years ago. I developed a complete intolerance to their music back then and hearing that song was like when the weird introverted kid suddenly remembers he was touched as a child and that's why he doesn't trust people or go to parties, a harrowing and emotionally shattering trip down memory lane. My entire consciousness has been thrown into disarray.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*John Lennon - Mother*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Shinedown- I Dare You (a theme for WrestleMania 22)


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Modjo - Lady (Hear Me Tonight)*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny :dance


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Two Birds - Regina Spektor


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Some of you guys listen to some really GAY music.








:dance​


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Chrome said:


>


Dude, video game music is OP... check this out!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Some of you guys listen to some really GAY music.


I know, right?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

NHL video games always have filthy soundtracks


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUARK


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*System of a Down - Mr. Jack*


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Blue Oyster Cult- Don't Fear The Reaper


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:trips9


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's late November after all.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Weekly Planet - Episode 49: Movies That Need Reboots


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Such a godly remix. :done


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas 
:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance






:lenny :lenny :lenny



























































































:lenny :lenny






:lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny :lenny


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So much :dance


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Nirvana - Negative Creep*


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny











:mj2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm a ******. :faint:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas :lenny


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Pendulum - Witchcraft*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kattechax (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Captain Hollywood - More and More*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas






:banderas :banderas

OLD SKOOL GARAGE :banderas






:banderas






:jose






:jose :jose






:xmasparty


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Motherfuck Dre
Motherfuck Snoop
Motherfuck Death Row
Yo, and here comes my left blow*​


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Edit:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:xmasparty


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips8


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*La Bouche - Sweet Dreams*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Daft Punk- Get Lucky


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Ace of Base - Happy Nation*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

fuuuuark^∞






:lenny


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:dance2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Hooked on the brothers!

:cool2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:dance:clap


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Guns N Roses- November Rain (1992 MTV Video Music Awards)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

White Essence. said:


> :dance







:dance :dance :dance :dance

lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Weekly Planet: Episode 63 - Spider-man Galore & Mid-Season Wrap Up

Finally, a new episode of the best podcast on the.....planet. Bad joke, I had to, but yeah, it's fucking amazing. If you're not a listener, and I know you're not, you're missing out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drose


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woah How do you get it to embed like that?






:SadMjInaLiverpoolHat


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Post the entire url without tags, brehs :drose






So good :allen1


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

bama4


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Scorpions - Bad Boys Running Wild*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Ignore


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

This is an unreal mashup


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somebody used this as background music on a video I watched about their Reverse Flash theory. The music is catchy, even though the vocals are annoying. They're kept to a minimum at least and not included in the main part of the song, the best part.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Elderbrook - How Many Times (Andhim Remix)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Rise Against - Tragedy + Time

Heard this for the first time earlier. It's actually an amazing song :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:trips9


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:trips9


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:mj2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

My X-mas jam year after year. :tucky


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drose


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*The Beatles - In My Life*


----------



## Emma Valentine (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm watching the movie with my aunt so I guess it counts as the whole album. Good stuff!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*The Beatles - Hey Jude*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Earned It (50 Shades of Grey) - The Weeknd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Kiss - Love Gun*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Kanye West- Stronger


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:blessedmirotic


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas :trips9


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

YG Feat. Priceless Da Roc & TeeFLii - Sprung (Remix)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DrewCBosack (Dec 31, 2014)

Lauren Daigle - "How Can It Be"


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Between The Buried and Me - Selkies: The Endless Obsession*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Def Leppard- Armageddon It


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

The 1975 - Pressure


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drose


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

It's such a simple song, but it's so catchy. Also I love the music vid for it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Great live version


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I heard you say!


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Between The Buried and Me - White Walls*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## xStyle (Jan 6, 2015)

Favela - Gong


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drose


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drose :drose :drose :drose


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUARK


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Entire Dookie album

Fuck it's still great :banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Gosh, it's been years since I jammed to this one.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:moyes1


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I loves me some Loudon Wainwright.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Aerosmith - Dream On*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

:wall


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Same Damn Time (Remix)


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Beastie Boys - An Open Letter to NYC*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance






:dance


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:grin2:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Beastie Boys - Paul Revere*


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Uncle Charlie :banderas


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Van Morrison- Moondance


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:jose


----------



## Esskayb (Jan 16, 2015)

Kamelot - The Haunting (Somewhere in Time)

I love this song.

Simone Simons and Roy Khan make a great team on the vocals.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cupid Shuffle

Most catchiest song ever! ....... IMO


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Converge - My Unsaid Everything*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:xmasparty


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:moyes1


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_*Radiohead *_– Myxomatosis


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Weekly Planet - Episode 67: Super Villain Showdown!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

fuuuuark :trips8


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

holy jesus fuck this song is incredible


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

❤​


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

^
Cut that fucking music! Your ass is about to get Franchised!


----------



## MisTicO_ (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome cover of Radiohead's "Paranoid Android" by Japanese band fox capture plan.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

SR-71- Right Now (Why you always kick me when I'm high)


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

My Friday jam this time around:


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Chill track


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Filter - Take a Picture*


----------



## TimmyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Link also in sig. Love it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:moyes1


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drose


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*K Camp - Stripes*


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Worth a listen if you haven't listened to it before.
The entire _Dedication 2_ mixtape is worth a listen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*All That Remains - Six*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Grand Puda - Fat Rat


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am being a dork and listening to my video game soundtrack playlist - it has all my faves from series like Pokemon, The Sims, Ace Attorney, Civilization, Age Of Empires, Hotel Dusk...

Currently the track is the Gym Leader & Elite 4 theme from Pokemon HeartGold & SoulSilver :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:blessed :blessedmirotic :drose


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Devlin ft. Wretch 32 - Off With Their Heads


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*A Flock of Seagulls - The More You Live, the More You Love*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

In honor of Anderson Silva's comeback tomorrow.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

"What's Up People" by Maximum the Hormone


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Bob Dylan - The Times They Are A-Changin'*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

:durant3


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## PaigeROLLINS_GOAT (Feb 6, 2015)

emarosa


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright III - Unrequited to the Nth Degree


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance






:banderas


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Weezer, Buddy Holly


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright III - Glad To See You've Got Religion


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Terrible Music channels on Foxtel. 99% of the music they play is shit. Lucky I got a decent song for once. 

Cosby Sweater - Hilltop Hoods


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Sean Feat. Drake & Kanye West - Blessings


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Loudon Wainwright III - Say That You Love Me


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Flagpole Sitta - Harvey Danger


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Teyana Taylor Feat. Pusha T & Yo Gotti - Maybe


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Bob Dylan - Love Minus Zero/No Limit*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bruce


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Weekly Planet: Episode 71 - Spider-man Back At Marvel & Kingsman.

Thank God it's that time of the week again. Start listening to this show, because I know none of you do. Fix that.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rick Ross Feat. Ca$h Out, Ty Dolla $ign & Wiz Khalifa - Lets Get It (Remix)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:drose


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Def Leppard, Rock of Ages


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm currently listening to two of my favorite blues artists and drinking my sorrows away after having to put down a beloved pet.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

You need to hear this verse before you die.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

HARRY

I LOVE YOU HARRY

:mj2


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ricky Gervais Show (XFM) Series 2 Episode 34

I've listened to these shows dozens of times over. Never gets old.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

This version is just so.... beyond eargasmic. :dredead


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Van Halen- Love Walks In


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

All About That Reigns


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

James Bay, Years and Years, the new Purity Ring album and Dan Deacon's newest effort.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

shought321 said:


> Ricky Gervais Show (XFM) Series 2 Episode 34
> 
> I've listened to these shows dozens of times over. Never gets old.



Gervais was hilarious back in those days. Office and Extras really were brilliant shows. 

Derek is a steaming pile of piss however. 

Anyways, Currently listening to The Stone Roses- Love Spreads. 

Vintage :cole


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"As we walk through the Ashes, you whisper my name. Who's the one with the sickest mind?"

Bray Wyatt always likes to quote songs, I've always wanted to hear this one. No one would get it, it would be just for me and that's enough. The Ambrose program would've been the time to do it, maybe someday. Probably never.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:trips9


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Gervais was hilarious back in those days. Office and Extras really were brilliant shows.
> 
> Derek is a steaming pile of piss however.


Derek was doomed right from the premise, there's nobody who could turn that shit into gold, although Gervais did do a great job of making it even worse than it should have been. You can't pin it on Stephen Merchant's absence either since Life's Too Short was also not good.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Best player I've ever seen. Unreal.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUARK M8






:banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Sepultura - Attitude*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nightrow said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:flair4


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Dark Tranquillity - The Treason Wall*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

:lenny


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woo


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Tool - 4°*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The movie was okay not great but the main theme is pretty awesome.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Offspring- Gotta Get Away


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow does this song give me the blues. It was the first song I listened to after I heard a dear family friend had passed away a couple of years ago. The song is sad enough in its own right, but wow. so poignant


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Curren$y - Fly Out, Pt. Deux & Pt. Tres


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Such a sad song. He quit songwriting for several years after his mom died and lived in her cabin in the woods reflecting on life. The next album he released was pretty much all about coping with his mother's death, and this song in particular is so raw.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas






:banderas :banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kyshall (Nov 16, 2013)

One Republic - I Lived


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Onda Choc - Ele é o rei


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ocean's 7 - So Much Swag


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Metallica - Creeping Death*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woo :woo :woo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Earthwalker (Album) - In Hearts Wake


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The No Doubt discography.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

The Fray- How To Save A Life


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The amount of cameos in this is ridiculous


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Genesis - Land of Confusion*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

discovered this awesome tune after looking up the samples from this...


----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Kzu4UEaRn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Driving down nostalgia lane. This was the jam in pre-K. :trips9


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Lamb Of God - Laid To Rest*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PWTorch VIP - Bruce Mitchell Audio Show part 1, March 15, 2015


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Weekly Planet - Episode 75: Rogue One & Chappie


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Heard this on a RolePlay radio show based off of the Deb of Night from VtM:B.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Better Than Ezra- Desperately Wanting


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

_*Sinitus Tempo-Relaxxxation*_


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Yes - Shock To The System*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:trips9


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

This will literally go down in television history as one of the most memorable & epic theme songs.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost






:dance


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*"Rufus is a tit man
Suckin' on his mamma's gland
Suckin' on the nipple
It's sweeter than the ripple wine.
Yes it's sweeter than the wine.
You can tell by the way the boy burps
that it's gotta taste fine."*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Solomonster Sounds Off - Sound Off 374 - The Tragic Death Of Perro Aguayo Jr.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

hhhnngg


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas

RIP in peace tuna man :mj2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

My favorite word


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Back and forth between these two, because Borderlands


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

^ :banderas






:banderas


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Queen - The Show Must Go On*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Marylin Manson - The Beautiful People, those SmackDown good times...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

listening to some Joni Mitchell since she was found unconscious earlier today and is in the hospital


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Listening to All We Know iIs Falling and Misery Business, before Hayley was :washed @Hayley Seydoux


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Used & abused Hayley is just as appealing to me as 16 year old Hayley is, tbhayley.

------------


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been listening to this sample for the past hour. :mark: Can't wait for their new album.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

x1e5z8l_


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Black Sabbath - Under The Sun*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dreaming, dreaming is free :lenny


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Atheati_Illuminati (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well worth listening to if you're a Game of Thrones fan, which on this forum is everyone. It's pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Muddy Waters - Mannish Boy*


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Poison- Fallen Angel


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Aquaman - Walk the Moon

An awesome Phil Collins sounding indie pop rock song with a slick key change towards the end.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Listening to the Pokemon The First Movie Soundtrack.









M2M's track on there is probably the most nostalgic on there so here: 






...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Miura Daichi


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Sonique - It Feels So Good*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dio-Rainbow in the dark.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Depeche Mode - Only When I Lose Myself*


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Offspring- Can't Repeat


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The picture to this video. :lel


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:trips9


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw-nYD0GQwI





> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrQRS40OKNE&list=PL0yNmGX6ib0Cen41pXkalIKCNZr155JZI





> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaMGfjiD1p8


A couple older songs.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A$AP Rocky - Ms


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

King Kunta - Kendrick Lamar. Great lyrics, awesome vibes. The man's a poet for sho.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_Daft Punk _- Digital Love


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*AFI - The Last Kiss*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Speaking of "kiss".....

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/9B...p4?versionId=2exjVNHoV.dSURklP_ci2pIyhZpgh3NK

*If he didn't like it, that's too bad. FUCK DRAKE! Haha.*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

See You Again - Wiz Khalifa (Charlie Puth). 

Man, that song has been stuck in my head ever since I watched the latest Fast & Furious film. Even though I do feel like the producers of the film were using the death of Paul Walker to help sell the movie, I think that they managed to find a middle ground whereby it was effective, and yet tasteful executed at the same time. The Paul Walker-death-pushing wasn't as blatant and shameless as I had expected before going in to see the film. The crew seemed really upset by his death, but oh well.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Parkway Drive - Carrion


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Guns N Roses- You Could Be Mine


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Danger Mouse & Daniele Luppi - Black - starring Norah Jones


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## bob_bloblaw (Apr 13, 2015)

https://youtu.be/kt0g4dWxEBo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Slough Feg - Tiger! Tiger!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Parkway Drive - Pandora


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Boston - Don't Look Back*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Jamiroquai *-- _Feels Just Like It Should_

Jay Kay ftw.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Crystal Castles *-- _Untrust Us_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Crystal Castles *-- _Magic Spells_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Crystal Castles *-- _Air War_


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Crystal Castles* -- _Reckless_


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Stratovarius - Against The Wind*


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Don't change, you don't have to listen, they're telling you lies.
No one can make you be anything other than what's inside.
It's your life, whether not you see eye to eye.
If you don't take care of yourself you're gonna be eaten alive.

It's gonna be a rough road, it's gonna take some time,
But it's all there waiting for you, once you get to the opposite side.

Fuck 'em all, don't ever listen, don't ever comply.
Never be scared, never be frightened, hold your head high.
It might seem like it's all uphill and you may be right,
But at the top of this hill, everything's slick with a new light*.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Don't change, you don't have to listen, they're telling you lies.
> No one can make you be anything other than what's inside.
> It's your life, whether not you see eye to eye.
> If you don't take care of yourself you're gonna be eaten alive.
> ...



Thanks for posting that. I liked the sound and the sentiment is very anthemic and easy to get pumped up over!






Been in a 70's mood recently.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Don McLean - Homeless Brother

People who only know him for "American Pie" are missing out. Great songwriter, this guy.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Lana Del Rey - Hey Lolita


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Weezer - Across The Sea*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Love them. Discovered this group through the anime Psycho-Pass.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance






:banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*The Beatles - I Feel Fine*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Turn off your mind, *
*relax and float downstream*
*It is not dying*
*It is not dying*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:dance :dance


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Jethro Tull - Baker Street Muse.*






*One of their best imo*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I probably won't get it since Black Ops 2 is good enough for me & I'm still waiting for a new TimeSplitters. But if it takes a long time to be released, or it never is, *I'm gonna buy Black Ops 3 & shoot the fuck outta everyone in that game with my shotgun, just like I do in BO2*. (Fuck campers, at least most of 'em.)
> 
> Here's 2 songs of the instrumentals that I listen to while playing. I posted these in other threads in my posts about Crysis 2 & Destiny before:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I wanna be your perfect stick of glue
But I don't feel perfect at all
Sad and insecure flaw*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*HIM - Death Is in Love With Us*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

Dennis Leary - Asshole


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Elijah Blake - I Just Wanna


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:moyes1


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Always the shittiest songs that get stuck in my head.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Weekly Planet ~ Episode 82: Avengers: Age Of Ultron!


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Guizmo : Dans ma ruche


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That amazing album.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Not sure how I feel about it yet. Weird year for me, two of my fave bands releasing new albums (Nightwish and Kamelot), and neither has really knocked my socks off. I wonder if changing things up with new vocalists has anything to do with it


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I tried taking a picture of you, when I look at it nothing comes through.
Sometimes I wonder if you're just a ghost, then I wonder who's haunting who most.
I tried explaining you to all my friends, they just told me to polish my lens.
You're sui generis, my sweetheart.
I don't even know where to start.*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Primordial - Gallows Hymn*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Robert Palmer - Johnny and Mary*


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Eric Clapton - Layla*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:dance2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*August Burns Red - Beauty in Tragedy*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:cool2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:mj2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

White Stripes- Icky Thump


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

so on ecstasy rn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GOAT :banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Guns N Roses- Rocket Queen


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Nas- The Message


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Them GTA 3 days. :cry


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*George Frideric Handel - Sarabande*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DMX - Party Up
@Headliner


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Dierks Bentley - 5-1-5-0


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Delta Blues
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcaRwlDdhao

I was listening to Mississippi John Hurt. Then this track list came up. Awesome,


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

https://youtu.be/Zh-CIRuhQJs


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## preetlove (Mar 7, 2015)

one love song from west-life.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2

Dormer :bbrown3


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*The Doors - The End*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Incredible.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

*Coal Chamber - I.O.U. Nothing*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mPd_SDAryQ


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So badass.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Vegan (Mar 22, 2012)

Phantogram - Howling At The Moon.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Empress said:


>





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Michael Jackson
> *Name that tune: This video debuted in June 1995 on MTV and BET and on Primetime Live to 63.7 million views.*
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woolcock



Nightrow said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:WHYYY3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


>


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Ozzy Osbourne is my favorite rock artist of all-time.
> 
> _Ozzmosis_ is my favorite album of his.


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance



Nightrow said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WE COULD BE HEEROOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS :dance2


----------



## chantela94 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lou Bega - Mambo Number 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

How are you guys getting the youtube embedding to work? I keep trying the "tube" option and replace URL with the youtube URL and all it does is post gibberish...is there a different way I'm not aware of?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

slickg said:


> How are you guys getting the youtube embedding to work? I keep trying the "tube" option and replace URL with the youtube URL and all it does is post gibberish...is there a different way I'm not aware of?


Only the bolded part


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Uhaa Nation came out to this at the last two NXT live events, btw.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny






:banderas :dance


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Def Leppard, Love Bites


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

The audio in the youtube vid doesn't do it justice, but the crowd participation is still amazing. :trips9


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

:dance2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

That '97 guitar flurry. :mark:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost, just played on the radio:







Another repost from 2 years ago on Fathers Day:






IT'S FITTING! And I love the song. lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Still the definitive Zep song, IMO.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank You Ghost Recon Wildlands


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:zayn3


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Demon Hunter said:


>


this album was released whilst I was at college, I walked to college (over an hours walk) for a week so I could buy this.

I then lent it to someone and had it stolen. such is life


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chance The Rapper Feat. Big Sean, Jeremih & KYLE - Wanna Be Cool


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crazy Eyes said:


>


^


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas :dance
@Seabs


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :dance


^


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Still amazing to think this is a B-Side.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## KingRegal (May 23, 2015)

Skepta - Shutdown
Blood Orange - Sutphin Boulevard
The Who - Who Are You


----------



## KingRegal (May 23, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


>



Check beautiful life by him and action bronson, epic.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Forgot how epic this is.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:dance2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fucking love this tune, esp live.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Surprisingly catchy.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:danderas


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance

Marina :bbrown3


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance :bandreas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## DiKevenS7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Prince Royce - Back It up


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## DiKevenS7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Jason Derulo - "Want To Want Me"


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Awkward! (Jul 21, 2015)

Trap Queen - Fetty Wap


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hekireki - Last Alliance


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Liam's drunken antics here. :lmao He was pissed as a fart all night.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## RestHolder (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm In It - Kanye West


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't dare judge me, its been one of those days :red


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ekCndckJfU

kada:Banderas


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Raekwon - Call Of Duty (feat. Akon)


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips8


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Eric Bellinger Feat. Fetty Wap & 2 Chainz - Valet


----------



## Ya Ya (Aug 1, 2015)

The Byrds~ Eight Miles High(Live)

*** I would post the video, but I can't seem to get the video to post.***


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

my jam rite here :shmoney


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

CHEER UP EVERGREEN

MAKES IT LUSH AND GREEN IT'S THE

EASY PEASY WAY TO 

GET THE LAWN OF YOUR DREAMS


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*Picnic of Love* _"My Woman, My Lover, My Friend"_


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve Von Till "This River"


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Found out about an unreleased song yesterday. Found it today after looking for it.






Intended to be on the debut album "License to Ill", but they were not given permission.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Distillers - Drain the Blood


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

BloodFreak "Don't Metal With Satan"


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VW6GtKeRo00


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Frightmare "Bringing Back the Bloodshed"


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Seed


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Deftones "Hexagram"


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*Cattle Decapitation* "Hummanure"


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*Danzig* How the Gods Kill


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My personal favourite version


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woo


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The song from when Spence and Charles share a moment with Rod on the field from week's Ballers. Love it.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

THIS


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

0:01 - :dance

0:05 - :evil

0:30 - :dance :dance :dance :dance 

2:12 -









2:18 - :dance







I'm silly. lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

https://soundcloud.com/octobersveryown/drake-hotline-bling


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Unstoppable - Toby Mac


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Listing to Yeezus again.
Can't wait for SWISH!
1 month away.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Frank Sinatra - Fly Me to the Moon

:trips9


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Reminds me of _her_...


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:brady2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Been on repeat after I heard it on the Southpaw soundtrack.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've become addicted to listening to this. I love the pure sarcasm of it.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:dance


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Can't get enough of it right now.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dat beat + Cole's lyrics + Jeremih's pipes = :trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)

Otep - Rise Rebel Resist


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

love me some storytelling songs


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

J.D. Souther is the man.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

:25 seconds of brootality. AxNb RX


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

*Discharge* _Never Again_


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dropkick Murphys - Warriors code


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

R.I.P. Sean P


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jobu25 (Jul 24, 2014)

The Stones - Beast of Burden


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Billy Idol - Dancing With Myself


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

A classic.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

The irony of him playing this while he's unknowingly dying of cancer is not lost on me. an amazing song, but that's to be expected as Zevon was an amazing musician


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Johnny Quest thinks we're sellouts - Less Than Jake


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Troll with it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

https://youtu.be/QnxpHIl5Ynw

It's Lana Del Rey High By The Beach but for some odd reason can't get the insert link thing to work so I give up.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I really like this song & video.
> 
> Fuck Miley Cyrus though.


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

You'll love this if you're a Star Wars fan. :hayden2


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

one of my absolute favorites from the fellow I'm named after


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Suddenly - @A$AP 8*D


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Who Wants to live Forever - Queen


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> SWEET!


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Stargazers - Nightwish


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

bama4


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Loving all of these Weeknd shares, fellas. Keep it up. I need more of him in my life. (Y)

-------------------------

Had a rental car for a week that had Sirius Satellite Radio on it and the hip-hop station played this song EVERY fucking day. It's not even that good, but it's engraved in my brain. :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Unsure how this song escaped me.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Good morning with Slayer!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Erykah Badu - Bag Lady


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:shmoney


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Not Today by Sevendust.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Happy Birthday Michael Jackson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*It turns out that you did like men but didn't like their things
That hang down and all the hang-ups being with them always brings
My brother is so practical; this is what he said:
"You should have asked if it was cool to watch them both in bed"*

:banderas

best song about finding out the woman you're taking home is a lesbian, IMO


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This song will take you to an adventure into and epic voyage with these pirates. HOLD ON TIGHT AND PRESS PLAY!!!!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost 






*#VMAs*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This is the first song on Nile's first demo... great stuff even though, it's prehistoric in a way.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Janet Jackson - No Sleep Feat. J. Cole


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_Nas _-- Made You Look


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTEk7F0xroc

_Boards of Canada_ -- 1986 Summer Fire


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

'O Death' by Amy Van Roekel - Until Dawn (PS4) Soundtrack.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

"Ghost with a Boner" by Diarrhea Planet.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This dude is always getting killed or bloody in all his videos. :lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:shmoney


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

:trips9:banderas


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)




----------



## DKnobius (Aug 30, 2015)

The Chemical Brothers....all their stuff. Just found out that I really like them.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

This mix came up while I let YouTube go wild with the auto-play and I must say it's pretty damn good :banderas 
Discovered some great new songs in here and heard some cool ones I knew beforehand again along with great remixes.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

My son's last song. He would have been 19 tomorrow. #longliveprince


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

tark1n said:


> My son's last song. He would have been 19 tomorrow. #longliveprince


Very sorry for your loss man :mj2 He sure was talented...


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

Count Vertigo said:


> Very sorry for your loss man :mj2 He sure was talented...


:toast


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Dr.Dre - Compton


An album shouldn't have to grow on you, I'm trying so hard to like it. Shame he's going out like this.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sublime - April 26,1992


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Death metal at its finest from The Netherlands


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iAYhQsQhSY


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Barbarian Overlords - Static In The Attic


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*John Gorka - I Saw a Stranger With Your Hair*






*Jory Nash - God Don't Know Me Anymore*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Nightrow said:


>


Top Man, I have a tattoo of the CD of this album on my chest.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK2W9B0EfWI


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

:trips9 Damm! I forgot how beautiful the soundtrack was.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I fucking love Ruth Moody. easily one of the most beautiful singing voices I've ever heard


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Not as GOAT as the original but still :yoda


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:ecstasy


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Re: What's The Hardest Game You've Ever Played?


-PerfectDarkness- said:


> -PerfectDarkness- said:
> 
> 
> > *"The Game Gear version contains noticeable differences from the Master System version. The changes made in the portable version give it a reputation of being one of the hardest Sonic games in existence."
> ...


:dance


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_Zero 7_ ~ In the Waiting Line


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Nobody could play the blues like Jeff Healey. One of the greatest guitarists of all time despite being blind.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is my first time hearing the new album, I knew it was coming out but forgot about it, so I'm a few weeks late. Sounds just as good as ever so far.















God I've been STARVED for some new Iron Maiden. 5 fucking years.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Eric Nally's part in the new macklemore song is amazing. Really like Call you home by Kelvin Jones right now as well.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Ever since hearing it in the credits of Ballers, I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I love this song... it is SO HAPPY!!! And the game kicks ass... PAC-MAN RULES!! >


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Out of my Way by Saliva (Zack Gowen's Entrance)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This is the kind of music you'd play for kicking ass. If there's a street fight, play this song and you'd start winning the fight.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_Calvin Harris ft. Ellie Goulding_ -- I Need Your Love


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

_CHVRCHES_ -- The Mother We Share


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost

*Greatest Shit Ever!* (Really fuckin' good!)


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Widowspeak - All yours


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

All Of The Lights- Kanye West


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

https://youtu.be/Sb3XfrCtjVU


How do I get video's to show up in a post??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Some say a heart is just like a wheel
When you bend it, you can't mend it
And my love for you is like a sinking ship
And my heart is on that ship out in mid ocean*

hauntingly beautiful


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

The Doors - The Crystal Ship


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

ChiTownExtreme said:


> https://youtu.be/Sb3XfrCtjVU
> 
> 
> How do I get video's to show up in a post??


Copy and past a youtube video address. Delete the equal sign and everything before it. Put YOUTUBE quotes around that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FUUUUUARK


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Folk Uke - Knock Me Up*






I fucking love these girls. :lmao


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

So good :trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

I hate Drake. Can't remember any song I ever liked by this scrub. But I heard this song like 5 times today at work on the radio, and it's so stuck in my head that I have to post it lol, it's pretty dope


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

@Obfuscation

:CENA


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

BMTH - Throne

Not a fan of them but this is actually decent.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

CAN'T WAKE UP


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This shows that Christian Metal can be awesome.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Still amazing


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I love Janet's new album. The 2nd half.... :trips9


^


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Classical music, FTW!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*RED - Already Over*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## RussianPhoenix (Oct 3, 2015)

Russian rap is clearly an amateur.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOVE this song :cheer


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

Great song. FIFA 16 has a very underrated soundtrack.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

:maury And I used to like this shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tom Petty - The Waiting Song


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Jorma Kaukonen is the coolest Finn in the world.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Chris Rosser* - Natural Wonder






great songwriter


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Annie & the Beekeepers* - Like a Dog






It took me a few listens to warm up to this song but I really dig it now. It's understated in all the right ways.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This song and it's original version have some of the silliest lyrics ever. I can't even LISTEN to this song with a straight face, I don't know how they performed it :lol Great music though.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

\m/


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Holy Diver- Dio
Book of Souls the new Iron Maiden Album


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Justin Bieber feat. Selena Gomez - Strong *


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ALexxW (Oct 19, 2015)

Nicky Jam - El Perdón


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

one of my favorite tracks lately

gal has the voice of an angel


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Numb Encore - Jayz / Linkin Park


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Doc Watson* - Deep River Blues


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Faithfully - Journey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

"Headz" - Compilation Album on Mo'Wax, 1994. One for the trip-hop fans.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jeff Fucking Loomis! \m/


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@DOlorian and @Punkhead

Check this song out.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My favourite song of all time :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ft. Nicki Minaj





ft. Eminem


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

NEW ADELE~!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The final bit of the ending theme that goes from 3:02:00 to 3:05:24 always messes me up (in a good way). Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Joey + Rory - The Preacher and The Stranger*






I've been so bummed out. I've been following this band since they formed in 2008. Joey has been fighting cancer for the last couple of years and it was just announced a few days ago that it's terminal and she's stopped treatment. They have a 18-month-old daughter with down syndrome and now she's going to lose her mother.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:Banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

The GOAT


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Memory by Mercy Drive*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead

Come here and listen to this great Gothic Metal song. 0


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Love the French bits.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@simonitro


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> @simonitro







It may not be "metal" but this song is so contagious and pretty sexy especially when she says "I will destroy you!" That's so erotic.

I like this band's stuff. One of the better Pagan Rock bands that I've heard.
@Punkhead

Hey Punkhead, won't let you out of the loop, you could come and enjoy this, as well. >


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Gorgeous 8 minute slow jam with an AWESOME saxophone solo in the middle <3


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

100000000000000000000000000000000000000/100


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

<3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Some great Folk Metal from Finland.






@simonitro


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cypresss hill - Trouble


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This song brings back good memories of my first Wrestlemania that I attended, cos it was theme for the HOF that year


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

So beautiful...


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Chiddy Bang - Old Ways


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The last hour is particularly great, from 1:03:56 on. Kevin Smith goes on an hour long tangent about how much he loves The Flash show, after he was refusing to watch it for whatever reason.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:yoda


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Soundtrack to a masterpiece.


----------



## jobberstatus (May 9, 2015)

:eli3 backstreet boys - as long as you love me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Zepp Six by Charlie Clouser from Saw VI. It works so well with the ending of the film...






Gets me every. single. time. :banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Apropos:banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:tucky


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:trips9


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

So fucking badass. :lenny


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

A very young band I discovered with the entire talent in the world. Worth listening.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:tucky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff Hardy's Goodbye song 




:crying:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bit shouty but still :banderas :dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Way To Fall - Starsailor


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That's how I roll :trips9


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

@Goku

(Y)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Best trippy song ever... this will get you stoned.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## RealGrendel (Nov 28, 2015)

Some good old Grateful Dead tunes!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

That's the kinda WWE Diva song I'm willing to listen to.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

lol


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

RIP Dimebag


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Megadeth - United Abominations


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:xmasparty


----------



## RealGrendel (Nov 28, 2015)

Pixies! I Bleed!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:yoda


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Everybody Hates Ned Flanders


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

J Cole ft. TLC-Crooked Smile


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I suddenly remembered this song today, and the NOSTALGIA. :trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

perfect song to listen to while I'm getting drunk at 9:30 AM


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Vice City :banderas

Flash Fm :banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

:lenny5:lenny5


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Those of you who haven't discovered Warren Zevon are missing out. This is one of my favorite stories ever told in a song. I own this concert on VHS. I believe it was one of the first aired on MTV. The whole concert is incredible, but this is my favorite song of his.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas :trips9


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> That pic at :50 is my cell background.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

kada


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)

Heard this song on the radio and I instantly fell in love with it. It's really catchy! :grin2:


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fucking beautiful. :lenny


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

7 Mile Quis :sodone


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a Sinatra kind of night :trips9


----------



## BreakingTheBroken (Dec 19, 2015)

Mudvayne - "The Patient Mental"


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*RIP STEEZ.*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my favourite Ayumi Hamasaki songs and one of my favourite J-pop songs EVER :mark:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Great Lake Ruler, 7 Mile, RIP BLADE!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

It's not metal but this is such a beautiful song. It has a spiritual feel to it that'll take you away.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Morang Gang :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

this song will NEVER get old






:sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Much better live IMO.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## BreakingTheBroken (Dec 19, 2015)

Motorhead - King of Kings


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Absolutely EPIC.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

catch ya later, 2015.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## BreakingTheBroken (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Prick: Animal


----------



## BreakingTheBroken (Dec 19, 2015)

*HAPPY NÜ YEAR!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

26 mins of just Pokemon gym leader themes


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

As a kid, I never noticed how fucking awesome this song was on Doug until I heard it again for the first time in who knows how long. That guitar. :yoda


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Just some background music, but still.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

One of my all time favourite live performances. RIP Lem. :vincecry


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Hellz yeah.


^


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cagney the Villain (Aug 4, 2014)

Billie Holiday-I'll Never Be the Same


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


>


Never knew this was a thing, that's pretty cool. Had to go listen to the original because of this.






Classic 90's memories.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Hasse Carlsson - Köpt Kärlek


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:whoo


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Cynergy67 - Our Life


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

dem feels :banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:dance


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Nightrow said:


>


there's a blast from the past!

currently listening to....

why can we not be sober?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Such a beautiful track. roud


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

HEEEEEEY, HEY BAYLEY! HU-HA! I WANNA KNOW, IF YOU'LL BE MY GIRL! :bayley


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/1882769-r-i-p-david-bowie-2.html#post55940289


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Love's never meant for my kind
YOU BETTER LEAVE ME ALONE!!!
FUCKING AWESOME!!!






If I was a wrestler, this would be my theme.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Just watched the first movie a few days ago. One of the GOAT movie themes.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Richard Buckner "The Hill"................ Your welcome.

If you are into Americana.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## BreakingTheBroken (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Cagney the Villain (Aug 4, 2014)

Julian Jumpin Perez- 1985 House mix


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> My favorite music artist & song of all-time. Michael Jackson & "Dirty Diana" are 2nd.


^


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*WWF WWE Raw Attitude Era Theme Music Video (We're All Together Now) *


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Prompto Argentum @Deadman's Hand

I should be doing this everytime I want to share a song. Since you all are awesome, you'd get the Simon music treats. Those are awesome ear candy that you're gonna love to listen. Like the saying goes: Sharing is caring!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

simonitro said:


> @Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Prompto Argentum @Deadman's Hand
> 
> I should be doing this everytime I want to share a song. Since you all are awesome, you'd get the Simon music treats. Those are awesome ear candy that you're gonna love to listen. Like the saying goes: Sharing is caring!


Epica is awesome. One of the best Symphonic Metal bands. Simone Simons is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Best theme I've heard since The Shield & Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Heard this for the first time a day or so ago, and can't stop listening to it.



Punkhead said:


> Epica is awesome. One of the best Symphonic Metal bands. Simone Simons is absolutely amazing.


Love me some Symphonic Metal. Never heard of Epica before. I will be giving them a listen tonight. (Y)


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Merrill Bainbridge had a hit with Mouth, this included the US market. This single, a far more complex pop song, was released a decade later for her third album. She immediately changed plans when she gave birth to her first child. She retired... and the album was never released.

The video for the song presents a role reversal w/ the girl playing the creep. Samuel Johnson, usually playing the goofy friend type, perfectly suits the part of her obsession. And, in case you're wondering, I'm not sure why anyone would ignore her (other than the fact she's pregnant).


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Love me some prog metal.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Been years since I listened to Jeezy.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Prompto Argentum @Deadman's Hand


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, i fucking always adore this.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Little nostalgia for any fans of the NHL game series. 
@Steve Black Man @Legendmaker @Kobe 
@JM


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

^Ah I used to do hockey games every other year, and I had '04 and '06. 

Also rocked out to NHL '94 and '96 soundtracks on youtube, which really trigger the memories of the good ol' days.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y1Emb7Jyks

Can;t get youtube to embed lol Oh well.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Takers Revenge said:


> Little nostalgia for any fans of the NHL game series.
> @Steve Black Man @Legendmaker @Kobe
> @JM





Kobe said:


> ^Ah I used to do hockey games every other year, and I had '04 and '06.
> 
> Also rocked out to NHL '94 and '96 soundtracks on youtube, which really trigger the memories of the good ol' days.



:mark: i use to love nhl 94/95 lol then 99 was epic. any of you guys play nhl hitz, such a fun game lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This has been my jam for weeks now. Also, Lauren Mayberry may be the cutest lead singer for any band I've ever seen.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Back on the NHL game soundtrack kick


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

For those of you who like bands with an old school doom metal feel, but traditional metal vocals. I know it's a lot of you! :eva2


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Memories


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Prompto Argentum @Deadman's Hand

IT'S TIME TO SHARE SOME *L♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥VE* METAL!!!

It's February... IT'S ALL ABOUT LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVEE!!!! \m/


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

kada


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## GroinTime (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> My favorite song from Rihanna's new album, I could play it forever.


^


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

[




@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Prompto Argentum @Deadman's Hand

This is the beauty of metal... it has several faces and like to share this beautiful and delicate piece of music since we're in the month of February... the month of *L♥VE*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

She's got SZA in this track. :tucky


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rage Against The Machine - Microphone Fiend


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

One of the best entrance songs in wrestling history.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Beanie Sigel – The Truth


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Jay-Z – Lucifer


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DOWN IN THE DM RMX


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

La Roux – In For The Kill (feat. Kanye West)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rayzil (Feb 12, 2016)

youtube.com/watch?v=Nffc4Fi4xwU

Not as good as his last album, but catchy nonetheless.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Kanye West - 30 HOURS


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Ginuwine-Differences*_


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The ending. :trips9


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

:fpalm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Kanye West - Father Stretch My Hands Pt.2

:tucky :banderas :trips9


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Love love LOVE. One of my favourite songs of the 90's hands down.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - Wolves ft. Frank Ocean*

:trips9


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - Wolves (ft. Sia, Frank Ocean, Vic Mensa)*

*The OG version of Wolves including the what if Mary and Frank's outro part at the end!* :banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Chinawoman week.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Common Shiner - Social Mediasochist


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - FML (Ft. The Weeknd)*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Straying from Chinawoman...






Kills Frampton's original, and it's not only because it's inextricably tied to Noni. She's impossibly adorable. Hawke > Depp. Fuck River Phoenix and Martha Plimpton, this is the cutest screen couple.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fucking perfect. I miss those days.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - Only One (Ft. Caroline Shaw, Paul Mccartney, Ty Dolla $ign) (OG Version)*

:banderas :trips9


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Closer by Lacuna Coil


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Ozzy


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Concludes Chinawoman week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This complete madness of a track. It's basically a crazy electro instrumental with a couple of lyrics thrown in. The version I'm listening to is longer though, it's 6:55.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - Famous (Ft. Rihanna, Swizz Beatz)*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

CHOOOOOOOOON/10


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

FUCKING TUNE.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Prompto Argentum @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife

Sharing some ear candy with some cool people.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love this song cos some parts sounds like a video game from the mid 90's


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - Waves (Ft. Chris Brown)*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I can finally appreciate the 80's in all it's glory.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I like depressing sounding music.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ty Dolla $ign - Stretch/She Better


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:trips9


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

^^^

That thumbnail pic makes me think of Shagz. He must be permabanned.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - Wolves (Ft. Sia & Vic Mensa)*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

For all the ladies on WF :saul


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

:trips9

Randy killing it, especially with those solos 



RIP Randy :mj2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - All Day (Remix) (Ft. Kendrick Lamar)*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> So many bitches & hoes  lol


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Such a fucking tune.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That saxophone solo :applause


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - Say You Will (FT. Caroline Shaw)* 

:trips9


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Off With Their Heads - Nightlife*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - Freestyle 4 (Ft. Desiigner) (Updated)* 

Sounds even more *scary... scary....*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - FML (Ft. The Weeknd) (Updated)*

Weeknd's part sounds even more better! :banderas :trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## EverDream (Mar 27, 2016)

P!nk- Try


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Sia's Part! *:banderas :trips9


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Pop Style (Ft. Jay Z & Kanye West)*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/717341445355675649


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

twerking like Miley THYROS


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The mad man released a song 23 years after he retired.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Big fan of the musical. It's easily one of my favourite genres. This is from Clint Eastwood's ode to Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons. 

John Lloyd Young did a great job approximating Frankie Valli's voice. I don't get the complaints. To these ears, Frankie's voice in falsetto was always very whiny. John Lloyd Young emulated this but with greater control. But there remains the remote possibility that I am completely tone deaf.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Voice Of Tube's 'Mind The Gap' Warning Dies
> The widow of train announcer Phil Sayer says: "We are sorry to announce that this service terminates here."*
> http://news.sky.com/story/1679244/voice-of-tubes-mind-the-gap-warning-dies


^


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Muse - Dead Inside


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid

Enjoy some great music that I discovered.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid

This song is just lustful and the lyrics are fucking brilliant.

"Fall into my arms my love
And dream sweet sinful dreams
Where no-one is ever who they seem
Let me be your darkened angel
Surrender your love to me
Embrace the nigth for all eternity
Let me hold you, open up your love to me
Feel my caresses, open up your heart to me
Where in this life would you find a lover like I can be
I will destroy you, open up your soul to me
Feel no fear my love
For we were meant to be as one
Is not the moon much finer than the sun?
Let my cheeks be stained
By the yeilding of your heart
And never more need we be apart
Fall into my arms my love
And dream sweet sinful dreams
Where no-one is ever who they seem
And while my crimson lips
Are still moistened from the kiss
Share with me such unwordly bliss"

I love the lines: "Where in this life would you find a lover like I can be; I will destroy you"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

On a looped mp3 I made, it's 2 minutes long instead of 24 seconds :lol It's so addictive....


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:whoo


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my all time favourite songs!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lecrae - Broken ft. Kari Jobe


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> -PerfectDarkness- said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't a huge fan of him like I was & always will be of Michael Jackson, but I always thought Prince was a cool dude, and I did like his hits.
> ...


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really love this song, it's one of my favourite dance songs, but the video is so stupid. It has a singing Chihuahua in it :lmao


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :dance :dance :dance :dance


^


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid

I've been waiting this album for awhile and finally bought and this album is FUCKING AWESOME!!! Especially this song... this song alone is worth every fucking penny. Highly recommended to listen from Japan.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oasis is simply the shit.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kaela Kimura - MIETA

Currently: RUN


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hopsin - bout the business


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

:becky


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Redemption*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

This fucking song, literally haven't been able to get it out of my head.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

See sig.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

That moment where you consider yourself a Metal/Hard Rock kind of guy then look at your Top 25 in iTunes....








:deanfpalm

Also iTunes don't know their genres, Metallica Pop? :Rollins


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Weston Road Flows*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728622979333169152


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Guns don't kill people. Atheists kill people, with guns.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:trips9


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:nash


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*




Joy Division - Candidate​
*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going to go to bed throwing my head up and down.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Shield rap theme :lenny


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lil Lonnie Ft. Bryson Tiller - Change Up


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid

Hey all, check out Moonsorrow for they are my second favorite band and I'm sharing this awesome song that's worth listening. Enjoy


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:trips9:trips9:trips9




:trips9:trips9:trips9​


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

http://mu6.me/124735

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid

Enjoy


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*SchoolBoy Q - That Part (Ft. Kanye West)* :banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

One of the most badass Street Fighter themes ever.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Faithful (Ft. Pimp C & dvsn)*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Haywire (from Prison Break) :mj2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Desiigner - Panda (Charlie Heat Version) *

:banderas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Monster Mash


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Warriors :banderas


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hell Yeah (Glass Shatters) - Snoop Dogg and WC


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hearing the song again in *X-Men: Apocalypse* put me in the mood to dust off my _Kill 'Em All_ album :mark:


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid

I've been listening to this band for sometime and I'm totally in love so... let me share the love. Her voice is just incredible and worth letting people know about it.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:trips9:trips9:trips9




:trips9:trips9:trips9​


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

SiMetal said:


> @Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid
> 
> I've been listening to this band for sometime and I'm totally in love so... let me share the love. Her voice is just incredible and worth letting people know about it.


*I've never heard of this woman before, but you're right, her voice is lovely.

BTW I keep forgetting to say this, but thanks for the music mate! :mckinney*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ESCUCHAME :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*everything.*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

https://youtu.be/snhxNq3S-gY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:dance2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

The most awesome non-80's 80's song ever:


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love this song SO MUCH.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin




:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin​


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nightmarish blackened death metal. So engrossing.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ards


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

Cancerslug "Retroabortion"


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Discovered this amazing prog-metal band called Phenomena.
Here are three of their albums [Full albums] on youtube.
Self titled.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XykqVKHIT0
Phenomena 2- Dream Runner.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drBZX_2xBKg
Phenomena 3-Innervision.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drBZX_2xBKg

Love the spacey guitar and synth sound scapes.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## bgrcarlos (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Heath Ledger's Joker. Waits is a fine actor himself. One of the few I've never seen give a bad performance. Suffice it to say his talent is near-peerless in his preferred pursuit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

In honor of Roman gettin' popped for the wellness.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Monsters Ball by Butcher Babies.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Back in the day... the hottest chick in rock.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

<3


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

The Lord of the Rings soundtracks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*ScHoolboy Q - By Any Means (Ft. Kendrick Lamar)*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:thecause


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Very underrated theme. Happy Birthday, Tyson!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## cheggers01 (Jul 12, 2016)

Cinema Swirl podcast....hilarious.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Jaunties (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lil' Kim-Lil' Kim Season


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

kada


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Calling by Taproot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Straight up murder.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## tomspur84 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> :banderas







:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Gucci Mane - Pussy Print (Ft. Kanye West)*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:trips9







:trips9












:trips9


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:trips9


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUARK


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm late to Hamilton, but I *NEED* it after listening to this.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Eargasmic. :sodone


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:yas


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Such a fucking tune.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Y'all ready for this?

:dance 

:banderas


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Puddle of Mudd - Blurry


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## purelydef (May 8, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Since he have returned ..


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Uh huh, that's how I roll! :squirtle


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Love this tune.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips8


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

One of the best soundtracks I've heard for a game. This is fucking sick.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Loving the shit out of Billy Talents new album Afraid Of Heights :becky


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nothing beats starting off your day with a bit of *Bon Jovi!* :trips9


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Paul Hednricks (Aug 8, 2016)

Gotye-Somebody That I used To Know.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:dance


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That's right! Another day, another *Bon Jovi* song :chrisholly


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

"REPTILE!"


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:dance




:dance​


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:EDWIN4


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

My *TGIF*-jam. :jaydance2


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNJLrLS6VG0


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:jaydance3


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI6aOFI7hms


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aeETEoNfOg


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2 :lenny


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Loving Babymetal right now.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Man, i remember when that Kung Fury track first came out, must have listened to it a million times in a row lol. Fucking love that shit.






Love this too.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Such a beautiful song

"Endless love - endless fall - endless hate

Endless call
Let me be your everything - when I'm looking to you
Let me see you when I'm king - when you are my something"

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This one's for all you pussy lovers out there :saul


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Dolorian said:


>


You, sir, are the MAN!!!!






Moonsorrow never fails me!!


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SatanMetal said:


> You, sir, are the MAN!!!!


Yeah Galder (Old Man's Child) makes some good stuff \m/


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Alabama (Ft. Sampha) *

:trips9


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Nikes*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Seigfried*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9 kada :banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Skyline To*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

FROM THE GLORIOUS LAND OF CANADA!!!!! \m/

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:dayum


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

After finishing "Life Is Strange", I want to play the next game. "Child of Light" and it's a platform RPG with great visuals and the battle music is amazing... gets you pumped up everytime.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:gameon


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hopsin - Die this way


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:shmoney


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

The Killers - Mr. Brightside


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Peter Gabriel - Shock the Monkey


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

_Promise this
If I die before I wake
Go on and promise this
Take the time to say your grace
On your knees, you pray for me
Promise this, be the last to kiss my lips_


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

No Sign Of Glory by Blazon Stone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I got hooked on this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

This guy does 80's better than the 80's did 80's


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bbrown3


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

kada


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Check out the greatest ballad ever written and one of the best romantic pieces of music ever.

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid @Demon Hunter


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So beautiful and ethereal.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just finished listening to Led Zeppelin III & IV albums.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

_"welcome to the veggie grill

hi my name is dave & I am gay

what would you like today?

just because I'm vegan doesn't mean I don't swallow cocks night and day

cause i am gay"

"all my friends are vegan ******* bro

searching for another man to blow

they're all gay and they're into dudes

they don't want any meat in their food"_

:trips9


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*The Weeknd - Starboy (Ft. Daft Punk)*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*#FridayJukeBox.* :Will


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I maybe the only person alive to rediscover early punk rock in their 40's but I have been really into the Buzzcocks and The Jam lately.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This song has been stuck in my head for a week.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips8


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:frankdance


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:shmoney


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Giving this one it's first spin...


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Coach Carter :trips8


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

(loving all the wrestling fan DJs) 
This song perfectly conveys my spirit


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My current jam.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*HnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG* 

*BRUNO THO*

:Westbrook

:EDWIN4

:jaydance3

:cgmoan

ards

:yeahyeah

:shmoney

:Will

*#WeekendJam.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Step back and watch the sweet thing
Breaking everything she sees


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

On repeat atm ards

That Earth, Wind & Fire sample :zayn3


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I had no idea this video took place in a fighting ring!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

"Song Cry" by Jay-Z. "Mourn forever/Gotta live with the fact that I did you wrong forever."






It's crazy how you could not hear a song for years, and it still hits you the same the way as the first time. 

Stupid Youtube took down the Unplugged version. That was even better, from what I remember. 


And now "Lost One" just came on by Jay-Z. Another great one. Definitely some of his most mature work. "I don't think it's meant to be, B..."








ETA: Fixed video.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Madonna's most well-written song.






People who have a general idea of her have no idea how good she is.

There couldn't be a more perfect song. The way she sings it; the sadness and resignation; the structure of the lyrics; the seductive yet melancholy tone of the music....all so perfect.

I love it so much I remember presenting it in English class (topic was modern references that are well written).


_These are my lips, but they whisper sorrow
This is my voice, but it's telling lies
I know how to laugh, but I don't know happiness
And I must confess
Instead of spring, it's always winter
And my heart has always been a lonely hunter
But...

Love tried to welcome me
But my soul drew back
Guilty of lust and sin
Love tried to take me in
(I was covered with dust, covered with sorrow, covered with pain)
(I was covered with sadness)

These are my arms, but they don't know tenderness
And I must confess that I am usually drawn to sadness_

I could be in the happiest mood and this song will have me feeling some kind of way. :lol


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Tryna fix your inner issues with a bad bitch
Didn't they tell you that I was a savage?
Fuck ya white horse and ya carriage


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Becky & Paige's falling out made me think of this song


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:yoda


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Today's been-- 









The Clash, Combat Rock










The Clash, London Calling










Foo Fighters, Greatest Hits


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:trips9


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

So I was listening to this amazing album in the car! 
Heard this song 



 I have always been a Prodigy fan. My own E-mail is after him lol. I am creaming over Alchemist production. He has me shook! The vibes of this R.I.P. song. *shivers*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## cpt uk (Oct 16, 2016)

to multiple voices in my head


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:Westbrook
I am late af and just now into this song! Better late than never!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oceano, Carnifex, Whitechapel and Suicide Silence live in person at the Straight Outta Hell Tour.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

What You Want by Cassie.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:bird


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome Black Metal goodness \m/


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pour It Up by Rihanna.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

One of my all-time favorites Taylor song.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

GOAT


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Made a Spotify LotR inspired songs playlist


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That riff and usual Esoteric tempo speed up near the middle...:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Fake Love*

:frankdance2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Godsmack - I don't belong


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm really feeling it tonight!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*We Found Love by Rihanna.*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I need a distraction and I choose you


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

You can cry-cry-cry again-gain-gain
My face like a mannequin




Britney has some trippy tunes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Azerbaijan have made some of my absolute favourite Eurovision tracks over the years.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

while I have you here...



Spoiler: a killer cover of Jackson 5's I Want You Back by Rachael and her band


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good tune as per usual with the series but I think it needed something more on the third part since it just builds and builds but never quite gets somewhere.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Just some pre-show hype music before I get this party started


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*A$AP Mob - Young N*gga Living (Ft. A$AP Ferg, A$AP Ant & A$AP Twelvyy)*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*A$AP Mob - Way Hii (Ft. A$AP Rocky, Wiz Khalifa, BJ The Chicago Kid & Buddy)*

This fucking song man! :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Well I live with snakes and lizards
And other things that go bump in the night
'Cuz to me every day is Halloween
I have given up hiding and started to fight


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*A$AP Mob - Put That On My Set (Ft. A$AP Rocky & Skepta)*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Me, ever since my Dad died back in May. It makes it worse we got into a fight and didn't talk for 6th months and then he died.*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*You'll be singing back in black
Back to black, back to back
Black is black, blonde on blonde
Little miss song, gonna take you on*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This is one of the reasons I love metal. Something like this does exist and make me feel blessed that there is incredible music alive.

As aggressive metal could get, it could show its soft and delicate side that raise your body hair. This song is worth listening if you love great female vocals with incredible musicianship.

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @luna Nox Fleuret @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ards


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

American Honey.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*
I'm gonna touch you if you let me keep you up
I'm gonna show you what it's like to be in love
I'm gonna treat you just the way that you deserve
I'm gonna touch you just the way that you deserve
I'm gonna take you where you've never been before
I'm gonna hold ya like you outta be held
I'm gonna kiss you, pin you up against the wall
I'm gonna give you some place warm to lay your head*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

CJ said:


> :trips9


Are you a Metallica fan?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Are you a Metallica fan?


Would you hate me if I said I didn't know that was a Metallica song  Started Gangland Undercover season 2 & it led me there. Good song though :mckinney


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

travis scott - goosebumps


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Adema - Drowning


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I've got a current gig where I sing Sanskrit Mantra. It has done me a lot of good! It is to help me connect my voice with the music but it also changed my life and pointed me in the right direction.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I doubt anyone here is gonna need this but here are the instructions on how to dance to Gimme More!
*hair flip* *hair flip* *hair flip* *hair flip* *hair flip* *shake tits* *hair flip* *hair flip* *hair flip* *hair flip* *hips* *hips* *hips* *hips+hair flip* *hair flip* hair flip* *hair flip* *shake that ass* *keep shaking that ass while hair flipping* *shake tits, shake ass, move hips, hair flip* *shake ass a little harder for the finale* *hair flip* *hair flip* End scene *


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQa7SvVCdZk


----------



## WWPNJB (Oct 30, 2016)

Radio - Side to Side


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Woke up with this in my head. I'm not feeling pink anymore. Yesterday was anger and today is somber. 






*High speed chase like I'm looking for something
No more time second guessing, it's pointless
3-4-5, miles away from your doorway
High speed chase cause I'm running from something
I woke up feeling less of a lover
We won't last but I like to imagine
Sweet like wine on the lips of another*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Aya-tan


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:nash


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Drugs aren't necessary.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Paparazzi flashing
You jump on the stage
Sitting in the crowd
And I'm watching, baby
Groupies in the back
You're under attack
They're screaming your name
But I don't give a damn
Because I like it, I like it

Turn the spotlight on
Move a little, shred your guitar
You're my dirty rock boy!
Turn the mic way up
Sweat a little, owning the crowd
You're my dirty rock boy!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never forget.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@Donnie :trips9


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

CJ said:


> @Donnie :trips9


:becky Such an incredible theme as soon as I hear it, it takes me back to being 14 and watching Edge rule shit as only he could. I'm going to MARK when I hear that on Tuesday. 

Also can't forget Christian's GOAT theme


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

YAS FRANK :trips9


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I have this on vinyl


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

One of the best covers ever.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Come on, take a chance
Get up and start the dance





Dance and sing, get up and do your thing....


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Getting my drink on.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Biggie Smalls! Biggie Smalls! Biggie Smalls! *


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_The Weeknd - Party Monster :banderas :trips9_


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I get so wild on my motorbike
I get so wild on my motorbike
I'm breaking loose on this moonlit night
I'm breaking loose on this moonlit night
I cut the road like a sharpened knife
I cut the road like a sharpened knife
And I'm in love with myself
And I'm in love with myself
There's nothing else but me
There's nothing else but me
And an empty road
And a cool cool wind makes me feel so good


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Totally obsessed with this song right now.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## capowrestling (Nov 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpoHBTeyFxg


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

last dinosaurs - time and place


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I grabbed the mic and try to say, "yes, y'all"
They tried to take it, and say that I'm too small
Cool, cause I don't get upset
I kick a hole in the speaker, pull the plug, then I jet





I love hip-hop so fuckin' much. I love all genres dearly but hip-hop makes me faint :done


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't know if I should feel guilty or not for liking all of Los Lobos' cover versions of Ritchie Valens' songs over Ritchie's original versions.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Radiohead - No Surprises


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas

:gameon :gameon :gameon


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*The Weeknd - Stargirl Interlude (Ft. Lana Del Rey)*

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*The Weeknd - Six Feet Under*

:frankdance2


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

One of my fav songs to play when I'm tipsy :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*The Weeknd - Sidewalks (Ft. Kendrick Lamar)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Classic that I ain't listened to in a few years.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

A whole lot of Lee "Scratch" Perry today

And now this





Oops! One more!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

@Nightrow will probably appreciate this one :banderas2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Green Light said:


> @Nightrow will probably appreciate this one :banderas2


Oh 90's, how I miss you so much :mjeng


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I make the world want you


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Suckers fill my atmosphere
Ho you should know open your ear
Groupie bitches hypnotized by devil shit you hate to hear*​


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If me and @A-C-P were a Tag Team I have feeling this would be our entrance song.......


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> If me and @A-C-P were a Tag Team I have feeling this would be our entrance song.......


I have a feeling you are right :trips9


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Forget the tension when we fight
You make it up, turn down the light
It's just a lover's game we play
After the screaming's at an end
Why don't we do it all again?
That's when the fun really begins


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:banderas :nasir


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I'ma rock the boat, work the middle 'til it hurt a little*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ladies & Gentlemen it's that time of year again!!!:woo:woo:woo






:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin:dancingpenguin


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

One of the best songs on one of the best albums ever recorded ever. 

It's too mellow.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And the one that really gets me in the mood for the holidays.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

2nd II None - Back Up Off The Wall


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802565257722023936
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Re: Sasha crying all the time 


-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *"BUT SAAAASHAAAA'S ALLLLWAAAAYS CRYING ALL THE TIME! CRYING ALL THE TIME! CRYING ALL THE TIIIIIIIIME!"*
> :dance


lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9 :banderas


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:done


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Solo gets me everytime :zayn3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nightrow said:


>


Damn, I had the remix in my head when I saw your post. But the original is cool too.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Talk Is Cheap (Ft. Aaliyah & Static Major)*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Have no idea why but I have stumbled into Roy Wood and can't get out.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Damn, I had the remix in my head when I saw your post. But the original is cool too.


Love Eminem but I wasn't a fan of this remix. His beat just doesn't go well with the song for me like the original beat does. Same with Loyal To The Game, always preferred the original with Treach/Riddler to the remixes although I preferred Big Syke/DJ Quik's remix over Eminem/G-Unit's. But that's just my preference, if you liked the remixes better, that's cool.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Sure Umm (Nov 20, 2016)

Alice In Chains - I Know Somethin (Bout You)


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## scarface12 (Jul 1, 2016)

Stargazer - Rainbow


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

That's a sexy sounding song


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Been listening to this for several days now. Not usually the kind of music I listen to but this one's pretty good.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:beats


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

The Weeknd - Secrets


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

possibly see these dudes live next summer :trips8


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Finally got around to the new Weeknd album. Currently have Party Monster, Six Feet Under and All I Know on repeat * :westbrook


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*The Weeknd - Seventeen*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:tripsblessed


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I'm feeling good, I'm feeling oh so fine
Until tomorrow, but that's just some other time*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a way to start off the day. :lenny5


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:nash


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:shmoney


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:darryl


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2 @Nightrow


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Green Light said:


> :banderas2 @Nightrow


ards 

I remember someone in the comments section saying the 3 people in the car were The Rock, Jackie Chan and Lisa "Left Eye" Lopes :lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Merry X-mas y'all :Westbrook


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: George Michael dies at 53 *


-PerfectDarkness- said:


> R.I.P.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My favourite Christmas song.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This is a masterpiece of a Progressive Metal song. It's a 23+ minutes song that seems so seamless and wonderful that makes you lose yourself. James Labrie makes an incredible vocal performance.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:jaydance3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tyga - Feel Me Ft. Kanye West*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ohh the nostalgia ards


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:yoshi


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's a cover of a _Depeche Mode_ song BTW.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lenny5


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:trips9


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my favourite songs of all time :woo


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Haven't been here in awhile. Doing my music thang as my time here allowed me to mess with some visuals and musical concepts that were taking place in my head. This forum sorta helped me figure it out as weird as that may sound :lol Things are going real well for me


----------



## Master of the DDT (Dec 18, 2016)

The Odds - Someone Who is Cool.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

underrated band


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Master of the DDT (Dec 18, 2016)

4 Degrees by Tool.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

This one goes out to Casey Affleck,


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ards


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A hilarious classic bit from the funniest man on the planet.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Modest Mouse*-"The Good Times are Killing Me"


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Sundays-Here's Where The Story Ends (The World's End soundtrack)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Boxer Rebellion-Spitting Fire


----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

Obituary - Slowly We Rot


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Diet Cig - Havard


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Prince - Pussy Control *


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:dance


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hans Zimmer & Junkie XL-Their War Here


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I forgot all about this song. :sodone right now!!*​


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:bow Phil Collins


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*How perfect can a song be?*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hans Zimmer-Dust


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Conscious Daughters-We Roll Deep




kadakadakadakada


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_*Kanye West - 30 Hours [OG]*_


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Puddle of Mudd-Nothing to Lose


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Nina Simone-Wild is the Wind


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Prince- The Most Beautiful Girl In The World and Shhh off the album The Gold Experience. I'm in heaven. *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Backstreet Boys-I Want it That Way





AKA my biggest guilty pleasure song.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Maybe it's cuz she into Leos *


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Prince-Dance with the Devil (Batman 89 soundtrack)


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Britney Spears-Gimme More





Been playing a lot of GTA V lately.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*This song is about* *BBC*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hans Zimmer-Arcade


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

These Japanese lady did an outstanding job with this song and especially Nico's charismatic voice.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Sheena Easton-Strut


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Kid Rock-Cocky


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I have to tell these bitches time and time again
I ain't your fuckin' friend
I'll do your ass in*​


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Nas-One Mic


----------



## Fishy Willy (Jan 13, 2017)

justin bieber - sorry.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Christopher Drake and Dean Grinsfelder-Injustice: Gods Among Us


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:shmoney


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Kendrick Lamar-ADHD


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*She's just a devil woman
With evil on her mind
Beware the devil woman
She's gonna get you...*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Some girls are nice and some girls are mean
but none of them can handle everything I've seen 
So if you desire pretty things on display
Don't let nobody stop you or stand in your way
*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Nas-If I Ruled The World (Imagine That) ft. Lauryn Hill


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Britney Spears-Gimme More


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Disgustingly mainstream terrible rap and unlike my usual rap posts but I just like it... Cant explain


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Boxer Rebellion-If You Run


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Mötley Crüe-Dr. Feelgood


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Backstreet Boys-I Want It That Way


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Kendrick Lamar-Wesley's Theory


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Don Johnson-Heartbeat


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*GOAT*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Rihanna-Only Girl In The World




Guess I gotta turn in MUH MAN Card for like this song. rip


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Kylie Minogue-Kids ft. Robbie Williams


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Rolling Stones-Sweet Virginia


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Little River Band-Lonesome Loser


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Offspring-Smash It Up (Batman Forever soundtrack)


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Rise Against-Sight Unseen (Injustice: Gods Among Us soundtrack)


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Hans Zimmer-Amid the Chaos of the Day


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Now, this is some excellent metal from Romania.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Metallica-Ride the Lightning


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Flying high in the friendly sky
Flying high without ever leaving the ground, no
Rest of the folks are tired and weary
Oh Lord, and have laid their bodies down
I go to the place where danger awaits me
And it's bound to forsake me
So stupid minded
I can't help it, so stupid minded
But I go crazy when I can't find it
In the morning, I'll be alright, my friend
But soon the night will bring the pains
The pain, oh the pain
*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

3 6 Mafia-It's Hard Out Here For a Pimp (Hustle & Flow soundtrack)


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

3 6 Mafia-It's Hard Out Here for a Pimp (Hustle & Flow soundtrack)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Green Light said:


> :dance2


Since I first heard this on the radio back in the mid-2000's, I never knew the artist and the song title, which made it hard for me to find this song online whenever I thought about it from time to time, but now I finally know the artist and the song title :drose :banderas2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The Conscious Daughters-We Roll Deep


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Steven Price-Task Force X


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Nas-One Mic


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Females who's the sexiest is always the nastiest
And I like a little sassiness
A lot of class; mami, reach in your bag, pass the fifth
I'm a leader at last, this a don you with




*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

My Chemical Romance-Famous Last Words


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*The Weeknd - Six Feet Under*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

_Johnny Cash-Cocaine Blues_


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Soundgarden-Spoonman


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I keep clouds of smoke flying out my mouth*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Fozzy-Enemy





:y2j


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Boom boom baby pick you up in my Mercedes *


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Shinedown-Save Me





This song choice for the PPV all these years later is both fitting and haunting.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Ice Cube-Ghetto Vet


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:cudi


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I'd rather wait until everyone's fast asleep
then do it in the kitchen on the table top*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

We really need a Kenny Omega smilie on this forum.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Alter Bridge-Find The Real





:becky


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Wild* *like* *a* *tiger*​


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:cozy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

2Pac-Ambitionz Az a Ridah


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

_Til Tuesday-Voices Carry_


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Down on the West coast, they got a sayin'
"If you're not drinkin', then you're not playin'"
But you've got the music
You've got the music in you, don't you?

Down on the West coast, I get this feeling like
It all could happen, that's why I'm leaving
You for the moment, you for the moment
Boy Blue, yeah you​*
*You're falling hard, I push away, I'm feelin' hot to the touch
You say you miss me and I wanna say I miss you so much
But something keeps me really quiet, I'm alive, I'm a lush*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

_Johnny Cash-Hurt_


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

_Ohana Bam-Blow Your Mind_


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Pussy Control 




*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

_Fear Factor-Zero Signal (Mortal Kombat soundtrack)_


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

0​


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

N.W.A-Appetite for Destruction


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Johnny Cash-Ring Of Fire


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Jim Johnston-Real Man's Man ft. Michael DeVito


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

FINALLY SOME NEW JAMIROQUAI

HOLY FUCK, IT'S AWESOME


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2

Just realized the beginning of the song is used in 'I Don't Wanna Know' by Mario Winans :dance2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

T2 :drose


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Twin Peaks soundtrack.

In my brain.

Constantly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*$till got my money ?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Crucial said:


> :trips9


Btw, loved the gif you quoted me with in the movie section. Shit got so hectic here :lol (or at least I think you did, I am not seeing it now. Forgive me) 


Wanted to post this song because it is so accurate it hurts a lil


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*THIS. IS. HASKINS.*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I'm not the same
I have no shame
I'm on fire *


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:cozy


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

0​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*A manic depressive aggressiveness, stress me bitch* :nash


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

One of my favorite version of Kashmir. I know it's Jason on drums and not his dad, but Jimmy's guitar tone is just wonderful and Plant is excellent too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I swear it's coincidence that I'm listening to Pantera right after a Pantera song was posted, I didn't look in this thread before I started listening, lol. 

Either way, here's their best song.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Mobster Mandy seeks world domination*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Anyone can start again
not through love​**but through revenge
through the fire, we're born again
peace by vengeance, brings the end*


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Amazing album <3


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Blue Streak!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Sagatão da Massa (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:smile2:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This song is so cheesey but I still love it. The music is amazing.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Sagatão da Massa (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Mandolynne coming back with power, power!*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*My stamina can take it*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I was a dangerous girl
You were too nice for this world
And now I'm back on the prowl
Who wants to give it a whirl?*​


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*The motherfucking South is in the house! *


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The Weeknd - Party Monster :tripsblessed


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Quincy Jones* - *The Secret Garden*

Some old school R&B.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

____________________________________


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Ozzy Osbourne* - *Goodbye To Romance*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

2Slick said:


> *Ozzy Osbourne* - *Goodbye To Romance*


Well kinda of close https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNdB5-A9O7g
Ozzy Osbourne-Paranoid


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:dance


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Band of Horses* - *Wicked Gil*


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*2Pac* - *Temptations*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Bone Thugs N' Harmony* - *One Night Stand*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Some new Lynch for the first time in forever. :becky


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Silk* - *Lose Control*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Rock-a-bye bitch boom biddy bye bye* :nash


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Alicia Keys* - *Unthinkable (I'm Ready)*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

*Guns N' Roses* - *Don't Cry*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Son Volt "Notes of Blue".... Been a fan of Jay Farrar since his Uncle Tupelo days in the late 80's. 

When Uncle Tupelo the champions of the alt-country sound split up they formed two bands with Jay headlining Son Volt, and Jeff Tweedy leading Wilco. 

Wilco went on to have more "commercial" success. But Son Volt had the best album with their debut "Trace". That album included alt country anthems that inspired the sound of today's folk rock explosion which included Fleet Foxes, Mumford and Sons and the Levellers. 

This new album "Note Of Blues" is a throwback to the original roots of Son Volt's inspiration and a thankful return to a more basic sound.






Any fan of southern roots, blues rock will appreciate this album.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*It's not that freak, it's just that motherfucking devil in me*


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I remember you had me listen to this years ago, still fucking love it. ^^


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh yeah. (Y) Rock In Rio is a perfect live album.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Fuck yeah. I still listen to this one all the time too, thanks to you. 

Nostalgia here.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

"But Stone Cold like Steve Austin
If you smell what Tical is cookin"


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:fellabot


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I rediscovered this song yesterday. Bonkers!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

it's that kind of night


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I like this version on Piracy Funds Terrorism than the Arular version. *


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*My grooves getting better, my crews getting bigger and I keep getting better >0:serious::nerd: :sleep*​


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Filthy Casuals Podcast: Episode 70: Video Games Will Never Improve


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brandon Creasor (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Brandon Creasor (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

FUCKING

LEGIT


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

IT'S THE ULTIMATE DANCE, MY FRIENDS!


@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Mordecay @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid

You know you are awesome when Simon shares music with you.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing better than the crowd completely taking over your song.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I noticed these keep getting deleted so in case it does, Kanye West- Hell Of A Life. This song...:sodone Kanye West is my Lord.
*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Hate DNB but I found myself listening to this a fair amount in the summer cause of the "summer feel" I got from it, decided to put this on in the car before my lesson today






Then this on the radio


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Kanye West - Monster I wished the tracks off this album would stop getting deleted from youtube :lol but these tracks are soooooo perfect *​


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I can't wait to get drunk on stage in my dark alter ego *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:cudi :bosstrips:buried:kobe14:henry3:westbrook4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's something strangely addictive about this theme...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The GOAT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:dance2ambrose4:vince5:trips9:kliq2:goofywestbrook


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

:lenny @A$AP @Pratchett @everyoneelsewhowouldenjoythis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@La Vampira


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

They have done it again. :banderas


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:vince$:supercena:hbk2:trips2:jericho2


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Brandon Creasor (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

@Ignignokt @777 @Stad @JM


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

@Nightrow


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm currently listening to never gonna give you up


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Jackie Brown :mark:


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

'Aeon Mall'


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gun:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lenny5


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Very odd collab but still banger :frankdance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:Vince2:Fuckyouissed:madhardy:nasir:beats:gun:


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:Vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:trips9


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Charlie Sloth is so fucking annoying but these two vids are something else, Wretch's lyrics.... & Devlin & Avelino are both hard too


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

☠?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NIIIIIIIIIGHHHHTTFAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLL!









So so so good.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

King Kanye - Facts (Charlie Heat Version) 






"On the field I'm over-reckless, on my Odell Beckham"
bj


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Had to pull this back






Avelino shouldn't be slept on he was sick, but Wretch killed it man


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ards


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> ards


:trips9 :trips9 :trips9 

That was one of my favorites off the album.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Jack Gallagher's theme.It's the mood lifter


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Spoiler: Illygirl


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Nikes - Pitch Corrected*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:reigns2 :dead2:bitchplz:frankdance2:Will


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Every March I listen to the Final Four of Rock and Roll; The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, Led Zeppelin, and The Who.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

She literally lit her ass up


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_*Frank Ocean - Chanel [RMX] [Ft. A$AP Rocky]*_

:trips9


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

No Shame :lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Currently captivated by INXS*


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:sodone


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gun:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not just one of the greatest wrestling themes but a cracking song all on its own.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Lana Del Rey- Art Deco


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my favourite ever dance songs!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

What kind of sorcery is this band to have me so entranced? :lol :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I find many Police songs to be magically addicting as well. I just love magical music. :lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:trips9


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Been on repeat for 3 days.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:dandance2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Wither*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Got two songs I am playing back to back. Jammed this album early this morning :becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_*Drake - Glow (Ft. Kanye West)*_


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Nothings Into Somethings*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Is the sun in your eyes, easy rider?
Do the flame-colored skies light your fire?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I love the way you walk
Don't you know you're a cool motivator?

I love the way your eye
It doth shine like an Egyptian ruby

I love the clothes you wear
They're so mean they're so free they're so handsome

I love the broken crown
The one you stole from the King and held for ransom

I love the golden cat
You know the one that you keep
In your bedroom

I love the velvet hat
You know the one that caused
A revolution


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Sacrifices (Ft. 2 Chainz & Young Thug)*

:banderas


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Teenage Fever*

That JLo sample in the song. :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Hit 'em with the dropkick, Marty Jannetty.

:banderas


:sodone :sodone


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

dat switch up tho :miggy2


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:gameon


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Trappin' through the speaker, peep the beeper ringer, uh
Turnin' off phones, just to reach 'em, gotta beep 'em
I'm a Lord motherfucker, better greet him if you see him

@A$AP :drose


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@La Vampira


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj4OgWq5OmE

Obsessed with this song at the moment I can't stop.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Nice piano dub. Barely any vocals, just the piano and some drums.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

dem feels you get while listening to this song, amirite?

roud


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - In Here Somewhere*

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm falling in love with this song all over again. But it's funny cos this song reminds me of The Shield betrayal - I discovered it the day after the betrayal happened, so it became my soundtrack while I got over my favourite faction splitting up. Amazing track.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

rihanna - love on the brain


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Finn's theme so much. I'm listening to his theme, Nakamura's, SAnitY's, the Authors Of Pain's, Sami Zayn's and Sasha's themes a lot right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Gyalchester*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


>


This again, cos I'm listening to it on repeat and damn, it's good.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Siouxsie And the Banshees 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Rushes To*

:tucky :frank1


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This song is magical. I love the sax and piano to this track... it is wonderful.

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Mordecay @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Passionfruit*


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

:dead2


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtGxhHH_xis

Can someone tell me how to embed videos?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Refuse said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtGxhHH_xis
> 
> Can someone tell me how to embed videos?


Click the red YouTube button beside the hide button. Insert the letters after watch?v= in between the two YouTube brackets.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

Cheers 

Edit, no idea why it's not working. Working fine on youtube site, oh well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Refuse said:


> Cheers
> 
> Edit, no idea why it's not working. Working fine on youtube site, oh well.


You had a space between the code and the second [/YOUTUBE]. I eliminated the space and the vid works. (Y)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ards


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

A track called Summer Girl from this album here.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The_Wire (Mar 29, 2017)

Pulp Vs Soulwax - AFTER YOU


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@La Vampira


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

wens3


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:yoda


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Always love this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Still as great and fresh as ever.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Modest Mouse*- _The Tortoise and the Tourist_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:frankiedance


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Cereal Killer (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

It's MN8 to the next level ... what d'ya think!!

They even give a mention to the back breaker lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

wens3

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Mordecay @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

:jaydance2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Be still, my beating heart! :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

Kreator - Gods Of Violence


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ards


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

ITS GLOOOOOOORIOUS!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## hunterxhunter (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A perfect coda for the series :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:honoraryblack


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## CaptainCharisma20 (Jun 9, 2016)

Eminem-Shake that
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08mmcA0Wjzo


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Get It Together (Ft. Black Coffee & Jorja Smith)*

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_*Kendrick Lamar - LOYALTY. (Ft. Rihanna)*_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lenny5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ElDiablo (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kendrick Lamar - LOVE. (Ft. Zacari)*

:trips9


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

So beautiful. :zayn3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Listening to this gem again, bruh, 1:13 - 1:16.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

My favorite band and favorite hip hop artist together :sodone :trips9 :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

X Japan - Sadistic Desire

NOW, THIS IS AMAZING!!! His voice rips your flesh through and that chorus is scorchingly awesome.






@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Mordecay @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kendrick Lamar - DUCKWORTH.*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

And now lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kendrick Lamar - GOD.*

_
"A-HAAAAAAAAAA!"_


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


Same here.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jonny '88 (Nov 19, 2016)

New Chili Peppers - The Getaway

Starting to grow on me, some pretty grooving tunes, of course not some of their best but I like it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Adorior - Vitriolic Megalomaniac






The vocalist is a woman and never underestimate a female in a Black/Death Metal band for she shall crush your soul without essence of mercy. 










And that's why I am called Satan... HAHAHAHA!!!! GET CRUSHED!!!

@Punkhead @CJ @Ambrose Girl @Chief of the Lynch Mob @Dolorian @Chrome @Trublez @Mordecay @Deadman's Hand @#Naomi'sButtIsLife @Steve Black Man @IceTheRetroKid


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Lana Del Rey - Lust For Life (Ft. The Weeknd)*


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Gorillaz - Submission (Ft. Danny Brown & Kelela)*

:trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kendrick Lamar - PRIDE.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kendrick Lamar - ELEMENT.*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Gorillaz - She's My Collar (Ft. Kali Uchis)*

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:moyes1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, I love this song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kendrick Lamar - GOD.*

*"AAAAAAA-HA!" *:kdotdance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_*Kali's Part….*_ :trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dark lyrics TBH but an underrated gem.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

And everything else on this excellent album (Forces of the Northern Nights) of live songs from Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kendrick Lamar - LOYALTY. (Ft. Rihanna)*


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

This Is Living by Hillsong Young & Free ft. Lecrae


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just perfect.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trivium - Strife


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lenny


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:trump2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Aaliyah - Steady Ground (Ft. Static Major)*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Rushes*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gojira - The Gift of Guilt


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is my favourite song from Eurovision 2017 and it didn't make the final last night, and I'm so fucking sad about that. It's a beautiful song and DESERVED it so much


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

@L-DOPA


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

acdc - TNT


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

perfect theme song for WWE GREAT BALLS OF FIRE


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bosque


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Performances 20 years apart.

Fuck getting old :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Get It Together (Ft. Black Coffee & Jorja Smith)*

:trips9


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

21 Savage- No heart


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - Faithful (Ft. Pimp C & dvsn)*


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

_Cooler's Revenge Soundtrack_ and _Kilgore_


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Given last weeks events..

Chris Cornell solo albums.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

One of the best wrestling themes ever.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This never fails to get me pumped up!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake -* 4422


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pantera - Goddamn electric


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Fun video. Song shreds as to be expected from these guys.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hadn't heard this song in YEARS, but I saw a couple of lines of the lyrics a few minutes ago, and immediately was reminded of it, looked it up on YouTube and am jamming to it now :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870288853675819011


^


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

May I ask how you post videos like that?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips8


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it wrong that I prefer this to the original version?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Watching Long Strange Trip on Amazon. So pretty much every major Grateful Dead song.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Kanye West - Hold Tight (Ft. Migos & Young Thug)_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TIL I learned acoustic covers of rap songs can be pretty enjoyable. He's also done a Get Low cover, which is made even better by the guy laughing in the back


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Kanye West - Euro Switch Hands (Ft. A$AP Rocky)_


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Childish Gambino- Do Ya Like


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_HB!_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## jamzmaxwell (Nov 2, 2015)

*Me Enamore ---- Shakira*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_*SZA - Doves In the Wind (Ft. Kendrick Lamar)*_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

kada


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:gameon


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why does everything always sound so much better in Spanish? :trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Twin Peaks put me in the mood for this:





:dance:mark


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ah this takes me back to my childhood


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/bzQYtpjMjSo?t=33[/ame]


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Domo Genesis - Long Way Home *


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Jump Up, Super Star!/I'll Be Your 1-Up Girl


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## KaZaaM (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

pure gold

[ame]https://youtu.be/gmdbgQGDWRk?t=165[/ame]


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:yoda


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lol Sensitive nipples :lol

:batista3


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:trips5


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Graving dreams
A million miles ago you seem
A star that I just don't see anymore

Words long gone
Lost on journeys we walked on
Lost are voices heard along the way

Sorry for never going by your door
Never feeling love like that anymore


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the Russian version too.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## KaZaaM (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Some awesome Mexican Thrash Metal \m/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

droppin.

[ame]https://youtu.be/YSuHrTfcikU?t=1[/ame]


----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)

MUSE - Supermassive Black Hole


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The 3rd movement :banderas


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## KaZaaM (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Rushes To*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Jay-Z -Caught Their Eyes (Ft. Frank Ocean)*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

That fucking beat.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Takes me back to my childhood, it was the first movie I ever saw in a cinema, will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd forgotten how awesome this song was.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Affiance - Kings of Deceit


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

One of those nights where I just cycle through soundtracks. Love this one. It was featured in 'The Night Of'


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tyler, The Creator - Garden Shed (Ft. Estelle)*

:trips9


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tyler, The Creator - Where This Flower Blooms (Ft. Frank Ocean)*

:banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

:sk


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

pure heaven.

thank fuck for oasis.

[ame]https://youtu.be/gqt4Mt-pfeM?t=9[/ame]


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tyler, The Creator - I Ain’t Got Time*

:dance2:dance2:dance2


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Tyler, The Creator - See You Again (Ft. Kali Uchis)_

:trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Benzino - Rock The Party*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/WHfrWItJmt0?t=15[/ame]


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kendrick Lamar - FEEL.*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Tyler, The Creator - Foreword (Ft. Can & Rex Orange County)*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

BY FAR, the best theme in wrestling today. Don't @ me


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

To a physics lecture in a summer course for high school students, the professor is boring af.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/I1FY72kzeTE?t=1[/ame]


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/5imcSPmpM-0?t=234[/ame]


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:fancybird


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

the guitar solo on this demo is lush.

[ame]https://youtu.be/6Nk_Oek5XEg?t=1[/ame]


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

When Doves Cry - Prince


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

a song basically made up of nonsense yet stills sounds more emotional than the shit roaming the charts these days.

[ame]https://youtu.be/VBuCC8Btte0?t=64[/ame]


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

A perfect entrance for Scurll.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

R.I.P. Chester Bennington
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/2206338-rip-chester-bennington-linkin-park-3.html#post69037882



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nightwish - Amaranth


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/mcdsiM69Gd0?t=7[/ame]


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/Hj-xOkHtHRg?t=2[/ame]


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance2:dance2:dance2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Lana Del Rey - Get Free*

:trips9


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Lana Del Rey - Summer Bummer (Ft. A$AP Rocky & Playboi Carti)*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That solo at 6:15 :banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Giving this a first spin...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This song was fucking robbed at Eurovision, it's a true injustice it didn't make the final. Absolutely beautiful and my favourite song of 2017 so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Still waiting for Bo's mixtape to drop...


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/M5Ni_LskhFc?t=1[/ame]


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Jamiroquai - Alright*_


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

breaking the habit - linkin park.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@ol Katti


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Judas Priest - Victim of Changes


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

On Melancholy Hill by the Gorrilaz


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

My first earworm


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

\m/


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Latest Zep boot :lenny


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Randomly obsessed with this song atm :lol


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

my main man is back in town.

"behind the lens is a poison picture you paint, lets not pretend you were ever searching for saints"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAVlZxt1GHU


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips8


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance2:dance2:dance2


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry Rick Derringer, I like this theme better.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Pink Floyd - Pulse

Pure perfection :trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pink Floyd - Another brick in the wall


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OVO Sound Radio Episode 47










http://octobersveryown.blogspot.com/2017/07/ovosound-radio-episode-47.html


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*A$AP Ferg - What Do You Do (Ft. Nav)*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*A$AP Ferg - Aww Yeah (Ft. Lil Yachty)*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

The album *My Shame Is True* by Alkaline Trio. I especially recommend the tracks Kiss You to Death, The Torture Doctor, The Temptation of St. Anthony, and Young Lovers.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:upsidedownbird


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

muse - exo politics


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas :trips9


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Beatles - Strawberry Fields Forever


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Set to Godard. A Married Woman.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:bird


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Eyes Wide Shut mood


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:goofy


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Is it any wonder why Princes & Kings are clowns that caper in their sawdust rings

https://youtu.be/brmSIGDUwnk?t=164


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9 :banderas


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

So excited to see them in concert on Sunday!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Suddenly remembered this song today. Still quite a banger, not going to lie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tame Impala - Sundown Syndrome


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

this tune is pure fire.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IIzykT3NH0


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

CNCO feat. Little Mix - Reggaeton Lento


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm embarrassed to say I like a song by Harry fucking Styles. But it's got a good ring to it :draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

They did not disappoint tonight. So great live!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brockamura (Aug 23, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGOHk2J4jV4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Epic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucking goosebumps.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Brockamura (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuck, am I in love with this beat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The Tim Ferriss Show

Great podcast


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh Hell Yeah - H-Blockx :austin4


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gary Clark Jr.-Come Together (Justice League version)





:trips9


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dedicated to Roman's contact lenses. :reigns2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dude, the fucking memories :sodone


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm kind of high and its late.....


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Some creepy shit. Listening to this guy's music conjers up thoughts of American Horror Story and Castlevania games. 
















EDIT: And this sounds like it wouldn't be out of place in a Tarantino/Rodriguez movie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Seems relevant.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

My signature pole dancing anthem.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

InexorableJourney said:


>


Love that song. Bought the CD because of it.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

:trips9 :dance :trips9 :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird :bird :bird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The production on this one. :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good soundtrack


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:banderas

This tune is soooooooo perfect.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Saw VI was such a good return to form for the series, best ending since the original. Too bad they dropped the ball yet again with the next one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Tater


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Continuing the horror movie OST marathon...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> for mention fail


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> ...


I've long had this hanging in my living room.















I got the shirt recently too.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/METALLICA-R...var=581805959564&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OVO Sound Radio episode 51


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The myxomatosis song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse





:banana :banana


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@THE RETURN OF THE SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

via @Kiz


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my absolute favourite pop songs :woo


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even care, I love this song :lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Saturday Morning Cartoon Greatest Hits


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

<3


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This song has helped me through a lot of hard times.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Howard Stern Show - August 14th 2017


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance2:dance2:dance2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Syd's part._ :trips9


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:krillin3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Have a nephrology appointment in fewer than eight hours. Don't know why the fuck that I'm still awake. :sleep


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Want some feels? I got you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Clean version. Much better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@THE RETURN OF THE SHIV







Also....


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:fancybird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Listened to Nothing More's new album and really liked it. Then something strange happened....

It made me want to listed to Limp Bizkit, so I listened to their entire Chocolate Starfish and Hotdog Flavored water album...I have no idea what came over me. Perhaps just a ton of nostalgia.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse


Let's have another of her big "hits"....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> Let's have another of her big "hits"....


Lord knows she's got some big...hits. :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucking classic right here bois

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I just love Machinae Supremacy. If you guys wanna listen to a band that mixes Metal with Video Game Music, MaSu is your answer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:upsidedownbird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can someone kindly explain to me what happened to _this_ Usher? This motherfucking guy was the shit in the early 2000's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Intuitive improvisation, is the secret of genius


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


>



The motherfucking Captain and Tennille???? God damn, I salute you.










This always reminds me of The Silence of the Lambs.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

while reading Berserk :trips9


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Energy


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:bow


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Feeling very nostalgic. Nothing but pure happiness when I hear this soundtrack.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

DAT EPICNESS kada


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

_Classic._


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's far too late here. Have a cardiologist appointment in fewer than 12 hours and it has me more than a tad concerned. Don't think this song will help me rest:


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@THE RETURN OF THE SHIV good luck for your appointment. Try this instead...






And this one is for me...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> @THE RETURN OF THE SHIV good luck for your appointment. Try this instead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. That helped. So did this:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

this is just awful besides the verses, feck sake. Most likely the worst lead single Noel has ever released.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIQdUJ04iNY


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Back from the cardiologist. No results for awhile. Hope this song doesn't reflect my immediate future:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


>









Fat, sweaty Vegas Elvis ftw!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Khuram_96 (Feb 21, 2016)

Seflon Don - Hurtin' Me ft. French Montana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Nick Johnston - Remarkably Human (2016)*

One of my favorite albums of the year. As a musician, Nick Johnston has an excellent touch of melody and articulation, which frees him from resorting to excessive shredding so as to stand out among his peers. And from a storytelling standpoint, I can't think of another lead-guitar-centered album that suits my taste more than "Remarkably Human". Unworldly melancholy, rollercoaster ride of mixed emotions, long-winded drama with an epic cadence, the comtemplation on how to perceive the world, the showing of unyielding defiance to demise and corrosion, these are my cup of tea, as opposed to the sweet, greasy feeling and the fast-food mentality that, I would say, "plague" the music aesthetics of today. Actually, I'm going to see Nick Johnston live tonight. I know it would be a great show and I can't wait for it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR4Nq0HXW_o

this is my jam without a doubt mate.

Get on the rollercoaster
The fair's in town today
Y'gotta be bad-enough to beat the brave
So get on the helter skelter Bowl into the fray


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

sorry but I love this, well done lad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljXSjIph5ZM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

> Record companies are just like weight watchers
> Why?
> They take your loot, make you less phat but more popular


:beats


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:yoda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I miss my favourite girlband of all time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

[ame]https://youtu.be/sOnqjkJTMaA?t=131[/ame]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Both together because one segued into the other. :dance


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


>


I see your little vampire flick and raise you with a tune from a_ real_ vampire film.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> I see your little vampire flick and raise you with a tune from a_ real_ vampire film.


Pah! I see you your little ditty and raise you again. I'm going hardcore! :x


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> Pah! I see you your little ditty and raise you again. I'm going hardcore! :x












I surrender. The best I can counter is with this timeless anthem:






I actually had this CD back in the day. If I remember correctly, it was this ghastly pink color. :lol


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> I surrender. The best I can counter is with this timeless anthem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't apologise for Wendy James, she was hot. I accept your gracious defeat, but I have show some love to what I think is one of the best vampire flicks ever. Plus, it's by Tangerine Dream! So 80's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> Don't apologise for Wendy James, she was hot. I accept your gracious defeat, but I have show some love to what I think is one of the best vampire flicks ever. Plus, it's by Tangerine Dream! So 80's.


Great film. I was always a huge horror fan, especially vampiric lore. I don't know if you've seen it, but the tv version of_ Salem's Lot_ scared the hell out of me. Granted, I was maybe ten at the time, but it still holds up. Oh yeah, I need to post a song:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When Usher was good :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dedicated to Roman's contacts. :reigns2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

From Dusk Till Dawn had a great soundtrack on the topic of vampire films....well in From Dusk Till Dawn's case, half vampire film.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


>


Had this album.....in 9th grade lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just gave ten vials of blood. Think I'm going to :sleep for awhile.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

If margot robbie was music.

[ame]https://youtu.be/zQFdAM67kDw?t=187[/ame]


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Really cool smooth jazzy J-pop.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

First time I saw this was at a midnight showing in Sacramento around 1988. Good times. :dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nightrow said:


>


My college roommate used to play and sing that all the time.:lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Been listening to the whole album... incredible album


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Michelle Phillips FTW


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice legs


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The CASA DEL SHIV rocking it "gangsta style" this Saturday night:






:honoraryblack :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm just getting into this album, listened to it around 3x now and it's browning on me


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Woke up with her voice in my head and a song in my heart. Truly haunting voice, at least in my eyes.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

my secondary main man, richard fecking ashcroft.

[ame]https://youtu.be/1lyu1KKwC74?t=1[/ame]


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird :bird :bird


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

Cold Roses - Ryan Adams & The Cardinals


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goodnight. :sleep


----------



## ♥ambrollinsreigns♥ (Jul 24, 2016)

The Usos: Done With That - Day One Remix


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Love this tune.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DarkLady


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/hbwo17q-UDg?t=25[/ame]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


>


:hmmm





 :cena5


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kendrick Lamar -* _PRIDE._


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Decapitated - The Knife


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Uriah Heep - Salisbury


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

stunning.

[ame]https://youtu.be/M5Ni_LskhFc?t=2[/ame]


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

what a BABE


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

roud


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The ting goes skrrrahh, pap, pap, ka-ka-ka.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Roses are red. Marshmello is white.
When I met you, it was love at first sight.

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> :dance


"Are you talkin' to me...?"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> "Are you talkin' to me...?"


Indeed I am. Hello,Lady. :andre2


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Call me crazy. Accuse me of having no taste. Call me Ishmael, but this song sincerely speaks to me.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Wishbone Ash - Wishbone Ash (1970)


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse






Care to dance? :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


>


Cowboys from Hell! Memories of the early 90's


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I do!


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> Of course I do!


Amazing. :banderas :sodone

I've got some of my own moves:






Hope you got some red shoes:





:dancingpenguin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> Amazing. :banderas :sodone
> 
> I've got some of my own moves:
> 
> ...


Oh I've got soooo many shoes, of course...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://i.giphy.com/media/ctNI9b8PwxlU4/giphy.mp4

Thus concludes* SHIV'S Saturday Dance Extravaganza*. :dancingpenguin :banana :dancingpenguin :banana


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> Oh I've got soooo many shoes, of course...


I'm sure you have an unparalleled collection. Sadly, mine are worse for the wear.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9
@SUPA HOT FIRE.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Forgot how cute Ashanti was wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This song has been playing in my head ever since it was mentioned to me via pm. It's pretty catchy. 



:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://youtu.be/BzYjgiVu2P8


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got back from my umpteenth doctors appointment, Time to relax:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Happy Halloween....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got back from yet another doctors appointment. Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Halloween Night and I have no one to dance with. :cry


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

blast from the past


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The memories :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

loverly


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:done

This whole show blew my socks off.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

RIP Daisy Berkowitz/Scott Putesky


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time to rock out!





:dance :dancingpenguin :trips9


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obnoxiously loud Fireworks outside my window in large quantities. It's great.

:tripsscust


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

first song song on the new noel gallagher that I can call a banger.

cant believe hes got a person playing a pair of scissors though, terrible.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrJDlO0IssI


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse





 Try not to get the vapors. :sodone


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just posted this in another thread, but it's so good I'm having another go at it:


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Song from one of my absolute favorite movies:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For a friend:


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice, haunting version.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

t.A.T.u - Obezyanka Nol

Old times


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

you know its getting hard to fly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPm6f1HNzgw


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This song never fails to reduce me to tears. :mj2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:Will


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse

https://i.imgur.com/C6FGj1s.mp4


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@THE RETURN OF THE SHIV


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Perfect. Beautiful.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

fools gold mate, absolute banger.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1H2GYCyUrk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


>


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Run the Jewels- Legend has it


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It's much more than them trying to rewrite SIBLY, too :armfold

It's bloody gorgeous.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse A good FUCK YOU song. :dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse A good FUCK YOU song. :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This came on the radio today, and the nostalgia was too much to handle :mj2


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This came on the radio today, and the nostalgia was too much to handle :mj2


At least they chilled on Sunday...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Uncle Tupelo- Graveyard Shift.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

GENERIC BIDDLE MUSIC! Though I absolutely love it anyway.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@THE RETURN OF THE SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

coldplay never did better than the end of this song, its pure art.

https://youtu.be/5imcSPmpM-0?t=239


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@THE RETURN OF THE SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> @THE RETURN OF THE SHIV


I am nigh unmentionable. It's best to quote me. :benson


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9 :dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This song always speaks to me.:


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

special thanks to @Kiz for helping me not be a retard. finally posted this bad boy lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bacon sizzling or the sound of rain? :hmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RIP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I hope they play this theme when Jeff returns.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I fecking love this tune.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AyBC6-gnHg


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse





>


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse :lmao


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Pixies.....


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse

Are you:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse
> 
> Are you:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse
> 
> Are you:


Such a good song.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

absolute banger, roll on next friday.

when its gone you know its gone you walk another mile.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNqADIBkovA


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sue me :aryep


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

johnny fecking marr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

december_blue said:


>


Damn. Great minds really do think alike.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Can't believe it's been 20 years since Michael Hutchence passed away.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My mood leaving Work today :flairdance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This is amazing from this new Power Metal/Metalcore band from Brazil. Enjoying!!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry kids, we are putting up the tree.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Meh..... tree put up lets do something different....


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

the ultimate 60' s memories song


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

my anthem in 1989....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

so now we go to to my one of my top 3 of all time. .....


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:rafa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

what a stunning track, tomorrow is the day!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse :dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Narcisse said:


>


They are so good live! I got to see them opening up for the Foo Fighters in 2015.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Naecisse


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://youtu.be/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is absolutely amazing. Everyone do yourself a favour & give this a watch. She takes constant song requests for over an hour, and plays them off memory alone. Let me say that again, one fucking hour :monkey Her brain must be fried. She does every single one of them perfectly as well. This might be one of most impressive things I've ever seen. 

I wish I had talent :mj2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Greenlawler said:


>


I love The Breeders, I saw them and The Pixies live several times when I was a kid, and they were always incredible.







@THE RETURN OF THE SHIV


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips8


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> I love The Breeders, I saw them and The Pixies live several times when I was a kid, and they were always incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now if only I had a username that weren't nigh unmentionable. :trolldog


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> Now if only I had a username that weren't nigh unmentionable. :trolldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


>


I was trying to remember where I heard this from and then remembered I heard it at the end of this segment.






:lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

no thanks Shiv lol......to each his own


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

IMO Paul Rogers is the greatest rock n roll voice ever....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

these guys changed the game....


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Avenged Sevenfold - Hail to the King.

Those first 70 seconds would make an awesome entrance theme for a wrestler.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A beach song:


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> @Narcisse








But also....






You know why.


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Followed by






One of them kinda mornings!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


> But also....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do know that if you ever get sand in your tailpipe, nest take your car to the:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

SHIVVY POO III: SHIV HARD WITH A VENGEANCE said:


> @Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@SHIVVY POO III:SHIV HARD WITH A VENGEANCE are you still unmentionable...?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby

Aye, I am still nigh unmentionable.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

SHIVVY POO III: SHIV HARD WITH A VENGEANCE said:


> @Santa's Baby
> 
> Aye, I am still nigh unmentionable.


Well, damn.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> Well, damn.


Yeah, my name is about 40 characters, but there is no payoff for a mention. 

At least I'm not:


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

if we are doing christmas songs then Im going to go with this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Disney music


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

It was never supposed to go down the way it fucking did! smh, facepalm! I loved this stupid little website where I could be freeeeee.
Live and learn and I definitely learned from the mistakes I made here and that haunt me daily. Yikes!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

this beat is pure fire.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SHIVVY POO III: SHIV HARD WITH A VENGEANCE said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

SHIVVY POO III: SHIV HARD WITH A VENGEANCE said:


>


Goddamn it. Now I feel compelled to admit that I actually think his "Reckless" album is really good.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

very tasty.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

what a pile of shit, youtube autoplay is going off right away.

its over alright, those clothes are on the bedroom floor because she couldnt get away from this song quick enough.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paramore-After Laughter album.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a massive crush on the woman in this vid back in '83.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@SANta's Helper






PS Try to mention me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @SANta's Helper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I assume you mean me Mr @HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS

All I can say to that darling, is....


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Had a massive crush on the woman in this vid back in '83.


How about Caroline Munro?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> I assume you mean me Mr @HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS
> 
> All I can say to that darling, is....


https://media.tenor.com/videos/db06b089da76467ddc42e9dbc2e3beb9/mp4

Juat shows how tired I am. That is why I failed at mentioning you. :yoda







PS No dice on the mention and you're wide awake.. :trolldog


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> How about Caroline Munro?


Didn't know she was in that. Think she did some monster movies and Sinbad. She was hot.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> https://media.tenor.com/videos/db06b089da76467ddc42e9dbc2e3beb9/mp4
> 
> Juat shows how tired I am. That is why I failed at mentioning you. :yoda
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby ,,,helper.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby ,,,helper.


I prefer "enabler"....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby ...enabler


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby ...enabler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

have a good one chaps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:cudi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

GTA: San Andreas getting me in to Country Music since 2004. :banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Not gonna lie, I want Jerry's dress in this vid, complete with tail.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

that solo at 2:40 is margot robbie in music form.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:trips9


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The King Of Pop and The King Of New York :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


Goddamn it. That's one Freudian slip you are never going to let me forget. So today, let me dedicate this truly terrible song to you...







You are SO welcome.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Home Alone :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

page 1520, theres a light that you give me when Im shadow, theres a feeling within me, an everglow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

To commemorate the fact that a glitch has my post count presently stuck on 666.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> To commemorate the fact that a glitch has my post count presently stuck on 666.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

come on, turn up the sun, turn it up for page 1521

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Ken Meister in his peak


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Maybe I got mine but you'll all get yours!*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello Dolly!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

* God I'm willing to make this my mission
give up the women
before I lose half of what I own *


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

You're a ******* heart break who is really bad at lying


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Composed with artificial intelligence.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:fancybird


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Old School Rap Battle

Kool Moe Dee ambushes Busy Bee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

When I wake up all alone
And I'm thinking of your skin
I remember, I remember what you told me

Said that we're not lovers, we're just strangers
With the same damn hunger
To be touched, to be loved, to feel anything at all






Sorry WF for my temper and psychopathic ways.

Shit has gotten really real! I don't wanna pass away right now. I don't know how much longer I can live with this condition though. I have threatened to kill myself to everyone I fuckin' know. They don't understand how I let a stupid wrestling forum or anything that concerns wrestling fuck with me so much. 

Maybe it happened for a reason, I don't talk to strangers anymore, I don't speak sexual to people. These are things that only took place here! 

I am scared something will happen to me one day and this will all come back to haunt me though I've broken no laws :lol

I've spent my entire 20s being a good girl and I ruin everything after my Dad died and I joined this forum while being a drunk. I don't drink anymore. That is for DAMN sure!

This place helped me a lot as an artist, to shape and create characters for myself as well as talk about entertainment and wrestling.

I'll never forget you, its like we made a baby and we are stuck with each other! 

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

YOU LOVE ME! >:wink2::x


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby







But also...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby

You missed a post. :trolldog


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby
> 
> You missed a post. :trolldog


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

this is actually really good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Rushes To*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

page 1535 has got some good beats man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*See, before I let you go
One last thing I need to let you know
You ain't never seen nothing crazier than
This bitch when she off her Lexapro
Remember that last time in Mexico?
Remember that last time, the episode?
Asking me why the hell I text in code?
Four times just to say, "Don't text me, hoe"
Told you four times, "Don't test me, hoe"
And we finna lose all self-control
But you ain't finna be raising your voice at me
Especially when we in the Giuseppe store
But I'mma have the last laugh in the end
'Cause I'm from a tribe called check a hoe
Yeah, I'mma have to laugh Indian
'Cause I'm from a tribe called check a hoe*


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

She thinks I'm psycho cuz I like to rhyme her name with things! 







Thanks to the people from this forum were so nice and accepting of me. Even during my worst of times! I am doing alright in the real world, sure the struggle is real but I still got some fans and love in this world. I don't want my painful bad time from here to follow me to the real world. I know that's my paranoia and ya'll don't give a fuck and done forgot. It's my mental illness that won't let me forget and obsesses but it happens, could be worse, I could have cancer or something like that. 

PEACE!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

well going country tonight.....my roots lol

my favorite country song ever.....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Last one tonight Waylon is gold


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Well they say the sky's the limit
And to me that's really true
But my friend you have seen nothing
Just wait til I get through


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:trips9


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


It is hard to say sorry. VERY hard. Would a 3 song lapdance suffice?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

pure banger.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


Don't worry. I'm not going to get anything "in my eyes", because...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I am a rap chick but this rock tune is my life :lol


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Alone out in Saint-Tropez
Lookin' as fine as a damn Monet
Tryna hydrate on Perrier
Everybody thirsty, drinks on me
When I'm out, clothes on lay away
Tryna take back what you say to me
I don't give a damn what you say to me
There ain't no time for games with me

I'm moving on, I'm getting paid
I'm on my own, I had some space to deal with it
I'm moving on, it's getting late
Go and grab someone and find a place to deal with it

Yeah, don't even try
Can't fuck up my vibe
Double cuppin' in the ride
Motherfucker, don't play with me






Check me out, this gorgeous blonde, perky tits, squat for my ass, wrote my first rap song tonight, I'm done with this shit. Ya'll changed me and made me. Thank you and hate you!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance @Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

If it ain't XO, it gots to go. :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Yup, I am a Derrick Bateman aka EC3 fan. *_


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

LOL 2:29
LOL 4:07


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I must be some kind of retarded masochist to keep signing in here 





I killed the Gimme More character though. I have a hard time between reality and fantasy

It gets lonely being locked away in the mental ward.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>







Eye of the tiger, man. Eye of the tiger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

this was the beat back in 2002.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a rapper! :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I'm a rapper! :woo


You're not a rapper, you're a very...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> You're not a rapper, you're a very...


I'm just


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I'm just


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

One of the dopest themes in WWE right now :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I won't take no prisoners, won't spare no lives
Nobody's putting up a fight
I got my bell, I'm gonna take you to hell
I'm gonna get you, Satan get you
*






You bitches think you know about Satan but what you don't know is I am the satanic black magick Goddess! When it comes back on me? I don't even care cuz I am crazy so can take the pain. Its worth doing because praising Satan actually works.

It comes with a price and I know choosing this path will eventually take my life but I want to die young. I be even uglier with wrinks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


>


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Gimme More said:


> *I won't take no prisoners, won't spare no lives
> Nobody's putting up a fight
> I got my bell, I'm gonna take you to hell
> I'm gonna get you, Satan get you
> ...


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

R.I.P Dime. 13 years ago today.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

the rock has no idea what the feck is happening

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby





 :cena5


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

:x :trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:ban


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

a thought Liz was so hot back in the day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Southern Rock anthem that always gets me fired up.....


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Santa's Baby:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

and now the DOC let us not forget...


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Nightrow said:


> Santa's Baby:


The Queen!


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:flairdance


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia day today, don't mind me.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Satan's Baby


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Honestly I don't smoke weed but this song....this song was an anthem for me.

Phish in Japan?






Billy Breathes is a top ten album for me.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Well let's actually do history lol. Punk music welcome to the world


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Satan's Baby


I think I must be SATAN's Baby...the tag worked! Uh oh...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> I think I must be SATAN's Baby...the tag worked! Uh oh...


 @Santa's Hamburger Helper

:yes It worked! :woo Now am I simply dyslexic or did:





>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

and now the song Steven King calls the greatest rock song of all time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Hamburger Helper
> 
> :yes It worked! :woo Now am I simply dyslexic or did:
> 
> ...


You're definitely not dyslexic, and I don't think it was the Devil. I think you're just...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

LG's absolute peak.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

under-rated rock god


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

and here Billy is again but this time I bring you one of the first rock and wrestling videos....Memphis was so ahead of it's time....and so was Billy Squire.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Getting serious....one of the GOAT's


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you don't bop your head to this song, then you're doing life all wrong.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If you don't bop your head to this song, then you're doing life all wrong.


Here's the Big Pun and Fat Joe version of Deep Cover from 1998 that's just as badass if you're interested.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:cudi


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I gotta say, today was a good day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Dedicated to Vinnie Mac


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Should have been Gordon Solu's entrance music.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The lead singer is most ocularly pleasing. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@The Amazing Santa's Baby


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

In View by the Tragically Hip. 

Could someone kindly explain how to imbed YouTube videos using a phone.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Sexy Helper


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:austin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Sexy Helper


I see that I seem to have aquired some new names, whereas you are still unmentionable! At least I assume its me, otherwise....


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Buttermaker said:


> In View by the Tragically Hip.
> 
> Could someone kindly explain how to imbed YouTube videos using a phone.


Go onto YouTube but select the desktop view version, and then copy and paste the link for the song you want at the top. Then post it in the YouTube tags here removing the section in the link before the first = sign.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> I see that I seem to have aquired some new names, whereas you are still unmentionable! At least I assume its me, otherwise....


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

_Motherfuck Dre, motherfuck Snoop, motherfuck Death Row, yo and here comes my left blow_ :banderas


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Feeling a bit religious today


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:jaydance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:bird


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

a guilty pleasure...

sorry, I almost feel bad lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


one of my favs


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Back to cool stuff....kind of


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

glam rock lives, good on you England to bad the States never got Slade. They had one hit here in America but set records in England. Opened for Ozzy here and got a re-brith.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So I am not done...another glam rock fav from good ole England. A band, Mud that had numerous hits in England that never broke through to the States.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Nightrow said:


>


Oh no. You've done it now and triggered my secret love of 5ive shame...


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Might as well have the original sample too...


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Santa's Baby said:


> Oh no. You've done it now and triggered my secret love of 5ive shame...







Unfortunately 5ive are now 3hree but Three ain't enough, man, we need Five!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Nightrow said:


> Unfortunately 5ive are now 3hree but Three ain't enough, man, we need Five!


My favourite was "J". He had it all. The eyebrow ring, the questionable rap skills, the abs. Mostly it was the abs...


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Santa's Baby said:


> My favourite was "J". He had it all. The eyebrow ring, the questionable rap skills, the abs. Mostly it was the abs...


That cardboard cutout of Sean they used in the music video :lmao

Yeah, J was my favourite too. Thought he was the coolest cause of the eyebrow ring and the haircut. Ritchie's my second fave. Abs my third fave. Sean fourth fave because he reminded me of D-Lo Brown. And Scott fifth. I'm surprised J isn't on great terms with Ritchie, Sean and Scott. Thought they were all close and I don't know if Five would be the same without him. But I'm sure they'll all make up one day and we'll get a proper Five reunion one day 

:lenny2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Always did think the Music Video was cool in this


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:krillin3


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

One of the best music videos of all time, in my opinion. The false finish into the dance break at the end gets me every single time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@TAFKA Nimbus


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @TAFKA Nimbus


TAFKA Nimbus that you speak of? I don't think we want her showing up again. I have it on good authority that she was a...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Good Girl

Beware. I can make:


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Good Girl
> 
> Beware. I can make:


Now I wouldn't have said I was a good girl either...I think the truth is...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> Now I wouldn't have said I was a good girl either...I think the truth is...


As long as you don't:






All this quoting of me. :tripsscust I double dog dare you to mention me. :trolldog


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Bad news. Even if you are no longer unmentionable, I can't tag you on my phone. It won't work. So although...






...this is all that happens. @HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS 

Well holy fuck. It worked.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


> Bad news. Even if you are no longer unmentionable, I can't tag you on my phone. It won't work. So although...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice try, but


Spoiler: Did it?



*THE SHIV * still unmentionable since May 28, 2017 :hohoho


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Nice try, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Did it?
> ...


Well damn. Looks like this goes back to being your official theme song. Permanently.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :banderas


I might be in the minority here but Tokyo Drift for me is the best fast and furious movie. The song is straight faya.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Because Joan's solo version is better than The Runaway's version.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not as good as the original, but it's 'aight.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>












---.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In honor of my sister's birthday (she of the short arms). I dedicate this group:





:hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Lucky Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Lucky Baby


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Back when REM was edgy and on the front end of the alt revolution....1984? ish


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

All Skate! 

If you don't understand...sorry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Useless fact: I once dated a guy who looked like a cross between Curt Smith from Tears For Fears and 90's tennis player Goran Ivanisavic.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Fourth store in a row that this is playing in. The universe wants me to post it...


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Mistress Narcisse


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Mistress Narcisse


OUCH! I demand you...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

so good


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nas is one of the greatest collaborators ever.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Nightrow said:


>


Dang it Nitrow I was in a good mood....now I'm thinking of better days lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How I felt today


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Damn, I used to jam to Travis. Gonna jam some of their songs later


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

My mood


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@To Whom It May Concern


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @To Whom It May Concern


The Queen!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

HerNotThem said:


> My mood


Can't wait to rewatch season 3 again.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Favorite Smurf Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Favorite Smurf Baby


Does this mean...






....?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who remembers this song? :mj2

Dad :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The GOAT Skynyrd song nobody knows.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


I had a monster crush on here when she was with the GoGo's


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

In fact dangit virus....


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Sit back and enjoy what real country music should sound like.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

and if you liked that one here's....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If this song doesn't make you go :trips9 you might not have working ears :aryep


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Barry Manilow's Biggest Fan


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Barry Manilow's Biggest Fan


Well he does in fact write the songs that make the whole world sing. 






Now if he would just do a cover of this...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ashanti was so hot :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Ashanti was so hot :sodone


She still is!


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this the most catchiest song to ever exist?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

forgot rose made a song about not sharing that wooden board...










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish I could play Guitar, I'd totally go & do this. :beckylol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@SHIV'S MAGICAL ASSISTANT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @SHIV'S MAGICAL ASSISTANT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Santa's Baby said:


>


Aw Cripes! I thought I had tagged Ambrose Girl. :trolldog


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Aw Cripes! I thought I had tagged Ambrose Girl. :trolldog


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:flairdance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chester :mj2 What a voice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What I imagine SHIV sings to @Santa's Baby :sneaky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> What I imagine SHIV sings to @Santa's Baby :sneaky


Actually it's this one:






@Santa's Favorite Stroker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This song just started playing in my head for no reason.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Actually it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:sodone :lmao :heston
@Santa's Baby


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> :sodone :lmao :heston
> 
> @Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:millhouse





 @Santa's Baby


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> :millhouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watching Back to the Future on Netflix :thumbsup


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I always assumed this wasnt as bad as people made out, it was just the thing to hate but feck me it is bad....more than bad.

"yesterday was thursday....thursday, today is friday.... friday, we we we so excited, we so excited, we gonna have a ball today, tomorrow is saturday and sunday comes afterwards"..

im fecking speechless at those lyrics.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Feeling mellow tonight


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Picking it up a little with this forgotten mid 90's indie hit...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

One more tonight....how these guys were overlooked for Oasis I have no idea...."There She Goes" was their GOAT but the entire album was classic...






They put out the best album of 1990 in a very crowded field and five years before the eerily similar sounding Oasis.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

One of my earliest Christmas memories is hearing this song as I rode back to my house on Christmas Eve in the late 70's






Years later I would hear Garth Brooks do this as his live encore. I hated Garth but I took my girlfriend at the time, because she was a Garth fan.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

My childhood....deal with it lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Santa's Baby said:


>


One of my GOAT'S!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


WTF Shiv you are killing me tonight...great memories


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

All right Shiv memory train.....I counter with this....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I almost posted Jam on It lol but I thought I had done that before...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Lets go....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Fun night...gotta go to bed but....


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

In the kitchen baking mince pies and Christmas cookies...and movin' ma thing.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TrueBliss were the first ever act formed on a reality music TV show :lol And they came from my country! Sorry rest of the world, it's our fault all the shows like Idol and X Factor exist :evil


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Remember this like it was yesterday


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Frank Ocean - Wither_


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

maybe my favorite pop-alt power ballad as a collegian.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

The Cars - Moving in Stereo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:yoda


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The best bad Cash ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's dancing goes so well with the beat :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The single greatest Christmas tune of all time.....bar none

The best selling song ever. no matter the genre


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know what their current shit is meant to be, but I'll always stand by early 2000's Coldplay. They've lost their identity to me recently.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Heard this on Dog And Beth On The Hunt.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

:trips9 :x


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

what is this now? this is dark as feck for thomas the tank engine......just casually locking a living train behind a wall to die because he didnt follow orders....

"I think he deserved his punishment dont you?....." *cue music*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

2:52 onwards is simply one of the best pieces of music ever created.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@You know who you are.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @You know who you are.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

IT'S CHRISTMAS EVE :woo :woo


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woo


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If only it was actually snowing. We haven't had a 'White Christmas' in forever. :mj2


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yippie Ki-Yay motherfuckers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


One of the Goats


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


Thought about listening to this one....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


No, no, no. You need the BEST version :sneaky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


>


:lol Love that and the Heat Miser too. :sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Just finished watching this movie as I put gifts out......one of my favs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Greenlawler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Love me some Bass Rakin


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

One last listen. Goodbye Christmas for another year :mj2 It went so fast. God, I'm getting old.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Santa's Baby


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy Boxing Day! :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy Boxing Day! @Santa's Baby


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Great Southeastern American Christmas Song...


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

One of my top 50


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay last Christmas song....gonna leave it to Buck


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@The once and future Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Dragonforce - Soldiers of the Wasteland


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @The once and future Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hohoho


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Iced earth's version is better though


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

:naito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Been a while since I listened to Arctic Monkeys :trips9


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

HOW THE SHIV STOLE CHRISTMAS said:


> @Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spoiler: Ha!Ha!











@Narcisse


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Shake dat booty gurlll


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The Jack-Shit song


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Such a good song for a classic video game. :trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who remembers this song? Holy shit :lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Who remembers this song? Holy shit :lmao


That still gets played at so many parties & clubs lol!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Blind Guardian's (and power metal's) masterpiece.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

It's BRYAN DANIELSON!!!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Didn't like this to begin with. But it's grown on me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Kendrick Lamar - PRIDE._


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Nuff people say you know they can't believe, Jamaica we have a bobsled team!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Album of the year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Living In A Box - Living In A Box*_


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

GOAT president


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Gheez Shiv Power Girl ouch.....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:gameon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

and one more tonight dipping into my top ten of all time.....for about two years the Connells were my soundtrack to life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Check out the former wrestler in this video. He was called Steve Strong not to be confused with the Calgary one. I think he and Jesse Ventura teamed in Hawaii.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:thecause


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Rollin down the street, smokin indo, sippin on gin and juice
Laid back (with my mind on my money and my money on my mind)"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:krillin3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The memories dude 










Brian :mj2


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

"Where we're going, you won't need eyes to see"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Micheal Jackson who?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is what you're supposed to listen to on New Years, apparently, so whatever. :shrug


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

wens2


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SHIV THE UNMENTIONABLE said:


>


Good one Shiv


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I would hate to go on after these guys


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I blame this on Shiv and Stranger Things 2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@IceTheRetroKid :hohoho @chemical


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

SHIV THE UNMENTIONABLE said:


> @IceTheRetroKid :hohoho @chemical







SHIV <3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

chemical said:


> SHIV <3






 @IceTheRetroKid You can watch. :yes


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The only way to bring in the new year, bout the time it's done it will be 2018 in the real America lol






GOAT ROCK SONG


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

From Freebird to this crap, seriously? 

Course correct....Pointer Sisters? For the love of all things rock and roll? 






IJ you are lucky I am not a red rep guy lol..,


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SHIV THE UNMENTIONABLE said:


>


lol


Still no Pointer Sisters


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I see your smarmy response and take it to a new much better level. 







i mean, to me Phish's greatest accomplishment was "Billy Breathes" and this one video


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay I hate New York and just about single thing about it, but here's an exception.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> Okay I hate New York and just about single thing about it, but here's an exception.


Then you should love this diss track to New York.

















SHIV THE UNMENTIONABLE said:


>


That A-Teens song I posted was a cover of this, lol. They're an Abba tribute band. A(bba) Teens.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

One of the best pieces of music in a game EVER!


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

2018, lets start with an absolute banger from the best album in the fecking world mate.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cam'Ron - Horse & Carriage (Feat. Mase)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Noreaga ft. The LOX, Big Pun, Cam'ron, Nature - Banned From TV


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Nightrow said:


>





Nightrow said:


>


You directly influenced my choices this morning! Thank you. :up


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

I have been listening to this song on repeat.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

shove horns on everything, if theres horns already on it, shove more on.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol how late 90s/early 00s is this.....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Frank Ocean - Wither*

:frankdance2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Remember when Dizzee Rascal was played everywhere? Totally forgot about this guy :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I adore K-pop so much.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I love it when you call me Big Poppa!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@Flair Flop...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2 :banderas


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know if you know this, but Hall & Oates are the shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Khaosbreed (Oct 5, 2017)

Shinedown - How You Love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heard this on the radio while I was waiting in line at the pharmacy, scant minutes ago.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Should have been the soundtrack to the feud between Jericho and Omega.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

this was a banger when the dudleys were knocking about.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse





:bow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This song just randomly started playing in my head and I still remember every word. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I miss the old JT. His new songs just really aren't that good to me.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Officially my new favorite theme in wrestling.





:dandance
:dandance2
:dandance3
:frankdance2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@Flair Flop


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj4


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i miss primetime whoooop!


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I really have to be right mood for nickelback but they arnt that bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Obsessed with this song right now!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What happened to Sean Paul? He used to make some jams.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This was my shit back in the day. :banderas Memories.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

this bores into my soul.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

ARE YOU READY?!?! :hbk2 :creepytrips


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got really in to UK Garage again for some reason. It's dead now though :mj2 These old tracks still live to this day for me though.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"As far back as I can remember, I always wanted to be a gangster."

...I love that movie. I rewatched it today.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

The whisper of the wind xD


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

lovely


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Paradise Circus by Massive Attack


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Jay-Z - On To The Next One*

:banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hopsin - the purge


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woo


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm back.......from vacation


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

so sad


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Gareth Gates (and Westlife) > Will Young.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

angry tonight....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


>


one of my top 25 of all time


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

That's what I'm telling myself anyway as I turn 27 today


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn, So Solid Crew. The memories.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Nightrow said:


> That's what I'm telling myself anyway as I turn 27 today


Tenuous musical links? Oh I got 'em!






Happy Birthday!


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


^


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Narcisse said:


> Tenuous musical links? Oh I got 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Not your typical girlband pop.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good thing I love Pepsi. :trolldog


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

[YOUTTHW-5OUTSt8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Feel like The Terminator is coming after me when I listen to this :side:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This was my Mom's favourite song. She used to play it all the time whenever I visited to annoy me. Secretly, it was always a guilty pleasure song of mine :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Jaden Smith's The Karate Kid. My nephew is watching it.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn, U2 was the shit back then. Fuck Bono though :side:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Seems fitting for today.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:rock2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RIP Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Dreaming my Dreams. In Memoriam Dolores O'Riordan (1971-2018)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Personal friends.....

They have been "close" to breaking through so many times, and have won numerous indy awards.....sad they have never got their "hit".


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


>


Good gosh you ruined my night.

Makes me think of 1993 and how much "that girl" broke my heart.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I need some recovery from that Shiv bomb....







Go away Shiv lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Get you some of this


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


>


I was just about to post this......


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I love this!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Total Zeppelin ripoff, but I kinda liked this song back in 1988.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Such a throwback. Better than most songs these days. Such a catchy tune with a great beat. I can't see it ever getting old. Kind of sad how much Usher has fallen off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Felipe El Hombre - Hijos del Sol


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

Red Velvet - Peek-A-Boo <3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Shannon Curfman - Few and Far Between


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Band Name: Macbeth 
Song Title: Without You 
Album Title: Superangelic Hate Bringers 
Genre: Gothic Metal 
Year: 2007 
Origin: Italy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love this song cos it mentions Stone Cold in the second verse  Wrestling references in songs ftw.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Throwback.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

This is catchy as hell :bryan2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Roxy Music - More than this. Heard it while playing GTA Vice city


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

RHCP - Californication


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jesus, what's happened JT. fpalm Not sure what type of music he's trying to do anymore :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:sodone


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Harakiri for the Sky - Heroine Waltz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

aloe blacc - king is born


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:mj2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Woo-Hoo


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Old dudes killing it.....
and on the flute no less, lol


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't believe I never thought to look up a Metal version of Cotton Alley before. Totally worth it. Cotton Alley rules and it's even better in Metal form.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Addicting song. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can pick out any Ashanti song & the nostalgia is overflowing. :sodone


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

my favorite is this one


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there a more Iconic duo than her & Ja Rule?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I heard this guy live at some festival not long ago and he still sounds exactly the same.

big up nik kershaw man.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had no idea they reunited :sodone Ashanti's voice has got even better with age, and I swear she's got even hotter as well. Neither of them look like they've aged :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Great tribute to In Living Color/Fresh Prince Of Bel Air/New Jack Swing/the 90's :banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still think Lotto won :armfold


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What happened to Shaggy, man? :mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dedicated to the erstwhile troll:





 :trumpout unkout


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Money - Of Mice & Men Cover.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Terror Universal - Passage of Pain


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Baby Driver :mark:


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

NXT Takeover brought me to this song. I had heard the name Asking Alexandria before, and despite typically being a rap/hip-hop guy, I really gravitated towards this one.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Bring me your 90's


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

and I intro you to the birth of screamo......when it actually was cool before anyone named it. Two of these guys became Foo Fighters


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This song popped into my mind this morning. Must have been thirty years since I heard it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:krillin3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Big Sean - Bigger Than Me*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Odd choice to get Metro Boomin to remix this. I don't mind it though.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Gotta pay homage to the NEW IWGP UNITED STATES CHAMPION:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This came on the Radio. Nostalgia overload. :lol


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Dark Star (Jan 29, 2018)

Diplomatic Immunity - Drake


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*You're the thought that's haunting me*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've had a crush on the woman in this vid ever since it first came out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can't wait for more info/footage of this game :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

NO-NO-NOTORIOUS!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bjpenn Actually not bad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Those stupid Twilight movies did not deserve such good soundtracks. :zayn3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is a classic right here :banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Fun starts at 1.15. Let that riff wash over you. "To wear Chanel, you have to shave first..."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alicia Keys :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ards


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

They are awesome to see live!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RIP


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hillsong Young + Free - In Sync


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

My grandma never lets me watch this music video when I was a kid.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The days when Kelly Clarkson was my crush.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

nostalgia hits hard. Still lit af doe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Whenever I challenge someone to one of those 'try not to move' test on youtube, I just play them this. I win every time. :fact


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone remember these guys?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I always thought the song was better than the show.





God bless the theremin.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This song...Ihsahn is GOAT :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

NG simply outdid himself with this one.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

NZ hip hop, which isn't even my thing, but this song is awesome.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Man, that opening and ending to this song always gets to me whenever I listen to this.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no idea why there's a photo of a boyband there, cos this song is by a female singer :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

My dude, the BITW, CM Punk!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:blackpanther :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dead2


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kendrick Lamar - Big Shot (Ft. Travis $cott) 

Wakanda, welcome*

:blackpanther :dance


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

you knew things were about to get hype when this beat dropped in the 90s


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The OG's!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Wu!!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Watch Out! Watch Out! - Dale Oliver


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Mozzy - Seasons (FT. Sjava Reason)*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

20LigerZero17 said:


>


A perennial fav of the currently listening to section, good taste points


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:Westbrook


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Zacari - Redemption (Ft. Babes Wodumo)_

:frankdance2 :Westbrook :dance2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Vince Staples - Opps (Ft. Yugen Blakrok)*

Yugen Blakrok's part tho… :dead2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

its a long way down when you're the wrong way round.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

first time live in 15 years, pure banger.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*SOB x RBE - Paramedic! (Ft. Kendrick Lamar & Zacari)
*
:dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

boss tune.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

need some mash to go with this banger.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Nba 2k14. <3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:blackpanther


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

mah lad santa still got that game


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

youtube autoplay is the best thing since slice bread mate.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

"Never let them bare witness to the tears in your eyes and never take a handshake from the prophets and their lies"


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ulysses reminds me of Seth Rollins, if Seth was a ginger with blue eyes.





Set faces to stunned





Woo-oo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Goat guitar solo.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:flairdance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trying to get sleepy. 

All it's doing is making me need a piss :lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_The Weeknd - Six Feet Under_


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I prefer old Eminem.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I prefer old Eminem.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I still remember the day when this classic came out!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


Damn, I was just going to post that song.

To counter that, I'll post this instead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

InexorableJourney said:


>


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Their so wasted.....but still playing one of the GOAT tunes


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I liked it better when less of us posted here.

lol

so this was actually one of my favorite songs in junior high, I really don't know why.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

gonna apologize in advance haha. Lots of old time memories


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

They say I'm Cocky and I say


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

PrettyLush said:


>


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

For the American Dragon himself!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nuclearhammer - Winter's Profane Acrimony


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've always said if Bray Wyatt ever changed his theme, I want him to use this. Obviously they'd need to edit it a little bit, but...yeah. :bored


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

This theme goes harder than any theme in the business right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Early 2000's 50 Cent :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born Free (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Fiona in a red dress+PTAnderson directing= :sodone


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Vice City. :zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Classic right here.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This song gives me so many happy memories. GTA Vice City :banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


nothing comes close to this one imo


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Tangerine Dream - Cloudburst Flight



Eight glorious minutes of 80's new age synth pop.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Not sure why (may be I am a little demented) but I have been listening to "I want it that way" with a slideshow of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey! 2:31 its Courtney Rocks


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

forget about punk this tune is pure fire and corey glover is a vocal wizard mate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I dont know what Im fancying tonight so feck it. All I can say is tom jones mustve owed someone an extortionate amount of money to do this shit......






....but its good shit.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

this is quite possibly the best thing I have ever seen....Im speechless, its beautiful.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:done


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

:homer


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

so I honestly liked this song way back when.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

another lame 80's song that I loved....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Moments away from the (proper) reunion of the GOLDEN LOVERS!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Premium Phil...Lord have mercy.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think I prefer this to the actual music video. :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:ellen

The dude at 6:39 is so contemplating his sexuality :lol


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"Rollin down the street, smokin indo, sippin on gin and juice"


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :banderas


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:gameon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

:x Would be the greatest National Anthem if Russia changed to this song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:gameon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indy theme for the Empress of Tomorrow. The game didn't look like my thing, but I have to say I like the song.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

nice song but its got to be said that the hobbit can suck its own ass.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

YEAH! *YEAH!* *YEAH!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Had this stuck in my head for the past few days.

- Vic


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The nostalgia :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:mj2


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:mj2 :sasha3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:mj2 :sasha3 :kurtcry


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:mj2 :sasha3 :kurtcry :batista3


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUGGHHHH


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:cesaro


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

_Goddess of love, please take me to your leader_ <333


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

DE UNDABOOS


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Monkey magic ooh!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:flairdance


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

The greatest theme of all time. Don't @ me.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This song, just :banderas

Can't wait for the full album.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

:banderas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Dark Man X*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

I CAME said:


> :dance


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:gameon


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

december_blue said:


>


damn, I haven't heard anything from them since Exploding Head in 2009. They're all old af now lol. Good stuff.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

<3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Explicitx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:Westbrook


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse ;


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

@Even Flow


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

and the appropriate follow up to that is what I have been listening to....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Never smoked myself but chiil out people!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Explicitx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

E-40 sister... no idea what she doing these days


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

One of my all time favs.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WHOOP WHOOP!﻿


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Olvidemos el romance... Cojamos ya! - Lost Acapulco


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is so awkward. :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Taichi really does have a lovely voice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse ;

Perfect title for our "favorite" troll, El Hijo Del Night Stalker.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

If y'all haven't watched Okada vs. Ospreay from this past Monday, you need to rectify that. Shit was flames. :mark:


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Frank Sinatra - Only the Lonely


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SWITCHBLADE said:


> If y'all haven't watched Okada vs. Ospreay from this past Monday, you need to rectify that. Shit was flames. :mark:


Need to watch that tomorrow. Gotta get it done before the next show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse ;


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

I CAME said:


> @Narcisse ;
> 
> Perfect title for our "favorite" troll, El Hijo Del Night Stalker.





I CAME said:


> @Narcisse ;


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

_"Welcome to the end my friend, the sky has opened"_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Narcisse said:


>


Yet another reference to our mutual "friend".






*Just a little pinprick. * :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

HEY BOB SAPP PLEASE!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its tradition


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Narcisse said:


>





Narcisse said:


>


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New APC :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Officially one of the best themes in wrestling today.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:krillin3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They look so damn young. I had never seen this before.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

My Goodness!!! The new Judas Priest album is just incredible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Actual video of this song is like 99% porn.:lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

:trips9


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I really miss the early 2000's.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Best GX OP song by far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I CAME said:


>


ughhhhhh


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

this is real country music....and a real classic, forgive me. I would bet this one has never been posted before. But I actually love this song. 

Ferlin Husky with "Since You've Gone" For anyone who has had a broken heart.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Amazing movie, amazing soundtrack by Zimmer (again)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

she was pretty.....and clean.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bring. it. back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Such a cheesy song, but it gives me so much nostalgia. My mom used to listen to this religiously. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

best pre Noel gallagher oasis tune.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

some salty members on here as of late, likely abit too much sodium in the old diet.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I forgot about the Will Smith jams.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

SWITCHBLADE said:


>


I think I know my geography pretty damn well


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse ; @Catalanotto ;

That nose reminds me of someone, I just can't remember whom.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dark Souls in a nutshell, the perfect coda for the series :banderas


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips8


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Space Jam memories :trips9


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

MUCC -Classic


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Susanna Hoffs at 2:50 O.A.O:yas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

@december_blue; Classic EBM tune kada


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Listening to this song always makes me want to go to New York. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Nightrow ;


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

My man Terry Crews!!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GOAT shit :trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

R.I.P Craig Mack


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucking tune.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:gameon


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I'll fade away and classify myself as obsolete!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

1:11 - 1:32 :blackpanther :banderas


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

hmmm love kodaline but they are starting to sound like the present day coldplay and that isnt really a compliment. this isnt bad but I hope it isnt going to start a precedent, its got that shallow tone of most music these days.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

THE MAN said:


>


Shiv.....you killed me with this. Remnds me of my freshman year of college, and so many young ladies lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

All right Shiv I see your "There She Goes"as a whiner 90's get the girl song.

and raise you a Connells classic "Lay me down"


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate seeing Punk on old PPV's. :mj2 

Miss that motherfucker.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

that piece of filming at 0:34 though.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

just gets me. don't know why.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Susanna Hoffs :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't know if this is allowed. If it isn't, then the mods can just delete this post.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Lynne and Wood together.....too bad they could not co-exists. This came out in 72.....so ahead of their time.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Eminem ft Dr Dre and Skylar Grey " I need a doctor" and the recovery album also the soundtrack to straight outta Compton " Compton"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's so weird without the :yes :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Legit the only Kid Rock song I like, and I hate myself for liking it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:trips9

It's whyyyy I'm easy, easy like Sunday morning.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, this was fucking cool. :applause


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

in a southern rock mood...sorry


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

My wife (Amanda) and I used the original version of this song as our wedding recessional....

Discovering this Chris Stapleton version was awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Zoom said:


>


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This is pretty awesome... 3 female bagpipers sound so badass. \m/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still a tune.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To fulfill a promise I once made:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Recovery Album Eminem 

Dope. Hooks great, melodies great, beats make bounce as I walk


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

so i bet this is a first for here.....Zappa and Captain Beefheart combine....


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The intro plus the song!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Llewellyn - Journey To The Angel 

Really relaxing 

Via Xperia L1


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Zebrahead - Waste of Mind (Album)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For my Dad:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lol


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:trips9


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

banger.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Love the violins in this version.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:upsidedownbird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

3 songs where they seem to run out of lyrics


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

One of the first videos I ever saw, it made me very uncomfortable lol.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The end of internet

This is just so awful....but the idea is hilarious


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

actual ZZ Top music drops at 1:46


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The first song I held hands with a girl to...

still gives me chills


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The saxophone solo <3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

https://open.spotify.com/track/5rgnyXr2PXFWsAnPFew077


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Dimmu Borgir is on point, looking forward to the new album \m/


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

here it is rocks finest moment. Love me some Beatles , Skynyrd, and Stones, but all can stand aside, this is what music is all about. lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

december_blue said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

For my Dad:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dr Dre Medicine Ball Ft Anderson Park And Eminem, good beat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

One of the all time, all time classic film tracks.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Gotta love money!!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2 :Westbrook


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@Flair Flop


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@Flair Flop


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

NFS HP 2 :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

3:52 onwards is one of the best pieces of music ever written in my book. Can't believe the modern coldplay is the same band, pure shite now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Absolutely amazing orchestral rendition. Theophany blew my mind. If you enjoy Zelda and Majora's Mask's OST, you owe it to yourself to listen to these tracks.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


^


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nobody does it better..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

JAY-Z And EMINEM - RENEGADE. The Lyrics Are Dope , Two Of the Best Rappers In the History of Hip-Hop/Rap, What a TUNE!!!


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Eminem Ft Lil Wayne "No Love" the tune is sick.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Purple Rain nice. Shame it's not the full song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This song always gives me feels.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RENEGADE Jay Z and Eminem


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

This is the only Kid Rock song that I actually like :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

JOY DIVISION- SUBSTANCE


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

STILL - Dr Dre And Snoop Dogg


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LIGHTERS Eminem, Royce DA 5:9 ft Bruno Mars.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

JOY DIVISION/NEW ORDER - Substance


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

@Theuk; Nice man, two of my favorite bands.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@PrettyLush mine too, one of the best British bands ever in the game

This my fav of there's with Blue Monday

LOVE WILL THERE US APART- Joy Division


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

DRUG BALLAD - EMINEM AND DR DRE


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## wrestlingvid (Apr 14, 2018)

Right i think love it wrestlingvideos


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2001 Survivor Series :banderas


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

ONE LOVE- Bob Marley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RENEGADE - Jay Z And Eminem


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

GHETTO GOSPEL Remix- 2Pac and Notorious B.I.G


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

8MILE Eminem - 8 Mile Soundtrack - 3rd Tune on the album.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

STILL Dr Dre And Snoop Dogg


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I NEED A DOCTOR - Eminem And Dr Dre


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RENEGADE Jay Z And Eminem


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:krillin3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Angel X - Children of the Reign

:reigns2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This is some GOAT stuff :banderas


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

STILL Dr Dre And Snoop Dogg


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

absolute stomper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Drops mic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

THE MAN said:


>





Shiv where did u get the from??it's funny and had me laughing within the first 10 secs

Peace.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

STAN - Eminem


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Theuk said:


> Shiv where did u get the from??it's funny and had me laughing within the first 10 secs
> 
> Peace.


Someone bumped the Breaking Bad thread ane it was right there. I had forgotten about its existence, but I watched it again and it is amazing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> Someone bumped the Breaking Bad thread ane it was right there. I had forgotten about its existence, but I watched it again and it is amazing.




Yeah shiv it's really funny , how do I find it on the net? I'll have a look on google as I think it s funny and I don't no how to use files on my iPad yet I only learned how to save pics and gifs as some nice person on wf ask didn't have clue , as my computer broke Andi lost yrs worth of files as it was an Really old one and I had Thebes modem updated lots of times but it didn't have a memory stick saver point ,I have the modem, but I've started from scratch again, pics , data etc wise and when I need out printed for work or any essays done , I get my brilliant mam( one of a kind ) to print them at her work, as a an iPad printer isn't something I can get yet as i am saving for university as I don't want to get student loans at my age ( no chance) 

Have a great day @THE MAN, THE MYTH! THE SHIV

Carter✌


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

Xingfoo&Roy - Anchor Forever


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow what a horrible video.....but my wife and I's first concert so I give them a pass.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Like a Stranger In Moscow, lol.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


^


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I NEED A DOCTOR Eminem and DR Dre (He looks jacked , no juice , but jacked size of them arm she like fcking tree trunks lol)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

RECOVERY- Eminem


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:kanye


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

8 Mile Soundtrack - Eminem


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

I thought KC was a black guy when I was a kid.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why I'm listening to this utterly dumb song, I have no idea. It's objectively no good, but it got stuck in my head when I was randomly parousing Youtube videos and it came up as part of a meme.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Kanye West - Lift Yourself*

:Westbrook


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

T.I. FT EMINEM -That's All She Wrote (Sick Beat, Only Heard It Few Times)


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

STILL Dr Dre And Snoop Dogg


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LEGEND - Bob Marley And The Wailers ( one love, buffalo soldier, get up etc)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:Westbrook


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

still remember this like it was yesterday, for all the criticism the ABA character got it at least made this moment special to get it back.

taker never looked better than this imo.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Smark To Death podcast


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Getting ready for new Dimmu tomorrow \m/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is so strange. I haven't heard this version of this song since 1983 and it just started bouncing around in my head.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

^ I was about to post it here too. lol



-XERO- said:


>


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Something To Wrestle With - Big Bossman


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

God dang, I forgot all about this epic song :banderas


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Nightrow said:


> God dang, I forgot all about this epic song :banderas


Dude love you guys but I am not reppin that....lol sorry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> Dude love you guys but I am not reppin that....lol sorry.


It's for us Brits/Dance/Pop fans. This was a huge hit/jam for us back in the day :dance

Sometimes I think it would've been nice if it broke out in America but at the same time I also love having these hidden gems that are just for the UK. Kinda like Ali G/Borat before America discovered them, much preferred and thought they were better when they were only UK property.

Anyway...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Saw I, Tonya last night and can't get this song outta my head.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Royce Da 5:9 Ft Eminem - CATERPILLAR ( what a beat, it's just released, I highly suggest u listen it's the best hip hop/ rap beat I've heard for a while!! )


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Angeli di Pietra - Last Flight of the Valkyries

Such a solid opener for an album and what a beautifully written song


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just getting ready to watch the Kentucky Derby so I heard a version of this:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:trips9


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Metal fans do listen! Modern black metal masterpiece! Love this shit.

Last 6 minutes are mind blowing.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

So uplifting, beautiful and inspirational this song is :zayn3


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Freshly released yesterday. \m/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

not a huge U2 fan but this one of the best performances of a song ive heard.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

people tell me slow my roll...


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Persona (May 8, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Debbie :cena6


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

CATERPILLAR (Remix ) Royce Da 5:9 Ft Eminem and Logic ( My Fav Beat Of the Year ) Also The Book Of Ryan ( Royces Album )


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

Audioslave - Cochise


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

BOOK OF RYAN - Royce DA 5:9 New Album ( Still Listening )


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

DELETE POST


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

The Taz Show #561


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

One of the GOATS a little bit of War tonight
















Add Eric Burdon....one of the Goat voices of rock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I apologize....my you tube station took me to a long forgotten corner of pop culture tonight......

Maybe the worst one hit wonder in history. This song actually led to a made for tv movie starring Kris Kristopherson...seriously. Every car in America had a CB in the mid 70's.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I've heard a knockoff version of this before on the Austin 3.16: Uncensored VHS. Love it.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Samoan dynasty of Hip-Hop.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

real vocal talent


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never heard one of their songs until today. The lyrical version isn't good, but I love the beat. This would make for a good rap beat.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> I apologize....my you tube station took me to a long forgotten corner of pop culture tonight......
> 
> Maybe the worst one hit wonder in history. This song actually led to a made for tv movie starring Kris Kristopherson...seriously. Every car in America had a CB in the mid 70's.


My very young self was highly invested in that movie. Feels like '78 or '79 in my memory. _Smokey and the Bandit_ movies and later on_ BJ and the Bear_ had me hooked on vehicle vehicles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

DETROIT VS EVERBODY Royce DA 5'9 , Big Sean , Danny Brown , Eminem , 
Dej Loaf and Trick Trick.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## JackArmstrong (Jul 10, 2017)

Currently listening to some Lindisfarne.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So a few decades later I have a new healthy respect for this song and the lyrics.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

THE MAN said:


>


1994 right? Dang this one reminds me of another EX.....Dang Shiv.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll take The Who over the Beatles, Stones, Zeppelin, or Floyd any day.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The GOAT-Tang Clan comin' at ya, watch ya step kid, watch ya step kid!

Too much damn talent from every single member in one damn band.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This hard ass fuckin' beat.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Nightrow said:


> This fuckin' hard ass beat.


Ghostface used it on the original version of Ghost Deini which can be found on the Canadian version of Supreme Clientele.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

get off yer fooking arse.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## wrestlinginsomniac (May 8, 2018)

https://youtu.be/IVLOa592jgk - Crown The Empire - Machines


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

tasty tune mate.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

:yas :lenny


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Keepin' It 100 #98


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

GOATsis


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how trippy and mysterious this is.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBEsyhBqULC99I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

One of the old school hits.....I'm almost embarrassed I loved this song.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

One of my absolute, absolute all time favourites. It's been too long.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Not embarrassed by this one....one of my all time GOAT'S...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

so metal tonight? how about....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> so metal tonight? how about....


Every night with me is Metal night.

The Last In Line is definitely one of his best. My favourite of his though is probably 






Probably.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My all time favourite song. #1 forever.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

With the World Cup starting next month...











Go England!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Been in a Britpop/Cool Britannia mood recently :banderas






"You're twisting my melon, man!"






"Son, I'm 30. I only went with your mother cause she's dirty!"


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

More GOATsis.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

addictive hook no mater the content....


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

No Chance In Hell - Vince McMahon


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

La *CASA DEL SHIV* is rocking tonight. :dance :dancingpenguin


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just heard this on an oldies radio station. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Pepperoni+Mushroom Pizza & a nice spring mix salad with dried cranberries and pecans.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ards


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

WHW #70: Slamboree '93


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THE MAN said:


>












The only thing that ever goes through my head when I hear that song.....and I love that fact.

And now for my second favourite song ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hadn't heard this song in decades.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Been listening this kind of chants lately. Awesome to sleep and wake up to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was thinking of an old girlfriend tonight:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

This song brings back so many memories.....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Feeling Nashville-ish tonight.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


>


I stumbled across this video about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I stumbled across this video about 3 weeks ago.


A top ten GOAT album for me....I actually saw them in concert touring in support of this album.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> A top ten GOAT album for me....I actually saw them in concert touring in support of this album.


Justice isn't my favourite of theirs, honestly. To Live Is To Die, One, and Harvester of Sorrow are amazing. The rest of them are kinda eh. Although the instrumental beginnings of Eye Of The Beholder sounded amazing live on Live Shit: Binge And Purge. Eye Of The Beholder is not my favourite, but when they open it on that album, not studio, that's the stuff.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Justice isn't my favourite of theirs, honestly. To Live Is To Die, One, and Harvester of Sorrow are amazing. The rest of them are kinda eh. Although the instrumental beginnings of Eye Of The Beholder sounded amazing live on Live Shit: Binge And Purge. Eye Of The Beholder is not my favourite, but when they open it on that album, not studio, that's the stuff.


Yeah, I liked "Ride The Lightening", "Garage Days". and "Master of Puppets" more....but that tells you I put four early Metallica albums pretty high. In retrospect "Justice For All" is more acculturate a top 20 album.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kill 'Em All should be pretty high as well. Even though it was in their early days, so it has an unpolished sound to it, it's pretty solid, and it has their greatest song ever, which I will now listen to.















The greatest, and therefore most underrated Metallica song ever, because people don't give it enough credit for it being better than the rest of their catalogue.

As for Ride The Lightning, it's kinda sad, because the 3 best tracks, Creeping Death, Fade To Black and For Whom The Bell Tolls are 3 of the top 5 best songs they've ever written, it's their absolute peak work, Ride The Lightning, the title track itself is really good, but the rest of the album is pure crap. If they would've produced even a decent album with the rest of it, it wouldn't even be a contest. Puppets is much better overall. Thing is the worst song and that's decent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So much GOATness.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*In my best ECW Lance Storm voice*

If I could be serious for a minute






And because this song sounds like "El Phantasmo..."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

One of the most underrated Maiden songs ever, one of the greatest. Better live. Stunning.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Trainspotting :banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ozzy Osbourne - Diary Of A Madman

No video unfortunately for arguably the Blizzards best song. It's just not there. :shrug

Shame. You'd all like it. If you have any taste, that is.

God, the middle section of this song (2:56 to 3:40) is SO great.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


LOL, is that a feature in GTA 5? I've never seen that before, and I played the dog shit out of GTA 5 when it came out.

Anyway, I feel like playing Michael's theme song now, per the character trailer.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL, is that a feature in GTA 5? I've never seen that before, and I played the dog shit out of GTA 5 when it came out.
> 
> Anyway, I feel like playing Michael's theme song now, per the character trailer.


Yeah, it's a future on Rockstar Editor on GTA V and you make music videos with that feature. You can like use the in game music to do this kind of stuff.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So good. Underrated as fuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

\m/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Years ago I bought this album on my first date with a girl I thought was pretty cool. On March 25th 2000 my best friend became my wife.Richard Buckner is still my favorite artist. 







and this song will forever be one of my GOAT'S because of that night,


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The opening 32 seconds of this song I think is tied for my favourite piece of music ever, along with an instrumental section in Iron Maiden's Hallowed Be Thy Name. It's hard to choose between those two, but god it's fucking awesome. I wish I could loop that intro.

Rest of the song's great too, but that intro, wow.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

"And so, Sally can wait. She knows it's too late as we're walking on by. Her soul slides away. But don't look back in anger, I heard you say."

Catchiest and GOAT chorus ever. Been singing this to myself and it's been stuck in my head for like the last two days. The kind of chorus you'd sing with your mates in school or at a bar.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Possibly the best film score track ever. If you don't love this, I don't wanna know you. ~_~


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Spring Break 1991 memories.......... Guilty pleasure


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The greatest Motörhead song of all time, and an all time favourite. :mark:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Gheez Tyrion you are going hardcore okay.....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, I'm not that hardcore. There's a lot of Metal I can't stand, like Death Metal. Garbage. This is my type of music, though.

Either way, I'm glad you like Keys. It's their best. Inferno has some gems on it, I don't think there's a bad song on the whole album, as far as I can recall. It's their best.

This is my second favourite 






Tell me if you like this as a theme for Bray Wyatt, because I thought this would be fabulous for him.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This song/music video would make Elvis proud. What a fucking tune :zayn3


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I Know What You Did Last Summer :cudi


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice to see mr kipling and aunt bessie making an appearance at 1:51. Taking a well earned break from making cakes and roast potatoes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

good fecking tune this come on.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Observer Radio with Bryan and Dave, Raw report for May 29'th.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

John Barnes' rap ards


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Prime Time With Sean Mooney - Kevin Von Erich


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling Observer Live, May 30'th


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Love it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

Keepin It 100 With Konnan #100


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

InexorableJourney said:


>


I love the 80's more.
















BOOM!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

0:39 Here comes the hotstepper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watched The Wiz today.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Pre-ordered this so hard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Will always remember Ashley bumpin to this on Fresh Prince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:enzo :heston


----------



## Knee2FaceHit2Balls (May 20, 2018)

Grace Vanderwaal - A better life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Will always think of the Midnight Express and Art Bell....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great cover of the Roy Orbison classic.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The GOAT tv theme. :trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THE MAN said:


> The GOAT tv theme. :trips9


I found that incredibly unpleasant to listen to, aside from the sax. It's the same 2 or 3 notes, and they're annoying notes, just repeated ad infinitum. 

This is the real shit














































As for what I'm currently listening to, one of the best Metallica songs of all time, and sadly, it's been a long while since I've listened to it. I don't know if it's been years, but I can't recall an occassion in at least the last year.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

That's Justin Credible!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

One of my faves by the man.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

THE MAN said:


>


Shiv you are seriously listening to anything by Kenny Rodgers not named "The Gambler"? 

Wow you must be depressed tonight.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Shiv this ones for you.....let the tears flow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> Shiv you are seriously listening to anything by Kenny Rodgers not named "The Gambler"?
> 
> Wow you must be depressed tonight.


Well, I listened to the Lionel Ritchie version first then went with the Kenny version for some variety. I was just thinking about someone I haven't seen in a lifetime but hopefully will again someday,

I did always like this Kenny Rogers song:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Shiv digging into his deep country bag for that one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Shiv forced my hand.....the goat country voice, IMO. 

this was my wedding recessional. lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Lots of memories of playing video games to this....


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This makes me feel so high on life.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Last one tonight....


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

banger approved.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THE MAN said:


>





THE MAN said:


>





THE MAN said:


>


Don't just listen to their hits. Most of every bands catalogue, theirs is no exception, is far better than the hits. Those are actually 3 of their worst songs, especially Run To The Hills. (Granted, even mediocre Maiden is still Maiden. They're the goat band.) A few hits, Hallowed Be Thy Name, their greatest song ever, Fear Of The Dark, those are among the best, but in general, you've gotta dig a bit to find the cream.

Also, listen to them live. They're way better live than in studio.

Here, try these


























As for me...


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## WrestlingFan2003 (Aug 12, 2017)

music thread?


----------



## WrestlingFan2003 (Aug 12, 2017)

good.


----------



## WrestlingFan2003 (Aug 12, 2017)

music thread? i like it!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't have access to my iTunes library right now so I'm listening to music on YouTube.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:krillin3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:supercena


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually remeber seeing this live. :banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

and now for something totally different but equally awesome.....many a night studying for exams to this song.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


>


WTF is that shit.....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WTF is that shit.....


Time and place Tyrion, time and place


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Time and place? Is that what's good in the streets of Nashville? :side:

I wouldn't bring it up except it seems really out of character for you.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

1:35 onwards to the end. Unf.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

My go to for old school memories


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Metal fans, please watch and listen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Or they could listen to this instead, since it's actually, you know.....music.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Or they could listen to this instead, since it's actually, you know.....music.


Metallica are overrated but at least you didn't post anything from the Black Album onwards so props.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They're only overrated if people put them on the same level as Iron Maiden. Anybody else, that's fine. Their peak songs are on a higher plane than the best Megadeth, the best Black Sabbath, etc. Either way, there's a lot of good stuff on Black. A few tracks are crap, but not much. Even Load and ReLoad, though hard rock and not Metal, and very experimental for them, are generally good and very underrated. 

But, I get it. You like the stuff where the singers can't be understood and it's just overly heavy for the sake of it. I don't begrudge anyone for liking it, but to me, at some point, Metal crosses a line where it becomes musical Lucha Libre, in other words, it ceases to be music and just becomes noise the way Lucha is high spots. I have a wide berth in terms of what I listen to, but I draw the line there.

Now, back to the matter at hand. Onto some kick ass non Metal.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Obscure southern rock kind of night. These boys could play.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

and now for something completely different, because I am in a bad mood....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Dedicated to the guy on the previous page who threw a shot at The Black Album, Metallica's GOAT album that featured Metallica's GOAT/most famous song, Enter Sandman, and other most well known songs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Forgot how much I loved this group.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Find a crowd that beats that. :braun


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

One of the best movie soundtracks ever :banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Nightrow said:


>


Diamond Rio! Nitrow lol!

These guys went to the same college I did in Nashville. Every time we had a big event they brought these guys in.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Greenlawler said:


> Diamond Rio! Nitrow lol!
> 
> These guys went to the same college I did in Nashville. Every time we had a big event they brought these guys in.


I discovered them and that song off Steve Austin's Stone Cold Country album. Also discovered Molly Hatchet off Steve Austin's Stone Cold Metal album.



















Discovered a lot of great Rock/Metal and Country artists/bands/songs off those two albums.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Nightrow said:


> I discovered them and that song off Steve Austin's Stone Cold Country album. Also discovered Molly Hatchet off Steve Austin's Stone Cold Metal album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Molly Hatchet!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

New track, can’t wait for the album and to see them next month!


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:mj2 really wished they could have finished/recorded this


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

:damn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

One of the sickest most haunting beats I've ever heard :sodone


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NERD SHIT :becky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SkyBlueAkira (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Drake and the whole Degrassi Original crew in this music video gives me so much memories of season 1-9. :banderas :rusevyes :tucky :sodone*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Love this song and video.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Classic


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

*The only enjoyable song off SB2H.*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In anticipation of my impending anniversary:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

An absolutely hilarious song. I recommend it.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

LG cranking out tunes he hasnt sang in decades.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

KaZaaM said:


>


She's so dope!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Song Of The Fucking Year!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

In a mood.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

*For those who doubt Cudi's rapping ability.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Highlander's theme hits me right in the feels :flair


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

IMO, this is an extremely difficult song ("Cry Little Sister" from the classic "Lost Boys" film) to try and redo, but I think Marilyn Manson did a damn good job at it.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

So massively in love with this song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@DX-Superkick ;


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Beyoncé & JAY Z - SUMMER

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Beyoncé & JAY Z - NICE

:krillin3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:no:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:done


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

december_blue said:


> She's so dope!


*She should of been in the XXL Freshmen class this year.*


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm actually amazed by how solid Jerry Cantrell's works outside AiC are. It makes perfect sense that he's written the majority of their repertoire.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Owens is a big Shania Twain fan and he's trying to get her to play this song when he's at her concert next week. :lmao

Never heard it before. It's not my music but it's pretty decent.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice one. 

Here's my vote for the best song on that album, though.






It shouldn't be called Won't Be Coming Home (S.I.N.), it's just S.I.N. Won't Be Coming Home is the name of the demo version, but regardless, this is the only version of the final version on Youtube.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

fook off adam lambert, this is where its at.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh, IT'S TIME, IT'S VADER .. TIME!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

VADER TIME!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Page really went off script and HAM with this solo. Quite the listen.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

This song was awesome live


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


^


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I listened to the original first, because I randomly discovered it, and while I do like the construction of the song, the vocals are just trashy and bad. Way too harsh. Even though there's some of that crap in this version closer to the end, I'm glad in general it's a little more normal, even if they're not the best either. They fit the general tone of the song better. The music in the original is better, though, unfortunately. Compromises.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@LadyOfWinterfell ; @La Reina del Buckeyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@LadyOfWinterfell ; @La Reina del Buckeyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@LadyOfWinterfell ; @La Reina del Buckeyes


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Teyana Taylor - Hurry (Ft. Kanye West)*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Teyana Taylor - _Work This Pussy_ (Ft. Mykki Blanco)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really not much point posting a video right now, so...

Pantera - Death Rattle


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really not much point posting a video right now, so...
> 
> Pantera - Death Rattle


Inspired by the news I suppose?

Death Rattle shakes. Best song on Reinventing the Steel for Sure

-


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Metal said:


> Inspired by the news I suppose?
> 
> Death Rattle shakes. Best song on Reinventing the Steel for Sure
> 
> -


To be completely honest, no. I was just going down my playlist and decided to listen to it, but I did hear about Vinnie earlier. Sucks. 54, too. Way too young. Hardly uncommon in the music industry, but no less sad.

HammerFall - Man On The Silver Mountain (Rainbow cover)

As much as I love Dio, I prefer the cover. It's just got a better edge to it imo.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

[YOUTUBE]7hTCZSlhNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metallica - Anesthesia (Pulling Teeth) (Live Chicago 1983)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blondie - X Offender


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

AC/DC - The Jack

The better version, the card metaphor version. To me, it loses something when they just come out and say it. The direct version is still a fun song, but less so.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Teyana Taylor - 3 Way*


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Y E S


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sabaton - Swedish Pagans


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Max Frost - Good Morning


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Being a dork.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

all these blank spaces :mj2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0RDMQ94ZbA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brock said:


> all these blank spaces :mj2
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0RDMQ94ZbA


Is this ever getting fixed?

Iron Maiden - Journeyman (Live - Death On The Road)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is this ever getting fixed?
> 
> Iron Maiden - Journeyman


Not holding my breath for a quick resolution tbh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brock said:


> Not holding my breath for a quick resolution tbh.


*sigh* I figured as much. 

I'm not expecting a long resolution, either. It'll never happen...

Judas Priest - The Green Manalishi (With The Two-Pronged Crown - Fleetwood Mac cover)


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Maiden - Empire Of The Clouds


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The YouTube videos are still not showing up for me, so I'll post Dailymotion videos for now until the YouTube videos start working for me again. 

*Coolio - Too Hot*



Appropriate considering this heatwave currently even though the song is about warning people about catching aids, lol.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*TLC - Hat 2 Da Back*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Bruce Dickinson - The Zoo*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@SQK @La Reina Del Buckeyes @LadyOfWinterfell ;


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Yo-Yo & Ice Cube - The Bonnie & Clyde Theme*



*Yo-Yo & Ice Cube - Bonnie & Clyde II*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Jemini the Gifted One - Funk Soul Sensation*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Sprong - Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck (the original version of Justin Credible's ECW theme that was covered by Grinspoon)*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Truesteppers And Dane Bowers Ft. Victoria Beckham - Out Of Your Mind*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So much better than the remake....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Missy Elliott & TLC - Can U Hear Me (Aaliyah & Lisa Left Eye Tribute)* :mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shook Ones: Part II


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Migos - Narcos


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Perfection.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Raphael Saadiq - Good Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hooray for the videos being fixed.






I'm getting more used to the vocals, but I don't know if I'll ever be a fan. Thankfully they're on the lighter side of this type of style. The music I'm loving, though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brings a lot of memories back. I really miss the early 2000's vibe, the music around that time was really good. Times were also more simpler. Garage at it's peak in the UK was all anybody used to listen to in my area. It's definitely missed.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I never listened to Pantera when they were a glam metal band, but I've always fucking loved this one






Classic.

Killeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers runniiing looooose!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll never stop loving that beat. So fucking good. wens3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amazing stuff.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Take me back to 2008. Thanks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The official nerd anthem. Listen to that fucking crowd.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

They work again :drose


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

"This is All That, This is All That!"

One of the dopest catchiest TV show themes.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Drake - Is There More_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Brock said:


>



How odd!!! I was just listening to them! I also just bought (What’s the Story) Morning Glory today on vinyl too.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:flairdance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

boom


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Three 6 Mafia - Some Bodies Gonna Get It


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

<3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will this song ever grow old?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Classic never grows old.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Used to love this back in the day. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Joe! Joe! Joe! Joe!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This song used to enrage me.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Not a bad cover.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really brings the memories back. :flairdance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

One of the greatest games ever. Awesome music.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Timeless classic

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Perfect for the summer even if you're sweating your balls off.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Feels like Christmas already.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

That Luke Cage/Iron Fist fight scene.

:banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That fucking beat gets me every time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This song always makes me want to go to NYC. :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Angus - Track of Doom


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@LadyOfWinterfell ;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

So underrated.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Even Flow said:


>


Thank God, you posted this song. I've been trying to find this song for ages but could never figure out what the name of it was.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This kid has some great flow. Totally didn't expect it, looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia :trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RonnieVanZant (Jul 4, 2018)

Mark of the Beast-Manilla Road


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*<3*











Spoiler: J-Melo


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The nostalgia


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really enjoying this mix.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm way too lost in my thoughts right now. :trips9


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Sub-Zero ;





 :jericho2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my favourite songs of all time <3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Game and Eminem - We Ain't ( beat is sick, bars 100% class)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Colicchie- Drug Addiction ( if u have any one who you love or family friends been through drug problems pls listen , it gives me chills , as I have and I'm man enough to say I cried when I first heard it )


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm surprised by how much I enjoyed this cover. Not a really fan of either of their songs.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Old Usher. :mj2


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Saltwater - Chicane (Original) Chilling out listening to it never gets old


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Seeing them live in two weeks.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Screw Pentatonix.....here's the real deal


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

been a while since anyone has posted the real OG rap song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Totally in an Earth wind and Fire phase right now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Minus editing out "shit" and "motherfucker" I love this remix.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The core of a woman
Is where her body
Chooses to revolve like a corpse
Centrifugal, melted under the skin,
Bacteria
Into the napalm heart I explode,
I explode
I explode


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

This feels appropriate for today.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

After all these years still one of my favs, back when it took talent.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heard this earlier and now I can't get it out of my head. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I could listen to the first 3 minutes forever.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

A dope mix of some hip-hop classics.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

People took a dump on this song (and album kinda) but I love it.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Nightrow said:


>


6 Feet Deep is the perfect 90's rap album.

-


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

If I was a wrestler in 2018 here's my theme song. 

Boom.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


>


I wish I could like this 100 times. I thought I was the only Epica listener on this forum, or at least in this thread. More people need to listen to them.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wish I could like this 100 times. I thought I was the only Epica listener on this forum, or at least in this thread. More people need to listen to them.


You're not alone, been a fan since The Phantom Agony and Simone is among my favorite female singers along with Floor Jansen.

Epica is good stuff!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> You're not alone, been a fan since The Phantom Agony and Simone is among my favorite female singers along with Floor Jansen.
> 
> Epica is good stuff!


:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate myself for laughing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Listen, I don't know why the fuck I've got the Neighbours theme tune in my head, considering I haven't seen it in like five years. How the fuck does my mind work?






I just made it worse by searching it up as well. hno


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not my type of music, but I like it. It's catchy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*LOVE* this fucking song.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good to see somebody listening to one of the all time classics.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Sub-Zero ;


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:watson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In honor of RAW"S ratings:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

In honor of how I feel when I watch (or even think about) WWE


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm on an old Eminem songs binge.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mjeng


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Nostalgia. :zayn3


----------



## Deathstroke (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

<3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes! I just found out that Shonen Knife is coming to my part of the world in October! Time to celebrate!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Colicchie- Drug Addiction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruce Springsteen - Streets Of Philadelphia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

amazing


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Beautiful cover rendition.

_I have shared in this thread I'm NOT strictly a black metal listener and that's awesome._


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's only a minute. Worth a listen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Used to fancy the shit out of Alicia Keys. wens3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Great music is great music......


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

And now for the GOAT.......no matter the genre. I don't care....Stairway by Zeppelin, The Message, Mowtown, Freebird, any Beatles tune, Bing Crosby and your White Christmas eat your heart out....lol

The perfect song, and the perfect voice for it......not sure any song can ever beat this one.

I met George Jones once at a restaurant. He was like a foot shorter than me, lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

so I guess I'm paying tribute to George tonight.....but dang another classic. RIP old man. Dang there was a time when country music mattered unlike today. No one could break your heart like George.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Summerslam 2007 theme!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

E & C's Pod Of Awesomeness


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chester Bennington is one of those guys that sounded even better live. His vocal range was really quite amazing. Shame we lost such an amazing voice.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Yoooooo Surface!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ayyyy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whilst *Seek Bromance* is good in it's own right, I really do enjoy the instrumental version of the song. Avicii another one that died too soon. :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do yourself a favour and listen to one of the best soundtracks ever. 

Super depressing though. :mj2

Dammit, now I want to play Heavy Rain again. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:cheer:dance:cheer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah, the days when I had a crush on Kelly Clarkson. wens3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No apologies.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Juliana - Runs With The Wind. Very relaxing


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got to love a cheesy song every now and them.

Armageddon :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Roxy Music - More than this


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ozzy Osbourne - Bark At The Moon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punk. :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Love for this song, eternally. It makes 15 minutes feel like it passes within 2.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Love this show :banderas


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JUST TAP OUT


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This song will never get old. Pac's songs are timeless. :trips9


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Prefer it with Barnes.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God this takes me back.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Funky as shit :banana


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

<3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Man, what a fucking song this is.

This deserves double Banderas

:banderas :banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whenever I'm feeling down I just listen to an Ashanti and Ja Rule duo, and life returns to normal. :trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TIL Alicia Keys did a version 'If I Ain't Got You' with Usher.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Many a day spent playing video games to this one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

They didn't play this but seeing them last night for a 2nd time was

wens3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This fucking song. wens3


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Come back to us Dean. :mj2






I can't wait to hear this with the added POP from the crowd. :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Birdman - Hug Da Block


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alicia. wens3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Tyrion Lannister ;


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm about to go ANDRE THE GIANT


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Need for Speed Underground 2 Nostalgia :trips9


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, so this is fucking amazing.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

People hate it but I dug it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

It's an amazing feeling when you rediscover a song that you haven't heard in a long long time. Takes me back :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dropping The Elbow (Jul 21, 2018)

http://droppingtheelbow.libsyn.com


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Easy like Sunday morning. :trips9


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This version is so soothing. Her voice. :trips9


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's alright. I feel like his earlier songs were better, he's getting a bit too samey for me.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:jaydance3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know how anyone could hate this song. :trips9


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Goatplay... ah reminds me of my high school years. :zayn3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Goatplay... ah reminds me of my high school years. :zayn3


They get so much hate these days. I don't get it. :mj2 I will admit I'm not a huge fan of their more mainstream music, but their earlier albums were excellent. I think pretty much every song was good. I guess their musical style isn't for everyone, though.

This is probably my favourite:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They get so much hate these days. I don't get it. :mj2 I will admit I'm not a huge fan of their more mainstream music, but their earlier albums were excellent. I think pretty much every song was good. I guess their musical style isn't for everyone, though.
> 
> This is probably my favourite:


I'm lowkey a mark of some of their recent works except for that weird Chainsmokers one. :lol

But totally agreed, their earlier albums screamed perfection. Almost at an inhuman level of perfect!

'The Scientist' is definitely a top 10 material hands down. :zayn3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ I've really gotten you in to listening to Coldplay again, huh? :beckylol :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> ^ I've really gotten you in to listening to Coldplay again, huh? :beckylol :mark:


I cannot stop my trip into the memory lane because of it! :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This was Paul Walker's favourite song apparently. As if the song wasn't sad enough.

Fuck. :mj2


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm going to hell for liking this. :ciampa


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I swear to god nothing in life makes me happier than this. It takes me back to my younger days playing Vice City with my Dad. :mj2 Good fucking times.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Love it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Black Metal ; I love how you've started to mark all your posts with







:lol


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> @Black Metal ; I love how you've started to mark all your posts with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told you I'd use it. New emoji for the mods to add in? I could make plenty!

Listen to Bliss, she's listening to good stuff. I'm gonna keep doing it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This cracks me up. The look on their faces. :lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ashanti's voice is still so great.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ashanti is so underrated. Such a babe too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Ashanti is so underrated. Such a babe too.


ARE YOU TRYING TO KILL ME?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

(R.I.P to her career)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Freedom Planet's Major Boss Theme

I love video game music and this is one incredible boss theme track. So damn epic from an OUTSTANDING GAME!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:banderas

This is so damn feel good and chill.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Always thought it was "put up a fucking lot" :lmao


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do yourself a favour and listen to this. I'm blown away. This is raw talent. God, I fucking love acoustic music. No bullshit, just straight up talent.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MandyRose-Melina (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daily Ja Rule & Ashanti listen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Funnily enough, I wish it rained on me right now. :lmao

Way too damn hot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Greenlawler ;






If you haven't seen this, watch it, or at least from 11:35 on. I'm sure you will appreciate it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Make death metal great again.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Since it's 103F outside, I just listened to this.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> @Greenlawler ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Five seconds in I got it! Thanks Shiv.....awesome.

The words "lover of chickens"....I will always associate with Terry Funk

but heck I am more impressed you knew to send this to me....green rep my man!

That's why you are everyone's favorite. Meaning I will send you green rep when I have spread enough around.

The announcer get's minus points for not lighting a cigarette, and the bear needs a cape.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Greenlawler said:


> Five seconds in I got it! Thanks Shiv.....awesome.
> 
> The words "lover of chickens"....I will always associate with Terry Funk
> 
> ...


:abed:millhouse


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone out there a Beefheart fan?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Still the best entrance theme in the company IMO. Never gets old.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I know they were a pop music find, and a pop music wonder, but who cannot deny the rap chart originators their place in history? Right place, right time..... Good for them. Although I understand 100% their were others who came before. Sugar Hill broke through first. Sorry to the originators of rap.....but don't discount what these guys did. They charted first.....as a genuine rap act.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Taking you back to the day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> Five seconds in I got it! Thanks Shiv.....awesome.
> 
> The words "lover of chickens"....I will always associate with Terry Funk
> 
> ...


What I really liked about it was that they didn't spoon feed to us what they were paying homage to. You either got it or you didn't. When I first saw it, I think it finally clicked in my brain what it was and then I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I fuckin' love this song.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

For a frigid summer ;D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrestling Observer Radio, July 26, 2018.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/2370232-friends-song-2.html#post75913052






@Clique right it is pretty dope


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wu-Tang Clan. :tripsblessed


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Malcolm In The Middle theme.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

American Pie. :tripsblessed


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

What an interesting version. :wow


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oops, looks like I'm about to fall down the Coldplay rabbit hole again.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This shit is awesome. The cartoon characters in this video are rapping Protect Ya Neck by Wu-Tang Clan.

Inspector Gadget as Inspectah Deck

Chef as Raekwon The Chef

He-Man as Method Man

Lion-O as U-God

The Joker as ODB

Space Ghost as Ghostface Killah

Splinter as RZA

The Brain as GZA (The Genius)


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

For my fandom of the Goddess


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never really liked Black Eyed Peas, but I always thought this song was so damn catchy. And I hate that I enjoy it. hno


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Got a song for Valentine's Day Next Year + that groove.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my all time favourite boyband songs!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Animetal - Decade of Bravehearts - 11 - アイアンリーガー~限りなき使命~


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

This theme was everything


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Love the lyrics to this tune. Sharing is caring.



> Stagnant strangers romance on crowded pathways
> Below admiring the stage's glistening coat
> Her reflection on the sill
> Giving the cheekbones their due
> ...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish I was talented. :mj2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God :damn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This brings so many memories back. :lol Used to jam out to this theme song.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That beat. wens3

BRING BACK OLD USHER.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

My dumbass missed seeing them live tonight.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I'm trying to anyway :lol My Mum is insisting on playing her own music at top volume downstairs, so loud, I can barely hear my own shit lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Book of Ryan - Royce 5'9 - the song on it cocaine makes me cry and I ain't afraid to say it it's about his dads addiction to it and how he chose to get clean and sober for his kid and Royce inherited the same gene and he to got clean and sober . Also Caterpillar is a must with eminem on it it smashes mumble rap to bits !


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank this song for my username.

That whole portion from 1:35 to 1:55 is my shit.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia. :trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Black Metal + Synthwave


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Play it loudddddddd


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Book of Ryan -.Caterpillar the bit when he mentions Anderson Silvia's snapped shin hanging by a thread and trying to put it back in woah that had me check it and I was sick @Nightrow


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:flairdance


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I love this song and always think of American Psycho haha. Ugh and that other thing....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

New wave night!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:sodone


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## WilliG (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fun fact: I've watched this scene so many times that I can recite almost all of the rap battles.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@BOSS of Bel-Air







put her spin on this theme


----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Such a beautiful and breathtaking piece of music.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't judge me, but I jam out to this one and only Harry Styles song. I don't know why I like it so much. It's like a mixture of genres together.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

New and SO GOOD


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This cover is fantastic. It almost is as good as John Denver's original.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. So many great memories. I love The Lion King and still do.


----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This soundtrack is so epic. wens3


----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:woolcock


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Kevin & Perry Go Large had a great soundtrack for dance, techno & trance music.

:banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

<3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Long before The Pogue's. Dropkick Murphy's and Flogging Molly....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daily Ashanti. :trips8


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

> Agathos Daimon
> Ov plague and fever
> Thy name is nowhere
> Thy name is never
> ...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God, why did I just listen to this. Nearly started tearing up thinking about that damn volleyball, why is it so sad. :mj2 Really though, this is one of my favourite pieces of music, it always hits me in the feels every time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

To me one of the best bands ever!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


That is insanely random...I was listening to this when I saw your post lol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Another soundtrack night.






Oh, crap, I spoiled the film. :Cocky

This soundtrack is so chilling. Tingles down my spine.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So Paul Rodgers the greatest voice in Rock and Roll post Freddie Mercury cut an album post Bad Company with "The Law" and put out this great song....For anyone who met someone on Spring Break lol.....


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

These guys put on a fantastic show. Seeing them again this Friday!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Such a throwback gem. :zayn3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I will never tire of this song.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You know me.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm kind of been digging James Arthur lately. Not sure why. My only issue is every song sounds really similar with him. He definitely has the vocal range to do a bit more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

kamikaze into your soul


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

An anthem if I ever heard one. \m/


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Kenny :mj2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This is the band that did the theme song of Community. They're really good!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overplayed to hell at it's peak, but I can't deny it's a good song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Seriously this happened? 80's meets 90's.....I met Weird Al about a decade ago at Disneyland, the nicest "star" I ever met. He +Weezer + Asia classic= mind blown


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

old school rap mode tonight....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Been waiting for this podcast all week. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Just sad nobody's going to listen to it.  Oh well, I will.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banana

:bosque

:banana


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird :upsidedownbird :bird :upsidedownbird :bird :upsidedownbird :bird :upsidedownbird


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:dance


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:nash


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I never thought I'd see the day where I'd be listening to Harry Styles songs & enjoying them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

fairplay to this guy, doing the best with the cards hes been dealt, new album is pretty good too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

James Bay is way better acoustic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

_Frank Ocean - U-N-I-T-Y_


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This makes me feel powerful.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vice City kind of night. Nostalgia overload.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Next Friday. wens3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

lots of memories with this one....it was field day long ago, this song was playing and I actually met another middle school wrestling smark, who because of our wrestling fandom we would become best friends. Some 30 years later we still talk every other day or so. I have tried to get him to post here many times. So far he has not joined in.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

when Chevy Chase was funny


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry I am posting so often, but I am in memory mode. This time I am remembering a ride home on Christmas Eve in the back seat of my dad's oldsmoblie hearing this song, one of the all time classics.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

One last post for tonight.......great song...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

> If I am a missing link between the pig and the divine
> I shall cast the pearls before the swine


----------



## WilliG (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

One of the greatest soundtracks ever IMO.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Impact Wrestling released their AMW entrance video from April 2006 - August 2006. :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_TNA Entrance Video from late 2006._


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:Westbrook


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Survivor Series 2001 PPV theme :banderas


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:trips9


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Brooding


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Carlton singing this in Fresh Prince :lmao


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Deathcore night?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

> By these words I am one with the dead
> And with this I've claimed the one which I'm wed
> Until death do us part. We'll rot hand in hand


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## raymondisgood (May 12, 2018)

Maren Morris anyone?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm absolutely loving this track right now. It sounds like this could've easily been Tears for Fears' Enjoy The Silence, especially on the chorus. The entire album is really good too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If I ever stop loving Françoise Hardy, I want you to kill me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

ayyyy :gameon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Moby - Porcelain


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Well I apologize, but you can't escape your upbringing. Love Grandpa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Llewellyn - Floating 

Nice & relaxing


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So lots of 80's stars had nothing on these guys.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Peep Show theme.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Not sure why I'm stuck on this album so much lately. masterpiece I guess? :mark


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is an absolute clusterfuck, but I kind of like it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark :asuka :mark


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Drake - After Dark (Ft. Static Major & Ty Dolla $ign)*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is an incredibly catchy track!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

One of the first video's I ever saw on MTV.

And the first concert my future wife and I would go to....

Cheap Trick, lots of memories.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

And now for something ridiculous....for whatever reason this song has always resonated with me. It makes no sense but I have always loved this old country music standard.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Again with the country music genre....So I know this won't get many/any likes but this country music song was my fav a long, long time ago. I guess it all goes back to a small greenlawler who saw this guy in concert during a Nashville street event. This is my "go to" singing in the shower song lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Coming to Atlanta and Orlando in January. Hoping to see them at one of those dates!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Great song to freerun to


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

New!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Incredible Aussie black/trash metal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I've listened to this soundtrack about 2 or 3 times now and I think it's the best video game soundtrack I've probably ever heard. Definitely fits the very dark, gritty, violent nature of MK II.

Makes me wanna play MK II again.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That badass Rammstein-esque theme is so good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Xtina - Candyman ??


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## valda (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Been a good few years since I listened to this one:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

R.I.P


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Although the original version is already a masterpiece this is an intriguing version. :lenny


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

No clue why this wasn't on their debut album.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

This song, I will never tire of. I post it often here I know.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Those first 2 and a half minutes....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

The Viscounts - Harlem Nocturne


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Beast In Black - Eternal Fire

followed by Powerwolf - Demons are a girls best friend.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

FFS this is so addicting... :lol The chill beat is already dope but that well placed Kelis sample won me over.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

STILL - Dr Dre And Snoop Dogg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Brilliant cover. :zayn3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anybody really know the secret? Or the combination for this life and where they keep it?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't listen to this theme without smiling, it's impossible.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You ever wanted an eargasm?

Look no further. :trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't need these feels tonight.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:done


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


>


lol.....I actually grew up down the road from her and went to many a backyard concert where she would invite her friends to do concerts in her barn. Kind of creepy to watch this video of some male model and her knowing she was married to Gary Chapman......and would eventually leave him for Vince Gill


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think it's impossible for this song to get old. :flairdance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm still not sure why I like this song so much. It's just so catchy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Accidentally stumbled on this song again the other day, and man it takes me back.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

God, I love when wrestling introduces me to new music!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

^ Baker Street is one of my favourite songs EVER :mark:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Can't wait to see them live Saturday the 8th!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Great, I heard this song again & it's stuck in my head. With that being said, I don't hate it as much as I did growing up. My Mom used to love Robbie Williams, so she just played his songs on repeat constantly. :lol As I've grown older, I've grown to appreciate that they are just so damn catchy. It's annoying.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

robbie williams is alright imo, hes got some pretty good stuff, "love my life" was great on his last record. "feel" is the best song hes done though......


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

UniversalGleam said:


> robbie williams is alright imo, hes got some pretty good stuff, "love my life" was great on his last record. "feel" is the best song hes done though......


Yeah, he's not bad. His songs are a tad cheesy of course, but he does have a very good voice. I've grown to appreciate him more as a singer as I've grown older. 

I still probably wouldn't be seen listening to him in public though. :chlol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This song mentions Stone Cold Steve Austin in the lyrics so it's FOREVER a favourite. My favourite music act of all time mentioning my favourite wrestler of all time!!! :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm on a Five listening spree now


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

One of my fave HIM songs.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

think this song is the closet a band has come to a new version of queen tbh.

I never got the whole emo thing but MCR is pretty good imo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Finally they uploaded his last entrance clips from his last 2 months in TNA. :mj2 :kurtcry :hogan :sasha3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Llewellyn - Floating 

Very relaxing ❤


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really hope I get to play this after HIAC.

.....


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Love this song.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Survivor Series 2003 theme song.

I miss when WWE used great rock/metal songs for their PPV themes back in the early 2000's :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Those nostalgic feels.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never heard this before, but the GOAT was listening to it, so I gave it a shot. I like it.


----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Damn it, I cannot get out of my Vandross-phase. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God, I fucking miss 24.

Jack Bauer. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This song always gives me chills, don't know what she is saying, but it's beautiful


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even better with this video (Danny MacAskill :banderas):


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:bjpenn


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ALLE WARTEN AUF DAS LICHT


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Ayyyyy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

<3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

If you want to get in touch with real European (white cunts) history then check these primal muthafuckers out. They mix haunting vocals with throat singing and all their instruments are made of bone and skin and other materials only available to medieval types (apart from the sound mixing computer obvs).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Brand new song :mark


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Unbelievable talent


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Seeing them live tonight was amazing.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who remembers this banger?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Who remembers this banger?


Yessss! That brings back a ton of memories.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

EMINEM - KAMIKAZE , oh yes finally something sounding like the real slim shady OG ,, I liked REVIVAL but this blows the roof off that, MGK thanks you brought out one of the greatest lyrical rappers in the history of rap, hip hop, gfunk, he's back tell a friend.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

This song is all kinds of something.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still the GOAT Spidey theme.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably the greatest soundtrack of any anime I've seen


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Rufus & Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody*





*DeBarge - Rhythm Of The Night*





*The Trammps - Disco Inferno*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

What kinda blows my mind about this track is that it sounds like a 100 million views / massive radio single, but it only has 700 views. There's four singles on the album and it's not even one of them. So strange.


Really digging the album though. This is the poppiest song on it, with the rest sounding more like the Yeah Yeah Yeahs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

3/8/19 :mark


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

:banderas

God bless THE GOAT, Stone Cold Steve Austin, for introducing me to this song and Molly Hatchet. The Stone Cold Metal album is one of the best albums I've ever heard 

:austin


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm loving the hell out of this artist right now.



This album is basically an expansion of a previous album where he adds a bunch of samples of songs from the likes of New Order, Depeche Mode, Grimes, Gary Numan, Human League, Soft Cell... ect. He even samples a track from Hotline Miami! It's a fantastic listen from start to finish and each song flows well into the other. There's even a cool "Enjoy The Silence" cover at the very end.


I highly recommend his stuff for people that love 80s New Wave that sounds a bit like Vice City-meets-Epic sci fi soundtrack-meets-The Weeknd-meets-TOBACCO-meets-Daft Punk-meets-The Cure. It mixes a ton of things together, in fact. More than I can name off the top of my head lol



All of his albums are well worth a listen IMO


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Old school right here.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

New tunes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Always loved Don't Stand So Close To Me in this Friends scene :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Zebrahead - Alone*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Anthem - Ready To Ride






FUCKING AMAZING!!!!

An incredible and outstanding band from JAPAN!!!!

#PhantomoftheRing #Dolorian


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

So in a rare moment where my earphone happened to be idle, I was going past a store and heard Kate Bush's Cloudbusting playing through the speaker. Felt my blood boiling, shapeless impulses ebbing and flowing in my brain, my whole body tingling and I could not move at all. Stood there until the song was over. 

I guess this is how much her music means to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Flowsion (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been wondering why I've had this song in my head for ages. That bloody Lloyds Bank advert.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This song is so painfully 90s :lol Even though the album it's on came out in the year 2000 lol.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For Batman day, which I totally forgot about.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ROTLFMAO


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I like Manson's cover. Sue me.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Minnie Riperton - Loving You*





*The Zombies - Time Of The Season*





*The Surfaris - Wipe Out*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tribute to BrockZilla,since he returned last night


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

This fucking song right here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## jon174 (Sep 17, 2018)

hmm


----------



## jon174 (Sep 17, 2018)

Music thread.


----------



## jon174 (Sep 17, 2018)

I like music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Miced2 (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is a BAD song, I want to make that clear, but it's one of those things where something horrible gets stuck in your head and you hate yourself for it. That dickhead, Mr. Sunday Movies put it in my head with his new Captain Marvel Trailer Breakdown.

COULSON 90'S HAIR MONTAGE! #MrSundayMovies #TheWeeklyPlanet


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

kicking ass


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


>


This band was amazing to listen to on Smackdown Vs. Raw 2009. :zayn3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> This band was amazing to listen to on Smackdown Vs. Raw 2009. :zayn3


This is the next song I'm listening to.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man on Fire. :banderas






This music by the way. :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Man on Fire. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's totally an alternate Shire theme from Lord Of The Rings. That's all I could think of while listening to that. I can totally hear some of the beats of that Shire theme in there.

Gorgeous. Spellbinding. Magic.

Speaking of Piano, I'm in the mood for some Piano/Keyboard now.






Best instrumentalist on Youtube by a wide mile. Listen to that if you like Piano/Keyboard covers of Rock and Metal. It'll knock you on your ass. I've been a fan of her stuff for years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I had the video link in my sig above a gif of her (Utada Hikaru) from another video, before changing it to Roman, then to Asuka/Nakamura.

Gonna put it back in my sig.








-XERO- said:


> My favorite person on the planet. She was born in the US too (New York) & later moved to Japan with her family. She actually released an album under the Island Def Jam label in 2004. That song (from the album of the same name) was produced my favorite producer ever, Timbaland. She speaks and releases music in English & Japanese.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

this is evolution: the monkey, the man then the gun


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Taylor Dayne - Tell It To My Heart*





*Billy Ocean - Get Outta My Dreams, Get Into My Car*





*Lipps Inc - Funky Town*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought I'd give it another listen, still:

:trash

Most of the song is about him calling Em old, and he still got destroyed by an 'old man'.

Didn't really hear about MGK before all the Eminem stuff, and I can already tell his style isn't for me. Just can't connect with most current day Rappers. It's night/day really.

I will say though that I really like this part: 

"Fuck "Rap God" I'm the Rap Devil
Comin' bare-faced with a black shovel
Like the Armageddon when the smoke settle
His body next to this instrumental" 

That was pretty nice, had some good flow. Only part of the track I like.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Faithless - Insomnia


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

This song is the shit. I can't get enough of it at the moment.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im sorry


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

I Walk Alone- Saliva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


>


I am obsessed with this song right now <3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

(Zero from Holes)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Perturbator said:


> :lenny


And now.....

This is an oldie. Well, it's an oldie.....where I come from.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Crucial said:


> :nasir








:nasir


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> :nasir


Amy Winehouse.:mj2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

80's/90's industrial is the shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Even though people dumped on it this is a fine cover.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Home state heroes


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This beat goes hard.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

^ Listened to that today (the original version)


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oneiros said:


> ^ Listened to that today (the original version)


I first heard it in Grand Theft Auto IV and I like quite a few of the songs on the Electro Choc radio station in that game. I'm into all sorts of music and I find I can appreciate every genre.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You're a nut, you're crazy in the coconut!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Corona - Rhythm of the Night*





*Corona - Baby Baby*





*Haddaway - What Is Love*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Lil Wayne - Mona Lisa (Ft. Kendrick Lamar)*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Heel theme for me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If this song doesn't get you pumped up, then can anything?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

New music today


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Deacon Blue - Real Gone Kid*





*The Champs - Tequila*





*Prefab Sprout - The King of Rock 'N' Roll*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She was celebrity crush


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Finally Impact Wrestling uploaded Alex Shelley's Entrance theme music from 2006. :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Great sample. :nasir


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips8


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

New single and the last before Friday’s release! Can’t wait!


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I keep going back to this song. I can't get over it, the lyrics are so fucking REAL. The flow is amazing. :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Kanye West - Flashing Lights


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's another Soundtrack type of night.

Such a great film. :banderas


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Harry Gregson Williams is such a fine composer. :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Your fleshhhhhhhhh


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm 10 minutes in. This is excellent.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:fancybird


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*-sighs-* sweet San Andreas days...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

to this day, nothing like Cudi vibes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I know its take that but the chorus is in this song is a pure banger......sorry not sorry.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn, I might need to play Vice City again. Scarface scenes combined with listening to the music from the game has given me the itch. :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^Watched his interview over at Breakfast Club the other day. I'm glad that the legend is still delivering the goods. :zayn3

---.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's been a Françoise Hardy kind of week. :dance :dance :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@The Fourth Wall

This is the song Anna was groovin' to at the beginning of A Simple Favor.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd listen to it, but I'm jamming to this right now. :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

FINALLY on Spotify at last.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Black Label Society - Bleed For Me


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark :mark :mark :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

fackin Noel Gallagher at 3:23 on lead is life mate.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alice In Chains - Heroin


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Sabbath -


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's impossible to listen to this without smiling. I'm telling you.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DragonForce - Above The Winter Moonlight


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


>


:mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Metallica - The Unforgiven II


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flogging Molly - Life In A Tenement Square


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:cesaro


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn it, now I want to watch Nightmare on Elm Street again. Might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This film sucked, but I love this song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Legendary album :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

\m/


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who remembers this game? :banderas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## yesarm (Oct 12, 2018)

heathens- Twenty one pilots


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYU-8IFcDPw


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lenny


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daily Nas listen. I'd honestly go as far to saying this is the best rap song ever, if not very close. Easily in my Top 5 anyways. The flow, lyrics & beat are all on point. Seriously unmatched.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aerosmith - Cryin'


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


>


This is my favourite song right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blind Guardians - Don't Talk To Strangers (Dio cover)






:agree:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jay Z and Kanye West - Watch the throne , its dope!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

\m/


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Good times. :zayn3


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I remember having this on a taped cassette waaaay back in the day.

I miss the 90s :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You could put this song on repeat for the rest of my life, and I'd still be bopping my head.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Silas_J (May 24, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The woman with the tambourines wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

ards


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Weekend jam.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Antihero ; :listen to the opening of this. :trips8


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

It's a classic :zayn3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:dance *I'M THE FUCKIN' MAN* :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I miss you, Owen.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

My dad passed away Sunday morning. This site has meant a lot to me over the last 6 years.......

I feel like his is a nice place to give him a tribute.

In honor of him I am posting the five songs I remember him loving the most....

#5: The Statler Brothers "Class of 57" (dad graduated high school in 57) 





#4: Merle Haggard "Okie from Muskogee" 





#3 The Chords "Sha-Boom"





#2 Johnny Preston "Running Bear"





#1 The Platters "The Great Pretender"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Greenlawler said:


> My dad passed away Sunday morning......
> 
> In honor of him I am posting the five songs I remember him loving the most....


I am truly sorry to hear that. My father passed away in March and it hit me very hard. Posted many songs in his memory.

This song just played on my radio.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I am truly sorry to hear that. My father passed away in March and it hit me very hard. Posted many songs in his memory.
> 
> This song just played on my radio.


Lost mom in 1999....dad in 2018....

I just feel to young to have lost both my parents......

So in order to not disrupt this thread I am posting my mom's favorite song.....lol


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

One last one for dad....the kindest man I have ever known....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

ONE MORE TIME AROUND....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Ann....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ayumi Hamasaki is my 2nd favorite Japanese singer.

I had her in my sig years ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Repost

Kreva is my favorite Japanese rapper.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance @Antihero ;


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

For anyone who got dumped by "that girl". I actually prefer the Statler Bros version over Elvis...both are here.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay so I am going to keep on posting Staler Brothers songs.....The Statler Brothers were easily America's favorite country "band" for decades.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

On of the all time great county songs ever....made a comeback when featured on the Pulp Fiction soundtrack.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:Westbrook ards


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Love this song ...


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The solo at 2:17 :mark


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Seen her with Ghost in 2016. Was great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dashboard Confessional - Swiss Army Romance (MTV Unplugged Live)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Just posted this in another thread, so technically it's the last song I listened to...


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just watched Titans Episode 3 and had to post this:





 @CROFT ;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:tripsscust


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Yello - OH YEAH*





*Usher - Yeah!*





*George McCrae - Rock Your Baby*


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dedicated to The Man. :becky


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

so I am sure we are all tired of political adds.....but here's a song celebrating on of the greatest unknown Presidents of all time......who happens to be from my town.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The song that made me love rock


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Ethel Merman - There's No Business Like Show Business*





*Rocky Horror - Time Warp*





*Julie Covington - Don't Cry For Me Argentina*


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God bless Araki for giving JoJo's Bizarre Adventure such God-tier choices when it comes to ending theme songs. :drose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Can't get enough of Carl Wilson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Happy Halloween Friends.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Antihero ;


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, I just saw THAT episode.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Antihero ;


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Llewellyn - Floating 

My go to song when I want to chill out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Ertan Soner (Nov 2, 2018)

No tears left to cry-Ariana Grande


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's so fine


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Man in the Box by Alice in Chains. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Back when hip hop was fucking awesome! Damn, i miss this shit!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

HAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIL TO THE KIIIIIIIIIING


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Dr. Alban - It's My Life*





*2 Unlimited - Get Ready For This*





*Eiffel 65 - I'm Blue*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

The Glorious Sons - Sawed Off Shotgun
skip to 1:30 for start of song...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4WIJnNrr8Y


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Been listening to a bunch of albums from 1995 for a retrospective project at school. 








^ Sounds like The Cure at their best. Definitely a contender for my favorite song from that year








^ One of the best shoegaze tracks that I've heard. Another band that doesn't get the recognition that it deserves IMO


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Grew up as a big Oasis fan and they are still amongst my absolute favourites but Blur has this long standing freshness to them that you never get bored or need to be in a certain mood to listen to. The depth and sense of exploration and rediscovery within its discography is real.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

GOAT theme.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

New testicle kicking music coming out tomorrow. :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

....What a difference from the last song I listened to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

DJ Rui Da Silva - Touch Me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For the vets. My favourite war song.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Special thanks to Antifa for helping me find more kick ass black metal. Irony.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

R.I.P. Stan Lee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Band Name: Wrestling 
Song Title: Wrestlemania VI 
Album Title: Ride On Freaks 
Genre: Heavy Metal
Year: 2018 
Origin: Finland

Yup... this band is called "Wrestling" from Finland and they are damn awesome. I love their 80's feel metal in their release despite it's made in 2018. Check this out.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:dead2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Bring Me The Horizon - True Friends*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bebe Rexha :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't listened to this song in AGES and it's as good as I remember it to be.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This has got to be the realest rap song out there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nas is a lyrical genius.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

One of the GOAT pickers died today....one of my heroes Roy Clark RIP warning gonna post two or three of this legends tunes.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

An all time 70's cassic made famous by the movie Deliverance. Roy Clark alongside another famous picker Buck Trent.

A clip from the campy Hee Haw show complete with cheesy laugh track.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Last one....


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry not done yet.....the dude was incredible.....watch him show off on Guitar, Bango, and fiddle


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bird


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Obviously


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:drose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This is a new Epic Heavy Metal band from the UK by the name of Lethean. Their music is larger-than-life with an amazing female on vocals.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Might be song of the year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Nut kicker


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pro tip from TFW: Don't listen to this song when you already feel down. :lmao


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

In memory ..


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:Westbrook :gameon ards


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

FUTURE CHAMPION (YES I SAID IT)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

:mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love the guy in the back in the White T-Shirt. He instantly clocks on & it's great. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

3:57, one of the greatest pieces of music ever created


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone remember this tune?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

GOAT


SERIOUSLY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Greenlawler said:


> GOAT
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY


'


Freebird, Hotel California, Hey You, Stairway to Heaven, just sit down.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just addicted to this song lately


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Anvil - Matress Mambo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I am currently listening to somebody's gonna pay by Mickie James the album it is country music and it is good .






Yours

Farhan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I like more than metal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think I found my new favourite song :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Alina Baraz - Fallin


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

This is my JAM! :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Feels. :mj2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Sick Puppies - Anywhere But Here


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Red - Still Alive*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

@seabs;


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

_Like a game of pickup sticks, played by fucking lunatics..._


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God damn, I finally remembered this. Her voice is mesmerising.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you don't like Céline Dion, you're lying. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

1408. :banderas


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got Country Roads stuck in my head. Not mad about it. :asuka


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Damn Regret*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Red - Gone*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Anyone knows the name of this song ?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

GetDown said:


> Anyone knows the name of this song ?



I don't know if you're joking or not by asking that, but it's actually called "Know My Name" by TJ Stafford...


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Cheshire said:


> I don't know if you're joking or not by asking that, but it's actually called "Know My Name" by TJ Stafford...


I wasn't joking. Thanks for the respond!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

HAIL SATAN!!!*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This song is FUCKING AWESOME!!! in every sense of the word.

Seriously, this is the Australian Slayer... they fucking rip!!!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Sick Puppies - Maybe*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Antihero ;


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Uploaded 2 weeks after Seth turned on the Shield. :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Barbra Streisand - Windmills of Your Mind*





*Barbra Streisand - Memory*





*Barbra Streisand - The Way We Were*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The pig drew me in....


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Love this cover so much. :banderas


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Red - Still Alive*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Fleetwood Mac - Everywhere*





*Co. Ro. avec Talessa - Because the Night*





*Corona -_- Rhythm Of The Night - Remix*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Yellowcard - Breathing*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Current mood @Nostalgia ; :mj2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Eminem - Survival


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*Yes, it's a black metal love song.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Hinder - Up All Night (Album Version)*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Atmosphere


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Frank Sinatra is the GOAT. :banderas


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus - Choke*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly think this is one of the best covers I've heard. I may even like it more than the original, don't say that a lot.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I miss Titus and Percy together. :mj2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ummm, well at least it looks fun


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

This is growing on me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Perfect anthem for the Great Old One


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*The Pretenders - I'll Stand By You*





*Blue Monday - New Order*





*Bonnie Tyler - Holding Out For A Hero*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For the real Mans victory :asuka :asuka :asuka


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> Brad Buxer worked in collaboration with Michael Jackson, and the duo composed music for the 1994 video game, Sonic the Hedgehog 3, which included synthesized, instrumental versions of the then unreleased Jetzons song "Hard Times" and the future Jackson song, "Stranger in Moscow".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I love this game and the soundtrack is pretty cool. Nostalgia, baby!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:nasir


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Manafest - Supernatural*


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

god i wish i was back in ireland


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know this song is cheesy as fuck. Don't judge me. It makes me feel all :cozy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is catchy in a dumb way.

The 2018 Bryan and Vinny Christmas Show featuring Craig, Lance Storm and Filthy Tom

As all Christmas shows do, it begins with Judy Garland's "Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas" from Meet Me In St. Louis, so I'm currently listening to that as I start the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:frankdance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

my favorite Christmas song, by the GOAT Christmas singer......Merry Christmas Wrestling Forum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Thirty Seconds to Mars - Closer To The Edge*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I swear Boyce Avenue a lot of the time tops the original for me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Lifehouse - Had Enough*


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

weird....found this song at the end of the internet


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Art of Dying - Completely*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:trips9


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Meet the Finnish Black Sabbath with a female vocalist known as "Mansion". This is just amazing. I love that Sabbath vibe to it and her vocals add to the atmosphere. Outstanding and underrated gem to listen to.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Say whatever about the guy but his theme was GREAT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Band Name: Anyway 
EP Title: Rival 
Genre: Heavy Metal 
Year: 1988 
Origin: France

This 80's EP from France is bloody awesome. Each song has that awesome burst of energy that'll make you to never headbang. This is my personal upload because such bands deserve to be heard.

@PhantomoftheRing[Mention] [MENTION=173186]december_blue


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Band Name: Moonsorrow 
Song Title: 1065: Aika 
Album Title: Suden Uni 
Genre: Folk/Pagan/Black Metal
Year: 2001 
Origin: Finland


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

TNA finally uploaded Matt Bentley and Traci Brooks entrance video from October 2005 to March 2006. :mj2


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------

